# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Καταθλιψη

## Myra

Καλησπερα.Εδω και 10 μερες παιρνω το zoloft.,υστερα απο υποδειξη του ψυχιατρου,ο οποιος με διεγνωσε με καταθλιψη.Οι παρενεργειες που εχω ηταν κατι ζαλαδες μεσα στον υπνο μου το 3ο βραδυ,μια υπερκινησια λιγο στη δουλεια.Και μια υπερενταση - πολυλογια καποια στιγμη.Αυτο εγινε την 5η μερα.Θα εβγαινα με το αγορι μου και οπως γυρισα απο τη δουλεια και ετοιμαζομουν ειπα μεσα μου "α παρατα μας πια" και επιβληθηκα στις σκεψεις μου.Εβαλα χρωμα στα ρουχα μου και βγηκα να τον συναντησω χαρουμενη.Η βραδια πηγε τελεια.Μαλιστα,παιρνωντας απο ενα δρομο που εκανα για την προηγουμενη δουλεια μου ενιωσα σα να βλεπω τον εαυτο μου απο μια αλλη γωνια.Απο την απεναντι πλευρα του δρομου ,εβλεπα το πώς ημουν 2-3 μηνες πριν και ειπα "πωπω..πώς ημουν ετσι!".Με λυπηθηκα,μετα γελασα και μετα ειπα στο αγορι μου με το οποιο ολο αυτο το διαστημα ειχα επιχειρησει να χωρισω 2 φορες ,χωρις να εχω επιγνωση του τι θελω τοτε "ολα αυτα που εκανα τοτε ειναι γελοια.Αλλα αν δεν ειχα ξυπνησει ποτε;θα χαναμε αυτο που εχουμε;"..
Μια εβδομαδα τωρα νιωθω καλυτερα .Εφυγε το απιστευτο πνιξιμο και καψιμο στο στηθος.Κουραζομαι στη δουλεια σωματικα και ξεραινομαι στον υπνο .Ξυπναω ακομα πολυ πρωι οπως τοσο καιρο.Ναι,στρυφογυριζω ακομα αλλα εχω κουραση σωματικη πια.Και δικαιολογειται απο την ορθοστασια μου.Οχι το τραγικο βουλιασμα της ψυχης λεσ και καιγονται τα σωθικα σου.Ετσι λοιπον,προκυπτει το ερωτημα μου.Ειμαι ετσι χαρη στο χαπι;Το χαπι αυτο απ οσο εμαθα θελει 2 εβδομαδες να δρασει..Εχω κανει βηματα χαρη σε μενα;και αν μετα απο ολο αυτο,καποια στιγμη γυρισω και πω στον εαυτο μου"δεν ησουν εσυ.ηταν το χαπι" ; 
Να σημειωσω οτι αυτο που με χαροποιει ειναι οτι βρηκα καλο ψυχιατρο και οτι θα συνεχισω τις συνεδριες.Οχι οτι παιρνω το χαπι.Θελω να πω,δε γυριζω απο τη δουλεια για να το παρω εμμονικα.Πολλες φορες μαλιστα μου το θυμιζει η μητερα μου.Θελω να πω,δεν το περιμενω πώσ κ πώς.
Ευχαριστω,και συγγνωμη για τις ατονες λεξεις μου!

----------


## Myra

περνώντας *

----------


## deletedmember060818a

Να σαι καλά, καλή συνέχεια στον αγώνα σου και μπράβο που τον ξεκίνησες. Ελπίζω σύντομα να μην χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια τρίτων.

----------


## elis

Παρε και κανενα μαγνησιο και καμια βιταμινη με μεταλλα ακου τον παλιο

----------


## Myra

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ !Με βοηθαει πολυ αυτο το φορουμ.Επισης με βοηθαει να επιβραβευω τον εαυτο μου με καθε τι που κανω στη δουλεια και χαιρομαι!Αυτο που με βοηθαει εξισου ειναι καθε φορα που ερχεται κατι μαυρο στο μυαλο μου και πυροδοτει αμεσως το καψιμο στο στηθος ,τοτε λεω στον εαυτο μου "Αυτη δεν ειναι η πραγματικοτητα.Αυτη η σκεψη δεν αντιπροσωπευει την αληθεια.Ειναι η καταθλιψη που μιλαει".Ομως,η απορια μου ειναι το πώς μπορεις στο μυαλο σου να ποστεψεις οτι εσυ τα καταφερες και οχι οτι εσυ εισαι "κομπαρσος" στη δοεργασια του χαπιου.

----------


## giorgos panou

ΜΠΡΑΒΩ!! ΜΠΡΑΒΩ! ,ΜΠΡΑΒΒΩ, ΜΠΡΑΒΩ, ΜΠΡΑΒΩ, ΜΠΡΑΒΩ!!,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Σου χρωστω μια συγνωμη οπου δεν μπορεσα να το γραψω χιλιαδεσ φορες!! οσες δλδη αξιζεις που καταφερες να νικησεις την καταθλιψη!¨)χεχεχε.
Εσυ τα καταφερες!! δεν εισουν ο "κομπαρσος", εσυ κερδισες την καταθλιψη! ο γιατρος απλα σου εδειξε τον δρομο!! και τα χαπια,, τα χαπια ειναι αυτα που σου εκαναν πιο γρηγορη την νικη σου! ειναι σαν να ειχες βρει τον προορισμο! την διεξωδο σου απο τον "πονο" και αντι να πας με τα ποδια τα χαπια ας πουμε οτι ηταν το οχημα οπου σε πηγαν στην εξωδο πιο γρηγορα! ! ο σκοπος, η αποφαση και το κινητρο ηταν δικασου κοπελια!! αρα να εισαι υπερυφανη!! δεν ειναι ντροπη καποιες φψρες στην ζωη μας να την "ψωνιζουμε" λιγακι ¨)¨)< καλο καμει, πιστεψεμε! 
Ακομη και το οτι το προλαβες το προβλημαστην αρχη του, δλδη οτι ενδιαφερθηκες και δεν το αφησες να διωγκοθει ηταν δικη σου νικη!! φαντασου να ελεγες οτι ειναι κατις αλλο, η να "βυθιζοσουν" οπως δυστυχως την παθαμε καποιοι - για φαντασου λοιπον? το οτι δεν εγινε αυτο παλυς δικια σου "μαγκια" ειναι !! ακομα και οτι το αγορι σου δε σε αφησε δικια σου νικη ειναι διοτις ειμαι συγουρος οτι τον εβαλες στο παιχνιδι, φερθηκες πανεξυπνα ,οπως πρεπει δλδη σε τετοιες φασεις!!πρεπει να βαζουμε τον ερωτα να λαμβανει ενεργο δραση! και τον/την που ειναι διπλα μας να μην ειναι μοναχα σε σαρκικο ενδιαφερον! αλλα και σε πνευματικο! ετσι λοιπον με αυτο που εκαμες εβαλες τον δικο σου στο τρυπακι να λαβει μερος στον αγωνα! να νιωσει δλδη επιτυχια! στην νικη απεναντι στην καταθλιψη η αποτυχεις στην αντιθετη φαση! 
Αξιζεις πολλα μπραβω!! εισαι εξυπνη ! αλλα και σωστ εξυπνη , εβαλες δλδη τις αρετες σου σε απολυτη αρμονια με τον αυτοσκοπο της θεραπειας σου!! 
Να μας γινεις παραδηγμα κοπελια! να μας γινεις ιστορια οπου δεν ειναι απλα στα βιβλια των θεωριων αλλα και στην πραξη!! εισαι μια "αληθινη ιστορια" , οπως γραφουν και στις ταινεις δλδη "Based on a True Story" χαχα

----------


## Myra

Με συγκινησες πραγματικα και με εκανες να χαμογελασω!!ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!!ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ!!Με το περασμα του χρονου συνειδητοποιω οτι ειχα καιρο αυτο το συναισθημα που ζυμωνοταν μεσα μου και μια μερα επαθα κριση πανικου και απο τοτε ξεκινησε ο μεγαλος γολγοθας μου.Το Φλεβαρη.Πιστεψε,ειναι αρκετος καιρος μεχρι τον Ιουλιο.Καμια φορα φρικαρω.Μεχρι προσφατα δηλαδη,που συνεχιζοταν η ιδια φαση.Κανεις δεν ειναι αδυναμος.Ναι χρειαζεται οπωσδηποτε ενα δικτυο φιλων και συγγενων.Ομως σημασια εχει να συνειδητοποιησεις οτι αυτο δεν εισαι εσυ.Ειναι ενας κακος και ψευτης καθρεφτης.Δεν ξερω αν το προλαβα νωρις γιατι πραγματικα δε θελω να θυμαμαι εκεινες τις μερες...Δε θελω ποτε ξανα να τις θυμαμαι.Σερνομουν.Πνιγομου ν απο το λυγμο μου και οταν αυτο εφυγε τοτε ηρθαν τα χοντρα κακα αισθηματα οπου η ψυχη ζυγιζει 300 κιλα.Τα τσιγαρα πηγαινανε συννεφο και οι ωρες περνουσαν πολυ αργα.Ο αλλος περιμενει το ρεπο του να ξεκουραστει κι εγω αγχωνομουν που θα ρθει μια μερα που δε θα δουλευω .Αρα τι θα κανω;;;Με επιανε ιδρωτας και καψιμο στο στηθος κ μονο στην ιδεα ,ηδη απο την προηγουμςνη νυχτα...Το ιδιο και τα σαββατοκυριακα...Βουλιαξα ενα χρονο τουλαχιστον..Ομως ,αυτη η βασανιστικη διαδικασια εχει 1 καλο.Σε φερνει ανριμετωπο με το ποιος ησουν.Ναι,στην αρχη αποξενωνεσαι απο ολους .Και απο εσενα τον ιδιο.Εχει ενα ******** καλο ομως.Σε βοηθαει να αναθεωρησεις ,να μην το ξα αζησεις ή να αποτρεψεις τον εαυτο σου απο το να βυθιστει ξανα.Γιατι αυτο που ειναι η καταθλιψη ειναι ζυμωμα καιρου.Οπως χρειαζεται η γυμναστικη για να μην βουλιαξει το σωμα,ετσι και η ψυχη ,οταν συσσωρευεται τοσο αγχος,στενοχωρια ,καταπιεση τοτε μια μερα στα σκαει ασχημα.
Δεν το χω ξεπερασει.Οταν το κανω θα ηθελα να στειλω τη δικη μου ιστορια.
Καλο αγωνα σε ολους.Για καποιους πιστευα ορι η δικη μου καταθλιψη ειναι ενας μικροκοσμος.Οτι υπαρχει μια ζωη εκει εξω κ εγω ειμαι γελοια π χανο.αι στα δικα μου.Οχι.Για κανεναν λογο κανεις δεν ειναι γελοιος Ακομα και για το πιο απλο πραγμα ,οπως μπορει να φανταζει σε καποιον αλλον,εχεις το δικαιωμα να πεσεις.Αλλα θα πρεπει να σηκωθεις.Και ναι,ο σωστος γιατρος χρειαζεται!
Σε οσα εγαψες πιο πανω συμφνω και επαυξανω.Με εκανες να σκεφτω και πραγματα που δεν ειχα σκεφτει.!!!τιποτα δεν ειναι αδυνατο.Μεγαλος βοηθος ομως η σκεψη αυτη μετα απο καθε μαυρη σκεψη"Τωρα μιλα η καταθλιψη και ουδεμια σχεση εχει με την πραγματικοτητα"

----------


## giorgos panou

Δεν ειμαι γιατρος! -αν και θα το ηθελα, ειδικα χειρουργος, διοτις μου αρεσει η ανατομια του σωματος ¨)- πατνως ψυχειατρος δεν ειμαι , συγουρα! ¨)¨), αλλα απο αυτα που μου εχουν πει οι μεχρι τωρα γιατρους οπου πηγαινα το χρονικο δυαστημα εως τα 2 χρονια το πολυ λεγετε νωρις! , επισης πωτες η καταθλιψη δεν ειναι συνεχης, διοτις ο ασθενης θα ηταν νεκρος εαν παρουσιαζε συνεχωμενο αυτο το υαστημα καταθλιψη, νεκρος απο αυτοκτονια δλδη, ετσι λοιπον ο οργανισμος κατα καποιο τρπο αμυνομενος κανει σαν καποια μικρα δυαληματα , μικρα δε θα τα ελεγα αφου οπως μου ελεγε ο τελευταιος γιατρος μπορει ν ειναι και μια ολοκληρη εποχη του χρονου! τα παραπανω δεν ειναι δικα μου, αρα πιστευω οτι την δικη σου περυπτωση επραξες γοργα! - ειπαμε!! μην ντρεπεσαι να θαυμαζεις τον εαυτο σου που φερθηκε εξυπνα -¨)
Σε αντιθεση για παραδηγμα με εμενα οπου το καταλαβα φετος! και αν εχει πεσει μεσα ο γιατρος το ειχα απο τασχολικα μου χρονια!!! βεβαια η δικη μου περιπτωση ειναι αλλιοτικη λογο των ουσιων ,δλδη λογο συνοσυροτητας , παει να πει οτι καποια αλλη ψυχολογικη ασθενεια,η ναρκωτικα, η ακομα και καποιο συμβαν οπως μια ξαφνικη βαρια αναπηρια! μπορουν να "σκεπασουν" την καταθλιψη με αποτελλεσμα ακομα και σε γιατρους συνεχως να πηγαινεις να μην μπορουν να κανουν εξελεχεις δυαγνωση!
Στην δικη μου περιπτωση λοιπον επειδη επερνα ναρκωτικα πολλα χρονια , και το δυαστημα οπου υπηρξε υποψια για βαρια καταθλιψη δεν μπορουσαμε να κανουμε κατις εαν δεν εκοβα πρωτα την διακετυλομορφίνη ,αλλα οχι μονο αποτοξινωση, επρεπε να περασω και την απεξαρτηση να καμω επανενταξη και αποχη μεγαλου χρονικου δυαστηματος κι απο την βενζοϋλομεθυλεκγονίνη! αφου υπηρξα πολυτοξικομανης!! 
Μετα λοιπον βρηκαν και με κουραση πολυ το οτι πασχω απο πολυ βαρια καταθλιψη, αυτο που ψαχνουμε τωρα κι με τρομαζει πολυ!!! με κανει να χανω καθε δυναμη οπου μπορει να εχω μεσα μου για να παλεψω κι να γινω καλα, ειναι οτι μπορει να ειμαι και δυπολικος!! 
Αν εχω τοσα πραματα μαζι πως θα τα καταφερω? δεν ειμαι υπερανθρωπος!! το οτι βρηκα μετα απο 20 χρονια τους λογους οπου επινα ηρωινη ηαν πολυ σημαντικο! αλλα αν εχω κι αλλες ασθενεις??/

----------


## Yoco Choco

> "Τωρα μιλα η καταθλιψη και ουδεμια σχεση εχει με την πραγματικοτητα"


Και τι διάολο κάνεις όταν και ο πραγματικός σου εαυτός ουδεμία σχέση έχει με την πραγματικότητα?

----------


## Myra

Μεσα σε αυτη τη διαδικασια που συμβαινει ηρθα κι εγω αντιμετωπη με τον εαυτο μου απο τοτε που εχω μνημες.Ειμαι 24.Αυτο το διασ4ημα λοιπον ανεκυψαν ολες οι μνημες μου.Οικογενειακα(βασικη αιτια πονου ) ,σχολικα χρονια,προσωπικες αδυναμιες.Ολα ηρθαν στο μυαλο μου για 1η φορα με εντονα χρωματα,με εντονη παρουσια και βαρος.Ολα σα να περνανε απο μπροστα μου.Και στα 24 τωρα, θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου στα 10 να εχω σημαδια τετοια.Γιατι παντα υπεφερα και τα κατεγραφα.Αυτη ειναι η αποδειξη μου.Αρα σιγουρα ειναι μια χρόνια κατασταση.Απλώς καποια στιγμη η καταθλιψη κανει την εκδηλωση τησ(σε μενα ετσι εγινε τουλαχιστον) με ολο της το ειναι.Ειναι πια ΚΑΤΑθλιψη ,όχι απλα θλιψη ή μελαγχολια.
Δε γνωριζω την περιπτωση σου ,αλλα θεωρω οτι στο ερωτημα σου αυτο θα εχει απαντηση ενας γιατρος ειδημονας.ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ Ο,ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ !!!!!ειναι ενας μακρυς αγωνας και να κοιτας μονο μπροστα!!!Μπραβο και παλι μπραβο!!!!!!

----------


## Myra

Yoco choco ,ο πραγματικος σου εαυτος εχει σχεση με την πραγματικοτητα.Πώς βγαζεις αυτο συμπερασμα οτι αυτο που εισαι πραγματικα δεν εχει σχεση με την πραγματικοτητα;

----------


## nadi

Καλησπερα.... δεν ξερω απο που να αρχισω...και υποτιθεται πως ειναι ευκολο να μιλας καπου που εισαι τελειως αγνωστος... αλλα το δυσκολο τελικα ειναι να αφησεις τον εαυτο σου να παραδεχτει απο που πρεπει να ξεκινησει....
Ολα ξεκινησαν το 2010 οταν γνωρισα τον κατα 7.5 χρονια συντροφο μου με τον οποιο τον 2ο του 2018 τελειωσε κι η σχεση μας... ενα μεγαλο κομματι της ζωης μου που παλευω να ξεπερασω... αλλα ποναει πολυ και ξερωντας πως ολη την ευθυνη την εχω εγω... το 2011 γνωρισα εναν ανθρωπο εχει στιγματισει την ζωη μου απο το τελος του 2017 με ενα νομικο μου θεμα... με στηριζει περα για περα οταν ο 7.5 χρονια φιλος μου μου ειχε πει πως ειναι δικο μου θεμα και να το λυσω μονη μου.... το 2017 μπαινει στην ζωη μου μια κοπελα την οποια ερωτευτηκα τρελα.... Το μονο που ζω απο τον 10ο του 2017 ειναι ΠΙΕΣΗ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΕΚΒΙΑΣΜΟ ΕΚΒΙΑΣΜΟ ΕΚΒΙΑΣΜΟ.... Οταν χωρισα πηγα να μείνω σπίτι της... δεν συζητουσα καν το ενδεχομενο πως ειμαι μαζι της απλα αισθανομουν περιεργα να μεινω μονη μου και δεν ειχα που αλλου να παω.... ο αλλος δε ειδε κι αυτος ανοικτη την πορτα για να διεκδικησει οτι δεν μπορουσε να κανει τα χρονια που ημουν στην σχεση μου.... η κοπελα ηξερε ολη την αληθεια για τον ανθρωπο αυτον πως τον γνωρισα και τι ειναι δυνατον (επικίνδυνα) να κανει...και παρο ολα αυτα ο εκβιασμος οτι θα τα πει ολα συνεχιζοταν.... δεν αντεξα .... κατεστρεψα ολοσχερως ενα αυτοκινητο και μετα απο 15 μερες αφου δεν μου πετυχε....ξαπλωσα διπλα της παιρνωντας μια χουφτα χαπια.... αποτυχια.... το μονο που καταφερα ηταν να χασω 14κιλα απο τους εμετους.... νιωθω ενα πνηξιμο συνεχως στον λαιμο μου, εναν πονο στο στηθος, μια αβεβαιοτητα .... απελπιστηκα να νιωθω τετοια καταπιεση απο φοβο... απελπιστηκα να ειμαι σε ενα ξενο μερος μονη μου πια.... απελπιστηκα να ακουω φονες και βρισιδια γιατι την εγκατέλειψα.... και νοιάζομαι πολυ γι αυτην....αλλα μονο κακο μου προκαλει.... δεν εχω καμια απαντηση.... ειδικα οταν μου ειπε πως η πιο χαρουμενη μερα στην ζωη της θα ειναι να με βλεπει να πεθαινω μπροστα της.... λογια που γυριζουν συνεχεια στο μυαλο μου....λογια που με σπρωχνουν να σκεφτομαι τι να κανω για να ειναι πετυχημενη η τριτη μου φορα....

----------


## Myra

Με συχωρεις εχω μπερδευτει λιγο.υπαρχουν 3 προσωπα;ο 7,5 χρονια συντροφος σου,η κοπελα και..καποιος αλλος;

----------


## nadi

Αυτος που γνωρισα το 2011 και απο τοτε είχαμε μια πολυ συχνη επικοινωνια τηλεφωνικη με εκανε να τον εμπιστευτω κι εχει αναλαβει ενα νομικο μου θεμα πολυ μεγαλο.... με στηριζει αλλα απο την αλλη κι αυτος βρηκε πατημα τον χωρισμο μου για να με πλησιασει περισσοτερο και να με θελει αλλιως στην ζωη του...
Ο 7.5 εφυγε.... εμαθε κ για το ατυχημα που ειχα κι ουτε ενα περαστικα....

----------


## Myra

Και η κοπελα που ερωτευτηκες ζηλευει και σε οδηγησε σε αυτες τις κινησεις;

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Yoco choco ,ο πραγματικος σου εαυτος εχει σχεση με την πραγματικοτητα.Πώς βγαζεις αυτο συμπερασμα οτι αυτο που εισαι πραγματικα δεν εχει σχεση με την πραγματικοτητα;


Δεν ξέρω...Απλά ποτέ δεν αισθάνθηκα μέρος της...Να,δες το πόςτ #12...Ανήκει στην πραγματικότητα...εγώ όχι...Άλλοι είναι ορφανοί από πατέρα και μητέρα...εγω αισθάνομαι ορφανός από πραγματικότητα...Ίσως να μην έχει τα θεμέλια που θά'θελα,αλλά ίσως και να μην μπορώ εγώ να τα δώ...Ίσως να μην έχει το σκηνικό που θά'θελα(ουρανός,αστρα, χώμα,θάλασσες,δέντρα,ζώα,σπ ίτια),αλλά ίσως και να μην ταιριάζω εγώ σ´αυτό...Ίσως να μην έχει το αφήγημα που θά'θελα,αλλά ίσως να φταίω εγώ που το βρισκω βαρετό...
Ίσως πάλι συνειδητοποίησα από πολύ,πραγματικά πολύ μικρός πως έχω την δύναμη να την αντιληφθώ με όποιο τρόπο ήθελα και να κάνω ότι θέλω με δαύτην και έτσι άθελά μου την ευνούχισα ως πατρική/δεσποτική φιγούρα,ευνούχισα την αυταρχικότητά της....Και τι να κάνεις με ένα παιχνίδι το οποίο έχει χάσει την μαγική,υπερβατική του αξία πέρα από αυτό "που απλά είναι"?

----------


## nadi

Την μερα που προκαλεσα το ατυχημα, με εκβιαζε πως θα πει τα παντα σε ολους! Ειχα παθει ηδη μια κριση πανικου κι ημουν στο νοσοκομειο... δεν αντεχα αλλο αυτην την γκρινια της, την κτητικοτητα της, την ωρες ωρες παραφροσυνη της.... εκανε σαν τρελη.... δεν ειχα ομως την δυναμη να την αντιμετωπισω.... ποτε δεν ημουν ετσι...δεν ξερω γιατι την φοβομουν...την σχεση μου δεν την ειχα... απλα ο 3ος επειδη κι αυτος υπερπροστατευτικος μαζι μου και γνωριζοντας τον παρελθον μου μαζι της επειδη ηξερε οτι με στεναχωρει του εκρυβα που ειμαι γιατι φοβομουν μην της κανει κακο.... κι ετσι μπηκα σε ενα τριπακι ολο ψεματα.... κι αυτη ηξερε ολη την αληθεια.... τα παντα ηξερε....ηξερε οτι κι αυτον τον φοβομουν γιατι αν εφευγε απο φην ζωη μου ολα θα τιναζοντουσαν στον αερα με το νομικο μου... κι εγω τον εμπιστευομουν.... κι αυτη την μερα του ατυχηματος, αντι να με προστατεψει τα ξερασε ολα.... ζηλευε τα παντα...κι εγω την υπιστηριζα παντου.... μεσα στο νοσοκομειο της ειπα πως εξαιτιας της εκανα οτι εκανα.... κι οταν ξαπλωσα την 2η φορα διπλα της παλι εξαιτιας της το εκανα.... δεν αντεχα αλλο να την ακουω....και φοβομουν για τα χειροτερα....

----------


## nadi

Το θεμα μου ειναι...τι πρεπει να κανω.... υποκρινομαι πως ειμαι καλα... γελαω σαν χαζη στους δικους μου, κοροϊδεύω τους παντες ...κι οταν ειμαι μονη μου λεω.... οχι παλι ατυχημα γιατι δεν εγινε και τιποτα....χαπια...μπαααααα..... εχω μεινει μιση.... απλα θελω να εξαφανιστω...να χαθω απο ολους....παρακαλαω καθε βραδυ να μην ανοιξουν ποτε τα ματια μου... ποτε δεν ημουν ετσι...ακομα και τον καρκινο του μπαμπα μου ημουν πιο δυνατη απο ολους, στον δικο μου...σκυλι...δεν με ενδιεφερε.... τι εχω παθει?

----------


## Myra

Αν προσπαθησεις να παιξεις με κατι το οποιο βλεπεις ως υπερβατικο ,τοτε και η απολαυση σου θα ειναι στο υπερβατικο επιπεδο.δες αυτο που αγγιζεις.που βλεπεις.που γευεσαι και απο αυτο αντλησε συναισθηματα.οχι με αυτο που θα ηθελες ή θα μπορουσε να ειναι

----------


## giorgos panou

Η ζωη του καθε ενος ειναι προσωπικο του θεμα το πως θα την περναει!! ο ΘΕΟΣ μας θελει μαζι του, μονον με ελευθερη βουληση! θα μπορουσε ολες τις αμαρτιες μας, ολες τις ανωμαλιες μας και ολες τις ηδωνες μας να τις "χτυπα" την ωρα που τις κανουμε! στην επιγια ζωη δλδη, αυτος ομως ανταυτου μας αφηνει ελευθερους, δεν μας βαζει καλουπια ουτε καν μας δειχνει δρομους! μονοι μας, μεσα απο την δικη μας Αγαπη!! μεσα απο την επυλογη μας για γνωση! για μορφοση προς την μια και μοναδικη αληθεια , τωτες λοιπον βρισκουμε το μονοπατι προς ΑΥΤΟΝ που και παλυς ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ! αφου τωτες ερχετε ο εκτωτος αγγελος να μας βαζει πιρασμους ,ειναι μεγαλος αγωνας ο δρομος προς τον παραδεισο κοπελια!οπως και ευκολος ο δρομος που οδηγα στην κολαση! αν αφηνεις το κορμι σου στην αμαρτια και στην ηδωνη. 
ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟς ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΟΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΕ ΘΕΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΜΑΤΙΑ!

----------


## giorgos panou

Τωρα, θα σου πω την αποψη μου, ¨), σαν διαβαζα τα γραπτασου ,μου 'ρθε στη μνημη μου οι επισημανσεις του γιατρου για καποια συμβαντα στη ζωη μου οπου τα προκαλουσα ,επανελλημενα και νομιζα οτι δεν εφτεγα εγω, αλλα απλα το συμπαν μου τα κανε ετσι! Τελικα ομως ο γιατρος μου αναφερε ακριβως το ποσο και το πως ειμουν εγω!! ο υπευθυνος! δεν θυμαμαι πως λεγετε αυτη η συμπεριφορα, παντως η επιστημη εχει συγκεκριμενο ορισμο αρα ειναι κατις που συμβαινει δυστυχως σε πολλους! 
Αυτο βλεπω και σε εσενα, το οτι συμβαινουν περιστατικα τετοια οπου να κανουν συγκεκριμενα ατομα να αχολουντε μαζι σου ενω ο χρονος παει να τους απομακρινει τροιαζει παρα πολυ με το προαναφερθεν προβλημα! δεν ειμαι γιατρος αλλα τα οσα γραφεις μου θυμιζουν τις παρατηρησεις του γιατρου-θεραπευτη!!! ακομα και ο τροπος οπου παμε να κανουμε κακο στον εαυτο μας, ακομα και το να συναντησουμε "τυχαια"για εμας αλλα εσκημενα για το υποσυνειδητο μας ,ολα αυτα λοιπον αν κατσεις κι τα παρατηρησεις με πολυ προσοχη θα δεις οτι εσυ τα προκαλεις, ψαξτω!! και αν μπορεσεις να βρεις την ακρη στην αρχη ισως νιωσεις ανατριχιαστικα ασχημα -οπως θυμαμαι κι εγω, ειχα συχαθει τον εαυτο μου - αλλα μετα, θα νιωθεις υπεροχα διοτις θα μπορεσεις να φερεις στην ' επιφανια" στον "κοσμο" του συνειδητου σου ! εκει δλδη οπου θα μπορεις να τα επιρεαζεις με την λογικη ! αρα με σκοπο το βραχυπροθεσμο καλο σου!!

----------


## nadi

GiorgosPanou, 
Σε ευχαριστώ παρα πολυ για τον χρονο σου κ για τα ομορφα λογια του πρωτου μνμ σου.... Ξερεις; Τωρα που ζω μονη μου και δεν λειτουργω και δεν παίρνω αποφασεις κατω απο πιεση, ξερω και κατανοω πως για ολα οφειλομαι εγω.... δεν αποποιουμαι καμιας ευθυνης.... εγω ξεκινησα ενα ψεμα που το αφησα να διονιζεται και να διογκωνεται με αποτελεσμα, να κοροιδευω οσους πραγματικα ή μη με αγαπυυσαν και νοιαζοντουσαν για μενα .... κ πανω απο ολα τον εαυτο μου...γι αυτο οδηγηθηκα και 2 φορες να κανω απελπιστικες κινησεις.... το θεμα ειναι γιατι συνεχιζονται αυτες οι σκεψεις μου? Γιατι δεν θελω να υπαρχω? Αρχισα να κρυβω πραγματα κ γεγονοτα για να προστατεψω ατομα διπλα μου, αλλα @@@@@@@..... μια τρυπα στο νερο.... το τελευταιο που εκανα ειναι να παραγγειλω κατι απο το νετ που σε συνδυασμο με αλλο ελπιζω να δωσω ενα τελος γιατι πραγματικα σιχαίνομαι τον εαυτο μου... δεν χρειαζεται γιατρος να μου δωσει μια ονομασια σε αυτο... πες το καταθλιψη, πες το μανια, πες το 1000 ονοματα... ειχα καθαρη συνείδηση οταν εφερα το αυτοκινητο 3 τουμπες στον αερα, κ ποιο καθαρη οταν πηρα οτι πηρα και ξαπλωσα διπλα της κ περίμενα να μην ξημερωσει πια.... εχω συνειδηση και για την τελευταια τελεια που βαζω σε καθε γραπτο μου...και τον τελευταιο καιρο μονο γραφω για να νιωθω καλυτερα.... σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την προτροπη σου!

----------


## giorgos panou

> GiorgosPanou, 
> Σε ευχαριστώ παρα πολυ για τον χρονο σου κ για τα ομορφα λογια του πρωτου μνμ σου.... Ξερεις; Τωρα που ζω μονη μου και δεν λειτουργω και δεν παίρνω αποφασεις κατω απο πιεση, ξερω και κατανοω πως για ολα οφειλομαι εγω.... δεν αποποιουμαι καμιας ευθυνης.... εγω ξεκινησα ενα ψεμα που το αφησα να διονιζεται και να διογκωνεται με αποτελεσμα, να κοροιδευω οσους πραγματικα ή μη με αγαπυυσαν και νοιαζοντουσαν για μενα .... κ πανω απο ολα τον εαυτο μου...γι αυτο οδηγηθηκα και 2 φορες να κανω απελπιστικες κινησεις.... το θεμα ειναι γιατι συνεχιζονται αυτες οι σκεψεις μου? Γιατι δεν θελω να υπαρχω? Αρχισα να κρυβω πραγματα κ γεγονοτα για να προστατεψω ατομα διπλα μου, αλλα @@@@@@@..... μια τρυπα στο νερο.... το τελευταιο που εκανα ειναι να παραγγειλω κατι απο το νετ που σε συνδυασμο με αλλο ελπιζω να δωσω ενα τελος γιατι πραγματικα σιχαίνομαι τον εαυτο μου... δεν χρειαζεται γιατρος να μου δωσει μια ονομασια σε αυτο... πες το καταθλιψη, πες το μανια, πες το 1000 ονοματα... ειχα καθαρη συνείδηση οταν εφερα το αυτοκινητο 3 τουμπες στον αερα, κ ποιο καθαρη οταν πηρα οτι πηρα και ξαπλωσα διπλα της κ περίμενα να μην ξημερωσει πια.... εχω συνειδηση και για την τελευταια τελεια που βαζω σε καθε γραπτο μου...και τον τελευταιο καιρο μονο γραφω για να νιωθω καλυτερα.... σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την προτροπη σου!


 ,,,οταν γραφεις να "δωσεις ενα τελος'' τι εννοεις? να θεραπευτεις φανταζομαι ε?. Ευχομαι αυτο που παραγγελες να σε καμει αμεσως καλα!! , ομως φιλη, συφορμιτησσα Ναντι ,σε ρωτω, αν στραμπουληξεις το ποδι σου θα πας στο γιατρο ε? ετσι δεν ειναι? τοτες γιατι να μην κανεις το ιδιο κι για ψυχικη ασθενεια? εισαι νεα κοπελα, δεν πρεπει να εχουμε νταμπου! βεβαια το λεω εγω, οπου την αυτοκτονια μου την ειχα καμει φιλοσοφικη αναζητηση!! νομιζα οτι ειμαι καλα ,εννω εβλεπα μονο "μαυροασπρα" τα πραματα γυρομου!!! αρα καταλαβαινω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να αποδεχτεις οτι πασχεις απο καποια ψυχικη ασθενεια! ομως θα σου πω κατις ευχαριστω! η καταθλιψη ειναι απο 2-3 μοναχα ασθενειες οπου η ψυχιατρικη μπορει να την θεραπεψει! Μην αφηνεις τον χρονο να κυλα εναντη στην υγεια σου! ειναι κριμα, στο λεω , διοτις τωρα βλεπω ποσο καιρο εχασα απο την ζωη μου, και ποσο κοντα εφτασα στον θανατο! ενα θανατο χωρις λογο!! οταν υπαρχουν αλλα ατομα με τις πιο εποδυνες αναπειριες κι ομως παλευουν για εστω και μιας ωρας ακομη ζωης! και εμεις που ειμαστε αρτημελεις, και μπορουμε να γινουμε καλα, σαν ολους γυρο μας -βεβαια οσο υπαρχει η καταθλιψη, ειδικα η βαρια μορφη η ζωη ειναι ενας συνεχες βαρος!! εχεις εναν απεριγραπτω πονω μεσα στην καρδια σου! μεσα στην ψυχη σου!! αλλα ΓΙΑΤΡΕΥΕΤΕ Ναντι!! δοκιμασετω κι μετα αποφασησε!! να εισαι τουλαχιστον σε λογικη φαση!

----------


## nadi

GiorgosPanou....
Γραφεις τοσο ωραια και λογικα και ομορφα....αλλα κι εγω δεν νομιζω να λέω παραφροσυνες... Το οτι εκανα 2 φορες μια πραξει δεν δειχνει οτι δεν ξερω τι μου γινεται....αλλα να σου πω? Εχω κουραστει...και δεν ειναι μονο αυτα τα τελευταια που με εκαναν ετσι...απλα θεωρω οτι ξεχυλισε το ποτηρι της υπομονης μου, της δυναμης που ειχα ολα τα προηγουμενα χρονια, η ανασφαλεια που ενιωσα οταν βρεθηκα ξαφνικα μονη μου, η αδυναμια μου να σταθω στα ποδια μου όπως εκανα απο τα 18 μου...ολα συσσωρευτηκαν.... σου δειχνω πως δεν ξερω τι μου γινεται? Βρεθηκα να εξαρτιεμαι απο αλλους και μου εχουν κοπει τα ποδια...κι εκει που λεω σηκωνομαι....παρτα παλι ολα κατω.... Ημουν η πιο δυνατη...στην οικογενεια στους φιλους στην δουλεια στις σχεσεις μου... εγω εδινα κινητρα...και τωρα δεν εχω κανενα... κι ολα αυτα γιατι???? Γιατι βρεθηκα να με διεκδηκουν 2 κι εγω για τους λογους μου που δεν ηθελα να τους χασω απο την ζωη μου, βρεθηκα να μην θελω την δικη μου ζωη απο την τοση καταπιεση που ενιωσα.... ημουν τραυματισμενη, σε αναπηρικο 25μερες και δεν ειχα την πολυτελεια να κοιμηθω 1 ωρα..... ειπα να κοιμηθω λοιπον μια καλη....

----------


## Yoco Choco

> το τελευταιο που εκανα ειναι να παραγγειλω κατι απο το νετ που σε συνδυασμο με αλλο ελπιζω να δωσω ενα τελος γιατι πραγματικα σιχαίνομαι τον εαυτο μου...


nadi,κόψε τις μ*****ες...
Ότι και να παρήγγειλες από το ιντερνετ πέταξέ το...Δεν μπορείς να έχεις πλήρη συναίσθηση όταν επιλέγεις να αυτοκτονήσεις...Κανείς δεν μπορεί...Πάντα είναι μια κακή,θερμόαιμη ερμηνεία προβλημάτων που τα έχουμε διογκώσει και τους έχουμε δώσει διαστάσεις που δεν τις αξίζουν...Ακόμα και αν κάποιος το κάνει από άποψη,τύπου Λιαντίνης,πάλι κορόιδο του εαυτού του είναι...Στα λέει αυτά κάποιος που είναι τόσο χάλια που εχθές το βράδυ σκεφτόμουν ''Καλά αυτοί που έχουν όπλο στο σπίτι τους πως και δεν έχουν τινάξει τα μυαλά τους στον αέρα?''...Δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου και να είσαι σίγουρη ότι θα έρθει μια στιγμή που θα θυμάσαι τις απόπειρες και τους λόγους που σε οδήγησαν σε αυτές και θα γελάς,θα νοιώθεις ηλίθια και θα σκέφτεσαι ''Πόσο λάθος τα είχα όλα τότε''...
Μέχρι τότε,άνοιξε το άλμπουμ με τις φωτογραφίες σου από όταν ήσουν μωρό και παιδί και κοίταξε τον μικρό εαυτό σου στα 
μάτια και σκέψου τι θα ήθελε από την ζωή...Τι θα σε συμβούλευε το παιδάκι που κάποτε ήσουν.

----------


## elis

Nadi κοψε τισ μαλακιεσ εχω καταθλιψη εικοσι χρονια κ δουλευω σε καποια φαση με αλκοολ κ μουσικη μιλουσα σαν να εψελνα στα αρχιδια τουσ ολοι στα αρχιδια μου κ μενα σηκωθηκα τωρα ειμαι παλευτοσ

----------


## elis

Δεσ τα βιντεο με τουσ μεθυσμενουσ που εβαλα κ ξεκολλα

----------


## Myra

Καλησπερα.Εχω παλι σκαμπανεβασματα..Δεν καταλαβαινω τι αξια εχουν οι αλλοι για μενα..Οι φιλοι μου και το αγορι μου.Αν φυγουν δεν ξερω πώς θα νιωσω .Δεν εχω την αναγκη να τους δω τρελα.Το αγορι μου το βλεπω και καποιους φιλους βλεπω αλλα καθημερινα συναναστρεφομαι μονο με τις συναδελφισες στη δουλεια.Γυρναω πτωμα και αρκετες μερες θα κατσω σπιτι μονη .Ομως δεν θα κανω και τιποτα ιδιαιτερα παραγωγικο..Αυριο εχω ραντεβου με τον ψυχιατρο μου.Στο 1ο ραντεβου με ρωτησε ποιοι ειναι διπλα μου στην καταθλιψη που περναω.Του ειπα 2 ατομα που ειναι μεγαλυτερης ηλικιας αρκετα..Και συνειδητοποιησα οτι μονη μου εχω επιλεξει να απομονωθω..Και αυτο με προβληματιζει..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

θα νιωσεις κατι σαν κενο στην αρχη μετα χαρα και μετα θλιψη το βρηκα?

----------


## Myra

Γενικα αυτη ειναι η εναλλαγη των συναισθηματων μου

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ενω καταλαβαινω τι λες δε ξερω πως να το περιγραψω

----------


## nadi

*YocoChoco & Elis*....
Ευχαριστω ειλικρινα για τον χρονο σας και την αντιπαράθεση των δικων σας εμπειριων, κατι πολυ χρησιμο και ομορφο... βλεποντας και την εμπειρια της *Myra* που τουλαχιστον παρακολουθειται απο γιατρο, με κανετε να σκεφτομαι πως ναι...μπορει να μην αξιζει ολο αυτο που περναω να καταστρεψει την ζωη μου, αλλα κ σε προηγουμενο μνμ μου αναφερω πως ισως φταιει το οτι τοσα χρονια ημουν; το επαιζα; δυνατη και τωρα νιωθω μετεωρη.... παντα ελεγα σε ολους "γραψτε τα στα @@@@@" και πηγαινετε παρακατω και έλα τωρα σιγα το θεμα και σιγα το προβλημα... και τελικα δεν μπορω να το πω τωρα στον εαυτο μου.... απογοητευομαι εγω η ιδια, δεν με αναγνωριζω....κι επειδη ειχα μπλεξει ασχημα με το αλκοολ, προσπαθω να μην το ξαναβαλω στην ζωη μου.... αν αρχισω να πινω κι απο πανω...πιστευω πως το κακο θα ερθει μια ωρα νωριτερα....κραταω ακομα χαρακτηρα χαχαχαχαχαχα.... 
Η ειρωνεια???? Κοιμαμαι οσες περισσοτερες ωρες μπορω μονο και μονο να μην σκεφτομαι να μην κλαιω... γραφω εδω μεσα και κλαιω...μονο αυτο κανω οταν δεν δουλευω, αλλα κ στην δουλεια μου ξεφευγει καμια φορα.... τι να πω;;;; .....

----------


## Myra

Και μενα μου ξεφευγει..αλλα περασε ο καιρος.αλλαξα δουλεια.βλεπω και κοσμο..βλεπω ηλιο!!!

----------


## giorgos panou

> Γενικα αυτη ειναι η εναλλαγη των συναισθηματων μου


οπως κι το αλλο που γραφεις οτι αποξενωθηκες,δε πρεπει να σε προβληματιζει το τι ειναι！ ξεκαθαρα ειναι συμπτοματα καταθλιψης.
μαλον ο προβληματισμος θα συστουσα να εισαν στο ποσο και πως θα το ξεπερασεις γρηγορα.
Οπως βλεπεις πολλα πασχον απο καταθλιψη ατομα δυσκολευοντε να το παραδεχτουν ,με αποτελλεαμα να βαεανιζονται! ,να αργουν να γινουν καλα,και ειναι τοσο κριμας ! τοσο λυπητερο ενα προβλημα βιοχειμιας ,δλδη κατις που σε μεγαλο βαθμο θεραπευετε -ειδικα με την εξεληξη της φαρμακολογειας-,να μενουν στην καταθλιψη. 
Πρωτος κι καλητερος εγω！,οπου κοντεψα να ξανα παθω καταθλιψη :）σαν εμαθα ποσο καιρο εχασα αρνουμενος το προβλημαμου

----------


## giorgos panou

Ναντι！συγνωμη αν νιωθεις πως σε προσβαλω,ισως ειναι λαθος να κρινω τους αλλους μην υπολογιζωντας ευαισησιες και το στρες του καθενος μας,λαθος,μου.
Αληθεια,τωρα τι εχεις σκοπο να καμεις？ 
πως βλεπεις, το μελον σου？τι εχεις κατα νου？

----------


## nadi

> Ναντι！συγνωμη αν νιωθεις πως σε προσβαλω,ισως ειναι λαθος να κρινω τους αλλους μην υπολογιζωντας ευαισησιες και το στρες του καθενος μας,λαθος,μου.
> Αληθεια,τωρα τι εχεις σκοπο να καμεις？ 
> πως βλεπεις, το μελον σου？τι εχεις κατα νου？


GiorgosPanou, 
Οχι...δεν ενιωσα καμια προσβολη και ισα ισα που σε ευχαριστησα για τον χρονο σου και τα πραγματικα ωραια λογια σου! Αν ημουν καπως επιθετικη, ζητω συγνωμη...απλα εκφραζομαι ελευθερα χωρις καταπιεση... απλα ειπα πως μπορω να καταλαβω ακριβως τι μου γινεται...δεν ειμαι χαζη.... καταλαβαινω ολα μου τα λαθη ολα τα καλα μου ολα τα περιεργα.... καταλαβαινω ακριβως...κι απλα ανεφερα πως οπως και να λεγεται ιατρικα αυτο που μου συμβαινει ξερω οτι ειναι "λαθος" ξερω πως πρεπει να ξυπνησω ξερω πως πρεπει να ταρακουνηθω λιγο.... αν δεν θελησω απο μονη μου, και ο καθενας μας ξεχωριστα, δεν γινεται τιποτα...

----------


## nadi

> Ναντι！συγνωμη αν νιωθεις πως σε προσβαλω,ισως ειναι λαθος να κρινω τους αλλους μην υπολογιζωντας ευαισησιες και το στρες του καθενος μας,λαθος,μου.
> Αληθεια,τωρα τι εχεις σκοπο να καμεις？ 
> πως βλεπεις, το μελον σου？τι εχεις κατα νου？


Να σου πω την αληθεια??? Αβεβαιο βλεπω το αυριο...κι οχι το μελλοντικο....το αμεσο...Συνέβη κατι ασχημο και επαγγελματικα που ειχα που ειχα τα ζορια μου, με αγχωσε, με στεναχωρησε, με στρεσαρε ολη μερα σημερα... ειδομεν!!!!

----------


## Myra

Νιωθω σα να μην εχω σχεση με το ατομο που ημουν παλια..σα να ηρθα στα 24 μου ξαφνικα στη γη .Και να ειμαι ετσι..Ποια ειμαι;Ποια ημουν;Αυτο που μου δινει χαρα ειναι οτι εχω ραντεβου με το γιατρο σημερα..Στο 1ο ραντςβου μου ειπε οτι θα ξεκινησουμε μια πορεια με στοχο να γινω καλα.Οχι απλα καλυτερα.Και τοτε ηρθε στο μυαλο μου η απορια..ποτε ημουν πραγματικα καλα;Ποια ημουν πριν;...Και τοτε ο γιατρος απαντησε οτι αν δεν ξερω να πντηαω σε αυτην την ερωτηση,τοτε μπορω να δω το τωρα σαν μια νεα αρχη με σκοπο ν βρω τον εαυτο μου και ν γινω καλα.
Nadi,χαιρομαι που παιρνεις δυναμη.Να ξερεις,οταν πιανουμε τον ευτο μας σε πρωτογνωρη για εμας κατασταση και νιωθουμε δυναμοι να την ελεγξουμε,τοτε καλο ειναι ν απαευθυνθουμε σε εναν ειδικο.
Κι αυτο παλι με προσοχη.Εγω ειχα αρχισει συνεδριες με μι ψυχολογο που οι γονεις μου βρηκαν.Καλη,αλλα η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι μια αργηηηη κι διαρκης διαδικασια ,ενω εγω που εβλεπα τον εαυτο μου να σερνεται ηθελα καποιον να με σπρωξει δυνατα ,να με βοηθησει ΤΩΡΑ.Ετσι ,της ζητησ να με πραπεμψει σε ψυχιατρο.Η ιδια δυσαρεστηθηκε λιγακι και η ψυχιατρος στην οποια με πρεπεμψε χασμουριοταν και για 1 ωρα το μονο που ειπε ηταν "ωραια"..Και την πληρωσα και ακριβα...χαχαχα.Τωρα γελαω με την ηλιθια,αλλα τοτε εβλεπα τη μια αποτυχια μετα την αλλη .
Ετσι,εψαξα μονη μου πια και βρηκα ενν καλο ψυχιατρο,του οποιου το βιογραφικο και τους τομεις ειδικευσης τους ειχα διαβασει ξανα και ξανα για να σιγουρευτω οτι μου αντιστοιχει.  :Smile:  Απο εκεινη τη μερα νιωθω ενα βημα μπροστα.Ενα βηματακι μπροστα μεσα στον Ιουλιο ,ενω εγω εχασα το δρομο μου για πολλουουουους μηνες...ε ειναι πολυ καλο!

----------


## Myra

Και επισης..εγω συνειδητοποιησα οτι δε χρειαζεται να ειμαστε τοσο αυστηροι..ξερετε κατι..ειναι διαφορετικο το σταδιο ,οι αιτιες, το επιπεδο της κρισης/φασης/καταθλιψης που μπορει να βιωνει ο καθενας μας..Καποιος μπορει να το πιασει στην αρχη,στον 1 μηνα και να μπορεσει να επαναφερει τον εαυτο του στο δρομο του και στη "θετικη σκεψη"..Αλλα αυτη η φραση με εκνευρισε καποια στιγμη..
Nadi,υπηρχαν μερες ,βδομαδες και μηνες που μου μιλουσαν φιλοι για θετικη σκεψη κι εγω ζουσα εγκεφαλικα σε αλλο συμπαν..Οταν εμενα το στομαχι εκλεινε και δεν ετρωγα γιατι αν ετρωγα θα τα εβγαζα,ποια θετικη σκεψη να κανω;
Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι να μην εισαι τοσο αυστηρη με σενα..
Κι εγω ,δεν ειναι οτι δε θελω να γινω καλα.Αλιμονο!Αλλα οταν αρχισε και το σωμα να υποφερει απο αυτο που συμβαινει στο κεφαλι και μεσα μου,τοτε απλα η θετικη σκεψη ειναι αλαμπουρνεζικα σε μενα..Δεν ειναι ο καθε ενας και η περιπτωση του ιδια για να αντιμετωπισει το προβλημα του .Καποιοι δεν μπορουμε μονοι μας και δεν ειναι ντροπη.

----------


## nadi

Myra, καλημερα! Ενα βημα μπροστα.... τι καλυτερο και τι πιο ομορφο οταν καταλαβαινεις πως κατι αλλαζει! Χαιρομαι πραγματικα.... Αυστηροι ειμαστε ολοι με ολους, κατακρινουμε τα παντα...οταν δεν ζεις ομως κατι παροιμοιο με τον αλλον ομως δεν καταλαβαινεις πως για τον αλλον κατι μπορει να ειναι βουνο ασχετα αν δεν ειναι.... εγω ολα βουνο τα βλεπω....ουσιαστικα εχω μεινει εντελως μονη αποτραβηγμενη απο ολους...δεν μιλαω με ανθρωπο γιατι βλεπω πως κανενας δεν νοιαζεται... θα δειξει ποσο θα το αντεξω κι αυτο μαζι με ολα τα αλλα.... Καλη σου μερα!!!!!!

----------


## Myra

Καλησπερα..Εδω ειμαι παλι αδυναμη να δωσω την απαραιτητη πληροφορια στον εγκεφαλο..Κι εγω απομονωνομαι..Πριν τη 2η συνεδρια με τον ψυχιατρο αναρωτηθηκα τι μου προσφερουν οι φιλοι μου .Εχω.Αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη δεν ειμαι το χαμογελο της κολγκειτ που ολοι συνηθιζαν να με αποκαλουν..Και δε θελω να βγω για ποτο..Για καφε βγηκα με μια φιλη που ειχαμε ενα χρονο να μιλησουμε..βγηκαμε χθεσ στα ρεπο μας.Περασα πολυ ωραια..Ημασταν κολλητες και ξαναγιναμε.Να ενα καλο βημα.Χθες το πρωι πηγα στο γιατρο..2η φορα..Του ειπα οτι ηδη απο την 1η βδομαδα της θεραπειας με το ζολοφτ εγω καταφερα δυο μερες να ειμαι χαρουμενη.Μου ειπε οτι αυτο ειναι δικο μου επιτευγμα.Και χαρηκα !Και οτι αν ηδη κανω βηματα μονη μου,η διαθεση μου με το φαρμακο θα καλυτερευσει πολυ πιο συντομα!Ωστοσο ,μου δανεισε και ενα βιβλιο αυτοβοηθειας και τωρα που γυρναω απο τη δουλεια θα παω να το διαβασω.Βιβλιο για την καταπολεμηση τησ καταθλιψησ χωρισ φαρμακα..Το επομενο ραντεβου μου ειναι αρχες σεπτεμβρη.Αγχωνομαι και στενοχωριεμαι..Ας ελπισουμε στις δυναμεις μου

----------


## Myra

Στο μεταξυ..πρεπει να χει γινει κουρκουτι το κεφαλι μου..ξαφνικα..εκμυστηρευτηκ α στο γιατρο οτι το τελευταιο διαστημα παρατηρω γυναικεια σωματα..και ζηλευω και τα θαυμαζω..θα θελα να ημουν κι εγω ετσι.και μετα φανταζομαι το αγορι μου να τα αγγιζει και ζηλευω..και μετα αναρωτιεμαι μηπως μου αρεσουν οι γυναικες..επαθα ενα σοκ μεσα μου...ποτε δεν εχω αοσθανθει ερωτικη ελξη για γυναικα.ουτε εχω δει καποια ταινια πορνο αντιστοιχου περιεχομενου..η φιλη μου με την οποια βγηκα βολτα ηταν παντα γκει.και εχει σχεση με μια κοπελα 2 χρονια..ποτε δεν ειχα νιωσει κατι.ισα ισα που με απωθουσε παντα η ιδεα του εαυτου μου με γυναικα...μιλησα με το γιατρο και μου ειπε οτι η σεξουαλικοτητα ειναι διαχυτη και ρευστη στην κοινωνια.οπως και στις οικογενειακες σχεσεις.το ιδιο μου ειπε και η φιλη μου.και ηρεμησα..

----------


## DelMem230718a

> Στο μεταξυ..πρεπει να χει γινει κουρκουτι το κεφαλι μου..ξαφνικα..εκμυστηρευτηκ α στο γιατρο οτι το τελευταιο διαστημα παρατηρω γυναικεια σωματα..και ζηλευω και τα θαυμαζω..θα θελα να ημουν κι εγω ετσι.και μετα φανταζομαι το αγορι μου να τα αγγιζει και ζηλευω..και μετα αναρωτιεμαι μηπως μου αρεσουν οι γυναικες..επαθα ενα σοκ μεσα μου...ποτε δεν εχω αοσθανθει ερωτικη ελξη για γυναικα.ουτε εχω δει καποια ταινια πορνο αντιστοιχου περιεχομενου..η φιλη μου με την οποια βγηκα βολτα ηταν παντα γκει.και εχει σχεση με μια κοπελα 2 χρονια..ποτε δεν ειχα νιωσει κατι.ισα ισα που με απωθουσε παντα η ιδεα του εαυτου μου με γυναικα...μιλησα με το γιατρο και μου ειπε οτι η σεξουαλικοτητα ειναι διαχυτη και ρευστη στην κοινωνια.οπως και στις οικογενειακες σχεσεις.το ιδιο μου ειπε και η φιλη μου.και ηρεμησα..


Δεν είσαι η μόνη που νοιώθει έτσι.
Και μένα μου αρέσουν οι γυναίκες αυτή τη περίοδο και πολύ έντονα μπορώ να το πω. Αλλά είχα σχέσεις με άντρες.
Ο ψυχολόγος μου είπε ότι έχω κατάθλιψη αλλά όχι σε βαριά μορφή.
Πρέπει να την αντιμετωπίσω μόνη αλλά δεν βασίζομαι τον εαυτό μου να μπορεί να το κάνει. Για αυτό πήγα σε ψυχολόγο και μπήκα στο φόρουμ μήπως βοηθηθώ με τρόπους που αντιμετωπίζουν παρόμοια θέματα άλλοι άνθρωποι.

----------


## iwannaaa

> Στο μεταξυ..πρεπει να χει γινει κουρκουτι το κεφαλι μου..ξαφνικα..εκμυστηρευτηκ α στο γιατρο οτι το τελευταιο διαστημα παρατηρω γυναικεια σωματα..και ζηλευω και τα θαυμαζω..θα θελα να ημουν κι εγω ετσι.και μετα φανταζομαι το αγορι μου να τα αγγιζει και ζηλευω..και μετα αναρωτιεμαι μηπως μου αρεσουν οι γυναικες..επαθα ενα σοκ μεσα μου...ποτε δεν εχω αοσθανθει ερωτικη ελξη για γυναικα.ουτε εχω δει καποια ταινια πορνο αντιστοιχου περιεχομενου..η φιλη μου με την οποια βγηκα βολτα ηταν παντα γκει.και εχει σχεση με μια κοπελα 2 χρονια..ποτε δεν ειχα νιωσει κατι.ισα ισα που με απωθουσε παντα η ιδεα του εαυτου μου με γυναικα...μιλησα με το γιατρο και μου ειπε οτι η σεξουαλικοτητα ειναι διαχυτη και ρευστη στην κοινωνια.οπως και στις οικογενειακες σχεσεις.το ιδιο μου ειπε και η φιλη μου.και ηρεμησα..


Πες μας λιγα λογια για τη ρευστη σεξουαλικοτητα .τι ειπε η φιλη;

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Myra

Η φιλη μου μου ειπε οτι και εκεινη ,που ειναι γκει,θα δει εναν ωραιο αντρα,θα τον θαυμασει ,θα δει καποιον που εκεινη θεωρει ωραιο.Ομως αυτο δε σημαινει ουτε οτι τον ποθει ερωτικα ,ουτε οτι θελει να γινει σαν κι αυτον.Γιατι εχει σχεση με γυναικα.Λεγοντας τη λεξη "ρευστο" εννοει πως η σεξουαλικοτητα εκπεμπεται και προσλαμβανεται απο ολους..Και μου ειπε οτι το γεγονος οτι κοιταω ωραια γυναικεια σωματα δε συνεπαγεται οτι με ελκυουν.Με ρωτησε αν μου εχει αρεσει ποτε καποια.Το ιδιο με ρωτησε και ο γιατρος.Και η απαντηση ειναι οχι.Ισα ισα που ζηλευα οτι το αγορι μου θα κοιταει τις γυναικες που εγω θεωρω σεξυ ή ομορφες κλπ.Επισης ο γιατρος με ρωτησε αν βλεπω ταινιες -βιντεο πορνο.Ναι βλεπω.Με ρωτησε πολυ εστιαζω το βλεμμα μου.Και η απαντηση ειναι στη διαχειριση του γυναικειου σωματος απο εναν αντρα.

----------


## Myra

πού εστιαζω*

----------


## iwannaaa

> Η φιλη μου μου ειπε οτι και εκεινη ,που ειναι γκει,θα δει εναν ωραιο αντρα,θα τον θαυμασει ,θα δει καποιον που εκεινη θεωρει ωραιο.Ομως αυτο δε σημαινει ουτε οτι τον ποθει ερωτικα ,ουτε οτι θελει να γινει σαν κι αυτον.Γιατι εχει σχεση με γυναικα.Λεγοντας τη λεξη "ρευστο" εννοει πως η σεξουαλικοτητα εκπεμπεται και προσλαμβανεται απο ολους..Και μου ειπε οτι το γεγονος οτι κοιταω ωραια γυναικεια σωματα δε συνεπαγεται οτι με ελκυουν.Με ρωτησε αν μου εχει αρεσει ποτε καποια.Το ιδιο με ρωτησε και ο γιατρος.Και η απαντηση ειναι οχι.Ισα ισα που ζηλευα οτι το αγορι μου θα κοιταει τις γυναικες που εγω θεωρω σεξυ ή ομορφες κλπ.Επισης ο γιατρος με ρωτησε αν βλεπω ταινιες -βιντεο πορνο.Ναι βλεπω.Με ρωτησε πολυ εστιαζω το βλεμμα μου.Και η απαντηση ειναι στη διαχειριση του γυναικειου σωματος απο εναν αντρα.


Μαλιστα.εμενα οι γυναικες με ελκουν ερωτικα απο παντα, θελω να τους κανω πραγματα, θελω να τους μοιασω ενω θαυμαζω τους ομορφους αντρες χωρις να με διεγειρουν.Θελω γυναικες και μαλιατα κοριτσιστικες θηλυκες αρκετα οχι αγοροκοριτσα
Με τις καμπυλες τους , τα ομορφα ματια και μαλλια τους, αθωοτητα και παιδικοτητα

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## DelMem230718a

> Η φιλη μου μου ειπε οτι και εκεινη ,που ειναι γκει,θα δει εναν ωραιο αντρα,θα τον θαυμασει ,θα δει καποιον που εκεινη θεωρει ωραιο.Ομως αυτο δε σημαινει ουτε οτι τον ποθει ερωτικα ,ουτε οτι θελει να γινει σαν κι αυτον.Γιατι εχει σχεση με γυναικα.Λεγοντας τη λεξη "ρευστο" εννοει πως η σεξουαλικοτητα εκπεμπεται και προσλαμβανεται απο ολους..Και μου ειπε οτι το γεγονος οτι κοιταω ωραια γυναικεια σωματα δε συνεπαγεται οτι με ελκυουν.Με ρωτησε αν μου εχει αρεσει ποτε καποια.Το ιδιο με ρωτησε και ο γιατρος.Και η απαντηση ειναι οχι.Ισα ισα που ζηλευα οτι το αγορι μου θα κοιταει τις γυναικες που εγω θεωρω σεξυ ή ομορφες κλπ.Επισης ο γιατρος με ρωτησε αν βλεπω ταινιες -βιντεο πορνο.Ναι βλεπω.Με ρωτησε πολυ εστιαζω το βλεμμα μου.Και η απαντηση ειναι στη διαχειριση του γυναικειου σωματος απο εναν αντρα.


Σωστά σκέφτεσαι και σωστά σου απάντησε. Απλά και μόνο σε έλκουν οι γυναίκες δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτό σε κάνει είτε μπάι είτε γκέι.

Είχα σχέση και με κορίτσι πολύ θηλυκό αλλά στην τελική προσωπικά εμένα με χάλασε ο χαρακτήρας της.

Και ναι βλέπω πορνο μόνο με γυναίκες.

Το ότι μας έλκουν οι θηλυκές γυναίκες εμένα αυτό μου μοιάζει απλά ότι μόνο τις θαυμάζουμε. Από εκεί και περά πολλές απλά θέλουν να πειραματιστούν.

Προσωπικά αυτή τη περίοδο όποιον καραμανάρι άντρα να δω δεν θα τον ρίξω ούτε καν μια ματιά.

Κοιτάω μόνο γυναίκες.

Στο θέμα της σχέσης και του σεξ πάλι από τις εμπειρίες μου θα μιλήσω ότι μου άρεσαν αυτά με την γυναίκα.

Φυσικά δεν θέλω να παρασύρω κανέναν αλλά λέω τι ένοιωσα εγώ.

----------


## DelMem230718a

Επίσης πολύ σωστό αυτό ππυ είπε η φίλη σου ότι δεν θέλει να μοιάσει τους άντρες. Όταν ποθούμε μια γυναίκα δεν θα γίνουμε ποτέ άντρες ούτε το ρόλο τους ούτε τίποτα. Ξέρουμε τι θέλουμε για αυτό θέλουμε να της κάνουμε ακριβώς αυτά που σκεφτόμαστε όταν τις αντικρύζουμε και μόνο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Με τις καμπυλες τους , τα ομορφα ματια και μαλλια τους, αθωοτητα και *παιδικοτητα*Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


ε καποια στιγμη θα αναγκαστουν να το εμπεδωσουν αυτο γιατι φαινεται και θα κανουν εγερτηριο τα μηχανακια της ΑGB

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

Αυτος ο γιατρος μαλον εχει κρυφο ποθο να γινει παρουσιαστης χμμμ



> Επισης ο γιατρος με ρωτησε αν βλεπω ταινιες -βιντεο πορνο.Ναι βλεπω.Με ρωτησε πολυ εστιαζω το βλεμμα μου

----------


## Myra

Χαχαχαχαχα γιατι το λες αυτο αλεξανδρε;

----------


## Myra

Ενα καλο ξεκινημα ειναι να μοιραζεις τις δουλειες ,τις υποχρεωσεις,τις αφετηριες ,τις αποφασεις σε μικροτερα κομματια.Ετσι δε θα φαινονται βουνο!

----------


## Myra

Το τελευταιο μηνυμα για σενα nadi

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Η φιλη μου μου ειπε οτι και εκεινη ,που ειναι γκει,θα δει εναν ωραιο αντρα,θα τον θαυμασει ,θα δει καποιον που εκεινη θεωρει ωραιο.Ομως αυτο δε σημαινει ουτε οτι τον ποθει ερωτικα ,ουτε οτι θελει να γινει σαν κι αυτον.Γιατι εχει σχεση με γυναικα.Λεγοντας τη λεξη "ρευστο" εννοει πως η σεξουαλικοτητα εκπεμπεται και προσλαμβανεται απο ολους..Και μου ειπε οτι το γεγονος οτι κοιταω ωραια γυναικεια σωματα δε συνεπαγεται οτι με ελκυουν.Με ρωτησε αν μου εχει αρεσει ποτε καποια.Το ιδιο με ρωτησε και ο γιατρος.Και η απαντηση ειναι οχι.Ισα ισα που ζηλευα οτι το αγορι μου θα κοιταει τις γυναικες που εγω θεωρω σεξυ ή ομορφες κλπ.Επισης ο γιατρος με ρωτησε αν βλεπω ταινιες -βιντεο πορνο.Ναι βλεπω.Με ρωτησε πολυ εστιαζω το βλεμμα μου.Και η απαντηση ειναι στη διαχειριση του γυναικειου σωματος απο εναν αντρα.


Καλησπέρα.
Tι εννοούσε ο ντοκ ότι εστιάζεις το βλέμμα σου?Οτι το κάνεις στις γυναίκες?

----------


## Myra

Οταν βλεπω πορνο ταινιες.Πού εστιάζω.Π.χ. στη γυναικα,στον αντρα σε ποιανου το μοριο .χαχα με κανει να νιωθω λιγο αβολα αυτη η λεξη.το μοριο!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οταν βλεπω πορνο ταινιες.Πού εστιάζω.Π.χ. στη γυναικα,στον αντρα σε ποιανου το μοριο .χαχα με κανει να νιωθω λιγο αβολα αυτη η λεξη.το μοριο!


Μάλιστα κατάλαβα.
Δεν νομίζω πως κάνεις κάτι κακό,ούτε πιστευω πως έχεις αυτήν την άποψη.

----------


## Myra

Οχι.Σκεφτηκα το απογευμα οτι ισως θαυμαζω το ωραιο τωρα ολο μαζεμενο,διοτι τοσο καιρο δεν μπορουσα να το δεχθω.χαχαχα
Αχ βρε παιδες!Με κανει να νιωθω ομορφα αυτη η συζητηση στο φορουμ.Γενικα οι συζητησεις,η αλληλεπιδραση μεσω της ανταλλαγης αποψεων και εμπειριων.Ακομα κι εγω,που ειμαι αρκετα νεο μελος,νιωθω οτι οχι μονο παιρνω δυναμη!Αλλα και δινω.Εστω και στο ελαχιστο!Να ειστε καλα!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οχι.Σκεφτηκα το απογευμα οτι ισως θαυμαζω το ωραιο τωρα ολο μαζεμενο,διοτι τοσο καιρο δεν μπορουσα να το δεχθω.χαχαχα
> Αχ βρε παιδες!Με κανει να νιωθω ομορφα αυτη η συζητηση στο φορουμ.Γενικα οι συζητησεις,η αλληλεπιδραση μεσω της ανταλλαγης αποψεων και εμπειριων.Ακομα κι εγω,που ειμαι αρκετα νεο μελος,νιωθω οτι οχι μονο παιρνω δυναμη!Αλλα και δινω.Εστω και στο ελαχιστο!Να ειστε καλα!


Δεν κάνει τίποτα.
Καλό που το δεχεσαι τώρα.
Και μεταξύ μας τώρα,στην τσόντα λογικό να κοιτάς τους ''πρωταγωνιστές''.Δεν θα κοιτάξεις τη διακόμηση του χώρου.

----------


## Myra

Χαχαχα ναι.Αλλα ηθελε να καταλαβει τι ειναι αυτο που κοιταω.Η γυναικα ή ο αντρας .Ααντησα κατι διπλωματικο : "το σημειο επαφησ"
Χαχαχα.α στο καλο.μου φτιαξε η ορεξη

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Χαχαχα ναι.Αλλα ηθελε να καταλαβει τι ειναι αυτο που κοιταω.Η γυναικα ή ο αντρας .Ααντησα κατι διπλωματικο : "το σημειο επαφησ"
> Χαχαχα.α στο καλο.μου φτιαξε η ορεξη


Έξυπνη απάντηση.
Σου έφτιαξε η όρεξη??????

----------


## nadi

Στα πορνο δεν γινεται παντα και η πιο σωστη διαχειριση του οποιουδηποτε σωματος εκτος κι αν ειναι soft-αισθησιακο..... ΑΛΛΑ ... ο θαυμασμος του ωραιου δεν ειναι κακο!!!! Ποτε!!!! Κι ειμαι της αποψης πως αν δεν δοκιμασεις ποτε δεν ξερεις.... στο λεω εγω που οι προτιμησεις μου ειναι και των 2 φιλων.... MYRA το ξερεις καλα απο την αρχη της τοποθετησης μου εδω μεσα.... ξερεις οτι κι η κυρια αιτια ολου του κακου μου είναι η κοπελα.... το θεμα ειναι ως προς την σεξουαλικοτητα να κανεις οτι γουσταρεις κ σε κανει να αισθανεσαι ομορφα.... τωρα αν βλεπεις καποιες κ "ζηλευεις" ως προς την εξωτερικη τους εμφανιση, 1ον ή γουσταρεις τπν εαυτό σου οπως ειναι ή κανε κατι να τον βελτιωσεις.... γυμναστηριο .... διατροφη.... κατι.... δεν ξερω πως εισαι εμφανισιακα, αλλα οπως κ να εχει πρεπει να γουσταρεις εσενα πανω απο ολα κι οτι δεν σου αρεσει το διορθωνεις!

----------


## nadi

Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!! Τωρα αμα θες παρε και καμια ιδεα design και διακοσμισης να αναιωσεις τον χωρο σου αμα θες.... κι ασε τα "μορια" πες του γιατρου!!!! Χαχαχαχαχα..... σε πειραζω να ελαφρυνω το κλιμα...... μιας κι ειναι λιγο στραβο .... μην το φαει ο γαιδαρος...που λεει κι η παροιμια!!!!! 
Και να σου πω και κατι αλλο???? Βγες εξω περισσοτερο..... εχω την αισθηση πως αλλαζει η ψυχολογια σου κι αυτο φαινεται απο αυτα που μας ειπες για την φιλη σου που πηγες για καφε.... δοκιμασε να βγαινεις περισσοτερο....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!! Τωρα αμα θες παρε και καμια ιδεα design και διακοσμισης να αναιωσεις τον χωρο σου αμα θες.... κι ασε τα "μορια" πες του γιατρου!!!! Χαχαχαχαχα..... σε πειραζω να ελαφρυνω το κλιμα...... μιας κι ειναι λιγο στραβο .... μην το φαει ο γαιδαρος...που λεει κι η παροιμια!!!!!


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαα
Ωραία το έθεσες.

----------


## Myra

Ναι πραγματι αλλα νομιζω οτι εχει να κανει και με το ποιον βγαινω.Π.χ. η φιλη μου αυτη ειναι ενας ανθρωπος που πραγματικα μου ειχε λειψει 1 χεονο τωρα που διακοψαμε λογω παρεξηγησησ.Και με ξαναδεχθηκε στη ζωη της και ξαφνικα μιλαγαμε σαν πριν.Και ειναι πολυ αστεια,και εχει ωραια κοσμοθεωρια για τη ζωη,παρολο που ειναι 22,σπουδαζει δουλευει κ ζει μονη της και συχνα δυσκολευεται οικονομικα.Μ αρεσουν αυτοι οι ανθρωποι!Εχω π.χ. μια αλλη φιλη πολυ καλη που με αγαπαει και το ξερω και εχουμε κοινα ενδιαφεροντα αλλα με εκνευριζει οτι κωλοβαραει στη ζωη της και ολο γκρινιαζει οτι πιεζεται

----------


## Myra

Οσο για τον πειραματισμο δεν με ενδιαφερει.ξερω τι θελω.

----------


## Myra

Εφτιαξε η ορεξη μου με τα αστεια που λετε!!!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εφτιαξε η ορεξη μου με τα αστεια που λετε!!!!


Βλέπω να σου περνάει η κατάθλιψη.

----------


## Myra

Ειναι νωρις ακομα.ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι το ζολοφτ θα με κανει να τρεξω πιο γρηγορα.ομως ηδη εχω τη διαθεση μονη μου να ανεβω.μου ειπε οτι ειναι πολυ πιθανο τοσα χρονια να ειχα την ψευδαισθηση οτι ειμαι καλα ομως στην ουσια να ημουν σε ηπια καταθλιψη και απλως μια μερα εσκασε η κρισαρα και αρχισε ο γολγοθας της απολυτης πτωσης..που οδηγησε στην καταθλιψη.δε μου αρεσε το 2018.μακρια κι αγαπημενοι..θα μου πεις δεν εχει φυγει ακομα το 2018..
Το καλο ειναι οτι στη δουλεια μου περναμε καλα και γελαω.δεν εχω σχεση με την εκφραση της απογνωσης που ειχα τις πρωτες μερες..  :Smile:  ασχετο,αλλα παιδες τι ζεστη ειναι αυτη στο λιοπυρι της αθηνας...

----------


## Myra

Και φυσικα αυτο το οποιο συμπερανα ειναι οτι ολα ξεκινουν απο την οικογενεια...ξαφνικα βρεθηκα μπροστα στον ψυχιατρο να συζηταω τις ασχηνες οικογενειακες στιγμες..εχω δρομο μπροστα μου..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ειναι νωρις ακομα.ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι το ζολοφτ θα με κανει να τρεξω πιο γρηγορα.ομως ηδη εχω τη διαθεση μονη μου να ανεβω.μου ειπε οτι ειναι πολυ πιθανο τοσα χρονια να ειχα την ψευδαισθηση οτι ειμαι καλα ομως στην ουσια να ημουν σε ηπια καταθλιψη και απλως μια μερα εσκασε η κρισαρα και αρχισε ο γολγοθας της απολυτης πτωσης..που οδηγησε στην καταθλιψη.δε μου αρεσε το 2018.μακρια κι αγαπημενοι..θα μου πεις δεν εχει φυγει ακομα το 2018..
> Το καλο ειναι οτι στη δουλεια μου περναμε καλα και γελαω.δεν εχω σχεση με την εκφραση της απογνωσης που ειχα τις πρωτες μερες..  ασχετο,αλλα παιδες τι ζεστη ειναι αυτη στο λιοπυρι της αθηνας...


Να τον ακούς τον ψυχίατρο σε όσα σου λέει.
Δεν είμαι από Αθήνα,αλλά κι εδώ που είμαι έχει ζέστη.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Και φυσικα αυτο το οποιο συμπερανα ειναι οτι ολα ξεκινουν απο την οικογενεια...ξαφνικα βρεθηκα μπροστα στον ψυχιατρο να συζηταω τις ασχηνες οικογενειακες στιγμες..εχω δρομο μπροστα μου..


Αμαρτίαι γονέων παιδεύουσι τέκνα.
Εδώ ισχύει απόλυτα.

----------


## Myra

Τον ακουω το γιατρο..Κι εκει που καταλαβα οτι οι οικογενειακες αναμνησεις και τραυματα υπεισρεουν παντου,ηταν οταν με επιασα να παιζω με το λαστιχακι απο τα μαλλια ,απο αμηχανια ,και να σφιγγομαι ,οσο του μιλουσα για μαυρες και σκοτεινες στιγμες στο σπιτι..Οπως και στις συνεδριες που ειχα κανει με την ψυχολογο.Αυτο που μου ανεβασε το ηθικο,οταν τον ρωτησα για το ζολοφτ και οταν του εξεφρασα την ανασφαλεια οτι ισως μετα απο μηνες επιστρεψω και πω"δεν ηταν αληθεια οσα καταφερα.ηταν το χαπι που τα καταφερε και οχι εγω",ηταν οτι εκεινος μου απαντησε οτι εγω ημουν αυτη που αντιληφθηκα το προβλημα.Εγω επελεξα να παω σε ψυχολογο και υστερα σε ψυχιατρο.Εγω.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τον ακουω το γιατρο..Κι εκει που καταλαβα οτι οι οικογενειακες αναμνησεις και τραυματα υπεισρεουν παντου,ηταν οταν με επιασα να παιζω με το λαστιχακι απο τα μαλλια ,απο αμηχανια ,και να σφιγγομαι ,οσο του μιλουσα για μαυρες και σκοτεινες στιγμες στο σπιτι..Οπως και στις συνεδριες που ειχα κανει με την ψυχολογο.Αυτο που μου ανεβασε το ηθικο,οταν τον ρωτησα για το ζολοφτ και οταν του εξεφρασα την ανασφαλεια οτι ισως μετα απο μηνες επιστρεψω και πω"δεν ηταν αληθεια οσα καταφερα.ηταν το χαπι που τα καταφερε και οχι εγω",ηταν οτι εκεινος μου απαντησε οτι εγω ημουν αυτη που αντιληφθηκα το προβλημα.Εγω επελεξα να παω σε ψυχολογο και υστερα σε ψυχιατρο.Εγω.


Ε για καλό το είπα να τον ακούς.
Σαν να εμφανιζονται μπροστά σου τα σκηνικά δηλαδή.

----------


## Myra

Εννοειται.Και βλεπω και στον υπνο μου ιδια ή αντεστραμμεβα.Του ειπα οτι ειδα στον υπνο μου να βαραω τον πατερα μου ασταματητα με παντοφλα και μου ειπε "ενταξει ειναι ελαφρια η παντοφλα".χαχαχαχα
Επισης,θα με ενδιεφερε να μαθω αν καποιος ειχε εντονες παρενεργειες απο το ζολοφτ.Εγω οταν βγηκα με τη φιλη μου της ειπα οτι φοβαμαι μηπως ειναι πλασματικα οσα κανω ,καθως παιρνω το χαπι.Μου απαντησε οτι δεν ειναι παραισθησιογονο.Εγω ειμαι αυτη που ζω,απλως μς βοηθαει στη διαθεση.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εννοειται.Και βλεπω και στον υπνο μου ιδια ή αντεστραμμεβα.Του ειπα οτι ειδα στον υπνο μου να βαραω τον πατερα μου ασταματητα με παντοφλα και μου ειπε "ενταξει ειναι ελαφρια η παντοφλα".χαχαχαχα
> Επισης,θα με ενδιεφερε να μαθω αν καποιος ειχε εντονες παρενεργειες απο το ζολοφτ.Εγω οταν βγηκα με τη φιλη μου της ειπα οτι φοβαμαι μηπως ειναι πλασματικα οσα κανω ,καθως παιρνω το χαπι.Μου απαντησε οτι δεν ειναι παραισθησιογονο.Εγω ειμαι αυτη που ζω,απλως μς βοηθαει στη διαθεση.


Αν δεν σε κουράζω,θα ηθελα να σε ρωτήσω πως νιώθεις όταν τα βγάζεις από μέσα σου.

----------


## Myra

Δε με κουραζεις.Ισα ισα..Χμ..Την πρωτη φορα ,τον Μαρτιο ,πηγα σε ψυχολογο.Εκλαιγα ασταματητα ,οχι σαν κλαψο@@@να αλλα σαν να πνιγομαι απο τον πονο.Δεν μπορω να στο εξηγησω.Ειναι αυτο που δεν μπορεις να ανασανεις απο το λυγμο που εχει κατσει σαν πετρα στο λαιμο σου.τραυλιζα.αυτο συνεχιστηκε και στις επομενες 2-3 συνεδριες..Στην 4η και 5η συνεδρια,οι παρατηρησεις της ψυχολογου και η συλλογιστικη της πορεια με οδηγουσαν σε παραδοχες αληθειας που μου βουρκωναν τα ματια..ομωσ η γλωσσα λυνοταν και ελεγα κι αλλα..που δεν ειχα σκοπο να πω στο εκαστοτε ραντεβου..σιγα σιγα δεν εκλαιγα..απλα μερικες φορες βουρκωνα..
Εφευγα απο το ιατρειο αλλοτε ξαλαφρωμενη αλλοτε λεγοντας "χριστε μου .κοιτα τι σημαινει αυτο!κοιτα τι γινεται ολα αυτα τα χρονια.."
υστερα ,γυρω στις 10 συνεδριες σταματησα γιατι παρολο που δεν εκλαιγα εκει,εκλαιγα ασταματητα στο σπιτι και πλεον ξυπνουσα με ιδρωτα κλαμα ολη τη μερα(εκτος της- προηγουμενησ- δουλειασ που ειχα).και ζητησα να με παραπεμψει σε ψυχιατρο γτ το κλαμα εδινε τη θεση του στο βαρυ καψιμο στο στηθος καθως ξυπνουσα και υστερα ολη τη μερα...με παρεπεμψε λιγο ξινισμενη σε ψυχιατρο η οποια ηταν απαραδεκτη.
Μια καλη μου φιλη με εβλεπε να χειροτερευω μερα με τη μερα..να σερνομαι.να μην τρωω και να φτανω σε σιψη.Μου εδωσε το τηλ ενοσ ψυχιατρου αλλα αυτον δεν τον εβρισκα ευκολα στα τηλ.Ετσι ειπα θα βρω εναν που εγω θα επιλεξω.
Βρηκα τον ψυχιατρο μου.Οταν του μιλουσα για την οικογενεια και για ενα σκηνικο πολυ δυσκολο και πολυ πολυ περιεργο βουρκωσα.Και επαιζα με το λαστιχακι μου..και δεν τον κοιρουσα στα ματια..ντρεπομουν.οταν εφυγα απο το ιατρειο καταλαβα καποια πραγματα για ενα μελοσ τησ οικογενειας ,τα οποια δεν ειχα σκεφτει ποτε.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δε με κουραζεις.Ισα ισα..Χμ..Την πρωτη φορα ,τον Μαρτιο ,πηγα σε ψυχολογο.Εκλαιγα ασταματητα ,οχι σαν κλαψο@@@να αλλα σαν να πνιγομαι απο τον πονο.Δεν μπορω να στο εξηγησω.Ειναι αυτο που δεν μπορεις να ανασανεις απο το λυγμο που εχει κατσει σαν πετρα στο λαιμο σου.τραυλιζα.αυτο συνεχιστηκε και στις επομενες 2-3 συνεδριες..Στην 4η και 5η συνεδρια,οι παρατηρησεις της ψυχολογου και η συλλογιστικη της πορεια με οδηγουσαν σε παραδοχες αληθειας που μου βουρκωναν τα ματια..ομωσ η γλωσσα λυνοταν και ελεγα κι αλλα..που δεν ειχα σκοπο να πω στο εκαστοτε ραντεβου..σιγα σιγα δεν εκλαιγα..απλα μερικες φορες βουρκωνα..
> Εφευγα απο το ιατρειο αλλοτε ξαλαφρωμενη αλλοτε λεγοντας "χριστε μου .κοιτα τι σημαινει αυτο!κοιτα τι γινεται ολα αυτα τα χρονια.."
> υστερα ,γυρω στις 10 συνεδριες σταματησα γιατι παρολο που δεν εκλαιγα εκει,εκλαιγα ασταματητα στο σπιτι και πλεον ξυπνουσα με ιδρωτα κλαμα ολη τη μερα(εκτος της- προηγουμενησ- δουλειασ που ειχα).και ζητησα να με παραπεμψει σε ψυχιατρο γτ το κλαμα εδινε τη θεση του στο βαρυ καψιμο στο στηθος καθως ξυπνουσα και υστερα ολη τη μερα...με παρεπεμψε λιγο ξινισμενη σε ψυχιατρο η οποια ηταν απαραδεκτη.
> Μια καλη μου φιλη με εβλεπε να χειροτερευω μερα με τη μερα..να σερνομαι.να μην τρωω και να φτανω σε σιψη.Μου εδωσε το τηλ ενοσ ψυχιατρου αλλα αυτον δεν τον εβρισκα ευκολα στα τηλ.Ετσι ειπα θα βρω εναν που εγω θα επιλεξω.
> Βρηκα τον ψυχιατρο μου.Οταν του μιλουσα για την οικογενεια και για ενα σκηνικο πολυ δυσκολο και πολυ πολυ περιεργο βουρκωσα.Και επαιζα με το λαστιχακι μου..και δεν τον κοιρουσα στα ματια..ντρεπομουν.οταν εφυγα απο το ιατρειο καταλαβα καποια πραγματα για ενα μελοσ τησ οικογενειας ,τα οποια δεν ειχα σκεφτει ποτε.


Κατάλαβα πάνω κάτω τι θες να πεις.
Σίγουρα ένιωθες μια πίεση στην αρχή όταν τα έλεγες.
Η ψυχολόγος δεν νιώθεις να σε βοήθησε?

----------


## Myra

Με βοηθησε αρκετα.Και εχτισα ωραια σχεση μαζι της και ενιωθα πολυ οικειοτητα .Απλως..οταν απευθυνθηκα εκει ημουν σε μια κατασταση που το ψυχολογικο αρχιζε να γινεται ψυχοσωματικο..και δεν αρκουσε η ψυχοθεραπεια..ετσι ενιωθα εγω.Αυτο που κρατησα ειναι οτι μου ειπε πως οι κρισεις ειναι συχνα και ευκαιριες να δουμε πραγματα.Ερχονται σαν φακελοι στην επιφανεια και εμεις καλουμαστε να τα αρχειοθετησουμε..ισχυει..κι ετσι πιστευω οτι εγινε.Ηθελε να μου πει οτι αυτο που περναω δεν ειναι απαραιτητα κατι κακο.Βγαζει συχνα και σε καλο.Ομως ενω με εβλεπε ετσι μου ελεγε οτι εχω συμπτωματα καταθλιψης ισως.
Οταν με ειδε ο ψυχιατρος μου στις αρχες του Ιουλιου μου ειπε οτι εχω καταθλιψη,οχι απλα συμπτωματα.Επισης μου ειπε στη 2η συνεδρια,οτι η ψυζοθεραπεια θα κυλουσε πολυ αργα και ισωσ κουραζομουν ,απο τη στιγμη που εγω ηθελα κατι δραστικο,χωρις αυτο να συνεπαγεται αγωγη.Ισωσ ηθελα μια αλλη οπτικη στα πραγματα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Με βοηθησε αρκετα.Και εχτισα ωραια σχεση μαζι της και ενιωθα πολυ οικειοτητα .Απλως..οταν απευθυνθηκα εκει ημουν σε μια κατασταση που το ψυχολογικο αρχιζε να γινεται ψυχοσωματικο..και δεν αρκουσε η ψυχοθεραπεια..ετσι ενιωθα εγω.Αυτο που κρατησα ειναι οτι μου ειπε πως οι κρισεις ειναι συχνα και ευκαιριες να δουμε πραγματα.Ερχονται σαν φακελοι στην επιφανεια και εμεις καλουμαστε να τα αρχειοθετησουμε..ισχυει..κι ετσι πιστευω οτι εγινε.Ηθελε να μου πει οτι αυτο που περναω δεν ειναι απαραιτητα κατι κακο.Βγαζει συχνα και σε καλο.Ομως ενω με εβλεπε ετσι μου ελεγε οτι εχω συμπτωματα καταθλιψης ισως.
> Οταν με ειδε ο ψυχιατρος μου στις αρχες του Ιουλιου μου ειπε οτι εχω καταθλιψη,οχι απλα συμπτωματα.Επισης μου ειπε στη 2η συνεδρια,οτι η ψυζοθεραπεια θα κυλουσε πολυ αργα και ισωσ κουραζομουν ,απο τη στιγμη που εγω ηθελα κατι δραστικο,χωρις αυτο να συνεπαγεται αγωγη.Ισωσ ηθελα μια αλλη οπτικη στα πραγματα


Λογικό να σου πει αυτό το πράγμα για την ψυχοθεραπεία.Θέλει χρόνο.

----------


## Myra

Παιρνω το θαρρος να εκμυστηρευτω κατι..Ολο αυτο που περναω με απομακρυνε συναισθηματικα απο το επι 2μιση χρονια συντροφο μου..Συχνα σκεφτομαι μηπως η αιτια της καταθλιψης ειναι οτι δε νιωθω πια ερωτευμενη.Καμια φορα νιωθω αναλαμπες σα να μαστε στον 1ο μηνα και λεω "τι μαλακας που εισαι" .Μετα παλι βρισκω ασχημα ψεγαδια πανω του στην εμφανιση παντα.Αυτο το εκανα σε ολους μου τους γκομενους,μιας και δεν ηθελα να δενομαι.Αυτος ομως ειναι ο ανθρωπος που με κεντρισε και τον ερωτευτηκα και νιωθω πραγματα.Και εχουμε ζησει απιστευες στιγμες μαζι που ουτε παντρεμενα ζευγαρια δε ζουν!Ομως δεν εχω τη χαρα και τον αυθορμητισμο που ειχα πριν.Ενα καλοκαιρι πριν μου φαινεται τοσο κοντα και τοσο μακρια συναμα.Το σεξ ειναι εκπληκτικο 2μιση χρονια τωρα και μπορω να πω ακομα καλυτερο ..Απλως..ξερω οτι δεν ειναι ο ομορφοσ.Συχνα μπορει να ακουσω (οχι απο φιλουσ μου) οτι ειναι ασχημος.Παραλληλα,εγω αρχισα απο εκει π δεν εβλεπα αλλον αντρα μπροστα μου,να βλεπω καποιον π ειναι ωραιοσ και να νιωσω και καποια ελξη για καποιον που με φλερταρει .Να νιωθω ενοχες γι αυτο ..Παντα εβλεπα στους συντροφους μου ψεγαδια στην εμφανιση και ειναι πολυ εγωιστικο το ξερω..στο συντροφο μου που ειμαστε 2μιση χρονια μαζι υπαρχουν φορες που με απωθουν τα αυτια του και καθε μερα ξυπνουσα με μια απωθητικη εικονα του που συχνα ηταν αλλοιωμενη στο μυαλο μου και δεν ανταποκρινεται στην πραγματικοτητα Δεν τον αποφευγω.Εχω εξισου ρην ιδια ορεξη να κανω πραγματα μαζι του .Απλως,μεσα στην καταθλιψη θυμομουν ολα οσα εχουμε κανει κ μ λειπει το καρδιοχτυπι του ερωτα.Δεν το θελω με αλλον .Το θελω με τον ιδιο ξανα.Το διαστημα που εκλαιγα και σερνομουν προσπαθησα να παρω διαλειμμα και να χωρισω 2 φορεσ αλλα καταλαβα οτι δε θελω αυτο.Ειχα πολλα πραγματα να του πω.Απο την αρχη της σχεσης μασ πισευα οτι εκεινοσ θα με αφησει κ ζηλευα ο,τι εβλεπα μπροστα μου και την πρωην του σε παθολογικο σημειο.Και ελεγα οτι ειμαι λιγη για εκεινον.Και μια μερα αρχισε να με ενοχλει το εμφανισιακο του

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Παιρνω το θαρρος να εκμυστηρευτω κατι..Ολο αυτο που περναω με απομακρυνε συναισθηματικα απο το επι 2μιση χρονια συντροφο μου..Συχνα σκεφτομαι μηπως η αιτια της καταθλιψης ειναι οτι δε νιωθω πια ερωτευμενη.Καμια φορα νιωθω αναλαμπες σα να μαστε στον 1ο μηνα και λεω "τι μαλακας που εισαι" .Μετα παλι βρισκω ασχημα ψεγαδια πανω του στην εμφανιση παντα.Αυτο το εκανα σε ολους μου τους γκομενους,μιας και δεν ηθελα να δενομαι.Αυτος ομως ειναι ο ανθρωπος που με κεντρισε και τον ερωτευτηκα και νιωθω πραγματα.Και εχουμε ζησει απιστευες στιγμες μαζι που ουτε παντρεμενα ζευγαρια δε ζουν!Ομως δεν εχω τη χαρα και τον αυθορμητισμο που ειχα πριν.Ενα καλοκαιρι πριν μου φαινεται τοσο κοντα και τοσο μακρια συναμα.Το σεξ ειναι εκπληκτικο 2μιση χρονια τωρα και μπορω να πω ακομα καλυτερο ..Απλως..ξερω οτι δεν ειναι ο ομορφοσ.Συχνα μπορει να ακουσω (οχι απο φιλουσ μου) οτι ειναι ασχημος.Παραλληλα,εγω αρχισα απο εκει π δεν εβλεπα αλλον αντρα μπροστα μου,να βλεπω καποιον π ειναι ωραιοσ και να νιωσω και καποια ελξη για καποιον που με φλερταρει .Να νιωθω ενοχες γι αυτο ..Παντα εβλεπα στους συντροφους μου ψεγαδια στην εμφανιση και ειναι πολυ εγωιστικο το ξερω..στο συντροφο μου που ειμαστε 2μιση χρονια μαζι υπαρχουν φορες που με απωθουν τα αυτια του και καθε μερα ξυπνουσα με μια απωθητικη εικονα του που συχνα ηταν αλλοιωμενη στο μυαλο μου και δεν ανταποκρινεται στην πραγματικοτητα Δεν τον αποφευγω.Εχω εξισου ρην ιδια ορεξη να κανω πραγματα μαζι του .Απλως,μεσα στην καταθλιψη θυμομουν ολα οσα εχουμε κανει κ μ λειπει το καρδιοχτυπι του ερωτα.Δεν το θελω με αλλον .Το θελω με τον ιδιο ξανα.Το διαστημα που εκλαιγα και σερνομουν προσπαθησα να παρω διαλειμμα και να χωρισω 2 φορεσ αλλα καταλαβα οτι δε θελω αυτο.Ειχα πολλα πραγματα να του πω.Απο την αρχη της σχεσης μασ πισευα οτι εκεινοσ θα με αφησει κ ζηλευα ο,τι εβλεπα μπροστα μου και την πρωην του σε παθολογικο σημειο.Και ελεγα οτι ειμαι λιγη για εκεινον.Και μια μερα αρχισε να με ενοχλει το εμφανισιακο του


Σε βασανίζουν ακόμη αυτές οι σκέψεις?

----------


## Myra

Ναι..πανε κι ερχονται..νιωθω οτι θελω να ποναω τον εαυτο μου..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι..πανε κι ερχονται..νιωθω οτι θελω να ποναω τον εαυτο μου..


Μην το κάνεις!

----------


## nadi

Myra....τι κανεις???? Ερωτηση...ζεις με τους δικους σου?

----------


## Myra

Ναι...δυστυχωσ για τη δικη μου ψυχικη υγεια χρονια τωρα.ευτυχωσ για την οικονομικη μ κατασταση

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αρα μαντεψε σωστα οτι θα αρχισει να σε ενοχλει το παρουσιαστικο του γι αυτο ηταν εξαρχης κολημενος με τη πρωιν του η μπορει να του πες αλλες δικαιολογιες που δε πιστεψε.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι...δυστυχωσ για τη δικη μου ψυχικη υγεια χρονια τωρα.ευτυχωσ για την οικονομικη μ κατασταση


Σκέφτεσαι να μείνεις μόνη σου?

----------


## Myra

Οχι το προβλημα με το παρουσιαστικο ξεκινησε πριν 4 μηνες.δεν ηταν κολλημενος μς την πρωην του.με την πρωην απλα ειχαν πεσει 2 σεξακια.δεν ειχε σχεση κι αυτο το ξερω.εγω ειχα πλασει στο κεφαλι μ φοβιες.

----------


## Myra

Θελω να μεινω μονη μου.αλλα αυτο ειναι κατι αδυνατο αυτη τη στιγμη βασει του κατωτατου μισθου μου μιας και ειμαι 24.βεβαια οχι οτι αν ημουν 27 θα αλλαζαν πολλα πραγματα.εχω συναδελφο 48 χρονων π παιρνει 480 ευρω..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

πρεπει να διαλεξεις βασικα αναμεσα στην αποθητικη εικονα και το αποθητικο μυαλο γιατι το δευτερο μιαζει καλο αλλα στη πραξη δε κανει για τιποτα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Θελω να μεινω μονη μου.αλλα αυτο ειναι κατι αδυνατο αυτη τη στιγμη βασει του κατωτατου μισθου μου μιας και ειμαι 24.βεβαια οχι οτι αν ημουν 27 θα αλλαζαν πολλα πραγματα.εχω συναδελφο 48 χρονων π παιρνει 480 ευρω..


Κοίτα,σκέψου ότι τουλάχιστον έχεις δουλειά ενω η ανεργία είναι στα ύψη.
Πάντως από τα σχόλια σου δείχνεις ευαίσθητος και γλυκός άνθρωπος και σίγουρα σου αξίζει κάτι καλύτερο!

----------


## Myra

Αλεξανδρος το ξερω..κι εγω εγκεφαλικη ειμαι ..
Οσο για την ανεργια,whyalwaysme?, σιγουρα ειμαι σε πλεονεκτικη θεση.Σιγουρα μου αξιζει κατι καλυτερο εργασιακα,μιας και εχω κοπιασει για το πτυχιο μου.Απλως,επεστρεψα στην δουλεια που ειχα πριν 1μιση χρονο,διοτι γνωριζω καλα το περιβαλλον και τα καθηκοντα.Και περνουσα και περναω ομορφα.εχω βαλει στοχο να κανω μια καλη καβατζα και να κανω βηματακια ανεξαρτησιασ σιγα σιγα απο το σπιτι...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αλεξανδρος το ξερω..κι εγω εγκεφαλικη ειμαι ..
> Οσο για την ανεργια,whyalwaysme?, σιγουρα ειμαι σε πλεονεκτικη θεση.Σιγουρα μου αξιζει κατι καλυτερο εργασιακα,μιας και εχω κοπιασει για το πτυχιο μου.Απλως,επεστρεψα στην δουλεια που ειχα πριν 1μιση χρονο,διοτι γνωριζω καλα το περιβαλλον και τα καθηκοντα.Και περνουσα και περναω ομορφα.εχω βαλει στοχο να κανω μια καλη καβατζα και να κανω βηματακια ανεξαρτησιασ σιγα σιγα απο το σπιτι...


Ίσως να σου πάρει καιρό,αλλά μακάρι,στο εύχομαι!

----------


## Myra

Σε ευχαριστω!μακαρι..

----------


## elis

Ρε χαζεμενεσ γλυκαθηκατε όλες από τις δυσκολίες θα μας τρελανεται μυαλό δεν έχετε τα λεφτά που έχετε να τα δώσετε στο φιλαράκι σας ξαφνικά ο χαζός έγινε έξυπνος τώρα το θυμηθηκατε Μαρία συνελθε

----------


## Myra

Ελις δε σε καταλαβαινω .. :/

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οπιος κανει το χαζο ειναι εξυπνος ενοεις.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ελις δε σε καταλαβαινω .. :/


 ειναι φιλοσοφος με διατυπωση αρπα κολα.

----------


## nadi

Myra μου, να μεινεις μονη σου οσο πιο γρηγορα γινεται.... αν υπαρχει αρρωστημενο οικογενειακο περιβαλλον, τρεξε μακρυα.... συγγενεις? Φιλη που μενει μονη της για αρχη? Μια καλη θεια? Αληθεια κοριτσαρα μου, εισαι 24 κι ακουγεσαι 54.... χωρις παρεξηγηση.... στα λεω εγω που ζω μονη μου απο τα 18.... μακρυα κι οσο θελεις πηδα που λεει κι η παροιμια..... Κι αν θελουν οι δικοι σου να ειναι διπλα σου, θα ειναι οπου κι αν πας.... η αποψη τους για οτι σου συμβαινει ποια ειναι???? Οσο για τον φιλο σου, σε στηριζει? Σε βοηθαει? Και κοιτα....η ομορφια ειναι υποκειμενικη..... εμενα για παραδειγμα δεν υπηρχε σχεση μου που να ηταν ο αλλος πιο ψηλος! Ελεος δηλ!!!!! Χαχαχαχα..... Και κανε οσο πιο πολυ σεξ μπορεις! Κι αν δεν σε εκφραζει ο δικός σου πηγαινε παρακατω....αν νοιωθεις οτι σε τραβαει πισω, πες του αντε γεια!!! Στα 24 μου καθε βραδυ εβγαινα και 8 δουλευα και παλι το ιδιο καθε μα καθε μερα! Κι ειδικα καλοκαιρι.....χιουχουυυυυυ!!! !!! Τα φιλια μου!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Myra μου, να μεινεις μονη σου οσο πιο γρηγορα γινεται.... αν υπαρχει αρρωστημενο οικογενειακο περιβαλλον, τρεξε μακρυα.... συγγενεις? Φιλη που μενει μονη της για αρχη? Μια καλη θεια? Αληθεια κοριτσαρα μου, εισαι 24 κι ακουγεσαι 54.... χωρις παρεξηγηση.... στα λεω εγω που ζω μονη μου απο τα 18.... μακρυα κι οσο θελεις πηδα που λεει κι η παροιμια..... Κι αν θελουν οι δικοι σου να ειναι διπλα σου, θα ειναι οπου κι αν πας.... η αποψη τους για οτι σου συμβαινει ποια ειναι???? Οσο για τον φιλο σου, σε στηριζει? Σε βοηθαει? Και κοιτα....η ομορφια ειναι υποκειμενικη..... εμενα για παραδειγμα δεν υπηρχε σχεση μου που να ηταν ο αλλος πιο ψηλος! Ελεος δηλ!!!!! Χαχαχαχα..... Και κανε οσο πιο πολυ σεξ μπορεις! Κι αν δεν σε εκφραζει ο δικός σου πηγαινε παρακατω....αν νοιωθεις οτι σε τραβαει πισω, πες του αντε γεια! *Σταρχιδισταν*!!!! Στα 24 μου καθε βραδυ εβγαινα και 8 δουλευα και παλι το ιδιο καθε μα καθε μερα! Κι ειδικα καλοκαιρι.....χιουχουυυυυυ!!! !!! Τα φιλια μου!


Ωραία έκφραση,χαχαχαχαχαχαχα.
Έχεις δουλειά τουλάχιστον?Γιατί από τα 18 και μόνη,αν δεν σπουδάζεις...

----------


## nadi

> Ωραία έκφραση,χαχαχαχαχαχαχα.
> Έχεις δουλειά τουλάχιστον?Γιατί από τα 18 και μόνη,αν δεν σπουδάζεις...


Ναι βρε συ.... στην Αθηνα σπούδαζα και εργαζομουν ταυτοχρονα και μετα το τελος της σχολης μου εκανα 2 δουλειες.... διαγνωστικα με καρκινο και μονο η βιοψιες μκυ εκαναν 1000αρικα....
Ειρωνεια για την εκφραση μου???? Απλα αν δεις τα μνμ μας φωρα πκυ αισθανομαι κι εγω λιγο καλυτερα της μιλαω πιο ανοικτα και απλα προσπαθω να της δειξω πως αν και μονο αν εμεις θελουμε το οτιδηποτε το μπορουμε!

----------


## Myra

Ωραια...ακουγομαι σαν 54 χρονων ε;...
Κι εγω παντα πιο ψηλη ειμαι .
Εννοειται πως με στηριζει στο επακρον  :Smile:  ..αυτο ακριβως που λες το χω σκεφτει κ εγω.ισωσ δεν ειμαστε ολοι για ολα.δε μου λειπει το ξενυχτι.θα το κανω αμα λαχει.θεμα επιλογων ειναι..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι βρε συ.... στην Αθηνα σπούδαζα και εργαζομουν ταυτοχρονα και μετα το τελος της σχολης μου εκανα 2 δουλειες.... διαγνωστικα με καρκινο και μονο η βιοψιες μκυ εκαναν 1000αρικα....


Κρίμα κορίτσι(για τον καρκίνο).Ταχεία ανάρρωση εύχομαι.
Ελπίζω να είσαι αυτές τις μέρες κάπως καλύτερα.




> Ωραια...ακουγομαι σαν 54 χρονων ε;...
> Κι εγω παντα πιο ψηλη ειμαι .
> Εννοειται πως με στηριζει στο επακρον  ..αυτο ακριβως που λες το χω σκεφτει κ εγω.ισωσ δεν ειμαστε ολοι για ολα.δε μου λειπει το ξενυχτι.θα το κανω αμα λαχει.θεμα επιλογων ειναι..


Πόσο πιο ψηλή? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Myra

Στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ειμαστε ισα τωρα με το αγορι μου.Αλλα γενικα υπαρχει ενα κομπλεξ.Αισθανομουν παντα οτι αυτο με κανει να φαινομαι σε ο,τι γκομενο ειχα, οτι ειμαι μεγαλυτερη σε ογκο

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ειμαστε ισα τωρα με το αγορι μου.Αλλα γενικα υπαρχει ενα κομπλεξ.Αισθανομουν παντα οτι αυτο με κανει να φαινομαι σε ο,τι γκομενο ειχα, οτι ειμαι μεγαλυτερη σε ογκο


Σε ύψος θες να πεις.

----------


## Myra

Ναι αλλα και σε ογκο.παρολο π ειμαι αδυνατη.αισθανομαι λες και ειμαι η τεκνατζου

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι αλλα και σε ογκο.παρολο π ειμαι αδυνατη.αισθανομαι λες και ειμαι η *τεκνατζου*


Χαχαχαχαχαχα,έχεις πλάκα όπως τα λες.
Πάντως με την κουβέντα από χθες,ελπίζω να βοηθάω,και όχι να σε κουράζω ή να σε φέρνω σε δύσκολη θέση.

----------


## nadi

Βρε....μην με παρεξηγεις...σου λεω πως εισαι πολυ πολυ πολυ μικρη.... ειναι ολα μπροστα σου....εχεις καταλαβει πως μιλαω.... θελει πρκσπαθεια να πας εστω κι ενα βημα παρακατω.... στα λεω απο την αποψη πως οτι μικρο κι αν κανεις εσενα θα βοηθησει.... εχθες τι σου ελεγα? Να βγαινεια πιο συχνα γιατι φαινεται πως σε αλλαζει? Εγώ μνμ διαβαζω αλλα νομιζω πως κατι καταλαβαινω....και το ειπες και μονη σου πως ηταν ωραια με την φιλη σου....Και χιουμορ για τον γιατρο καναμε..... 
WAM.... ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩΩ Αλλα με τον καρκινο ειναι χρονια η ιδια κολόνια.... απλα το παρακολουθω κι οποτε χρειαστω "κοβω"..... και μια μετασταση την εχω υπο ελεγχο! Αλλη δεν θα αντεξω! Γενικοτερα επειδη τις τελευταιες μερες πιεστηκα στην δουλεια, μου λειπουν ατομα διπλα μου.... μου λειπει μια αγγαλια.... μου λειπει αυτη που εξαιτιας της τρωω και αδυνατιζω....μου λειπει αυτη που ξαπλωσα διπλα της με μια χουφτα χαπια....αρρωστημενο μυαλο.... ερχεται η παραγγελια μου ομως....και συντομα θα κοιμηθω στην ηρεμια και στην γαληνη και δεν θα ποναω αλλο.... μμμμ...ετσι ακριβως το σκεφτομαι.... με ενα τηλεφωνημα σε αυτην να της πω τελευταια φορα ποσο πολυ την αγαπησα.... οπως εκανα κι κταν εφυγα με το αυτοκινητο της....να καταλαβει πραγματικα πως για μενα αυτη εγινε ο κοσμος μου ολος.... και το τελος μου μαζι! 
Αυτο θα ειναι ευτυχια πραγματικη! Κι ας μην την ζω....θα την ξερω!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Nadi,ελπίζω οι σκέψεις σου για αυτοκτονία να έφυγαν,ή να φύγουν στο μέλλον.
Μην καταστρέψεις έτσι άδικα τη ζωή σου.
Τουλάχιστον ευελπιστώ η κουβέντα εδώ μέσα να σε κάνει να ξεχνιέσαι λιγάκι.

----------


## nadi

> Nadi,ελπίζω οι σκέψεις σου για αυτοκτονία να έφυγαν,ή να φύγουν στο μέλλον.
> Μην καταστρέψεις έτσι άδικα τη ζωή σου.
> Τουλάχιστον ευελπιστώ η κουβέντα εδώ μέσα να σε κάνει να ξεχνιέσαι λιγάκι.


Ξεχνιεμαι....εκφραζομαι ελευθερα γι αυτο συγνωνη αν φανηκα καπως στο μνμ μκυ προς την Myra προηγουμενως.... δεν την παροτρινω να ξεσαλωσει...αλλα να μην δινει σημασια στα μικρα....γι αυτο την ρωτησα και για τον φιλο της και την οικογενεια της.... δεν ειμαι χαζο να λεω ασυναρτησιες ουτε θα προτρεψω καποιον να κανει την ζωη που εκανα εγω για να νιωσει καλυτερα....ουτε θα πω τα χειροτερα που ζουσα και που εκανα γιατι δεν ειναι ουτε για να λεγονται.... οι σκεψεις μου δεν φευγουν.... αυτο ακριβως σου ειπα εμεσα στο τελος του μνμ μου πριν.... δρομολογουνται οι εκκρεμοτητες μου , ερχεται κι η παραγγελια κι ολα θα μπουν στον δρομο τους.....

----------


## Myra

Nadi με τρομαζεις..τι παρηγγειλες;

----------


## nadi

> Nadi με τρομαζεις..τι παρηγγειλες;


Κοριτσακι μου!!!!! Τιποτα....μην αγχωνεσαι..... αν ηθελα ειχα εδω στο σπιτι 1002 πραγματακια.... απλα αυτο που παρηγγειλα δεν θα με ξυπνησει ποτε.... 
Αστα αυτα....εδω θα ειμαι κι αυριο και θα γελαμε! Μην αγχωνεσαι!
Εσυ πες μου.... αυριο Κυριακη.... να παρεις τον ισουψη φιλο σου να πατε για μπανιο!!!!!!!!

----------


## Myra

Χαχαχ δυστυχως δεν μπορω να κανω μπανιο αυτες τις μερες και εκεινος πηγε διακοπες στα Κυθηρα.
Δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτο που παρηγγειλες,εμεις με χαλβα τη βγαζουμε χαχαχαχα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Κοριτσακι μου!!!!! Τιποτα....μην αγχωνεσαι..... αν ηθελα ειχα εδω στο σπιτι 1002 πραγματακια.... απλα αυτο που παρηγγειλα δεν θα με ξυπνησει ποτε.... 
> Αστα αυτα....εδω θα ειμαι κι αυριο και θα γελαμε! Μην αγχωνεσαι!
> Εσυ πες μου.... αυριο Κυριακη.... να παρεις τον ισουψη φιλο σου να πατε για μπανιο!!!!!!!!


Ελπίζω να μην σκέφτηκες κάποια τρέλα!




> Χαχαχ δυστυχως δεν μπορω να κανω μπανιο αυτες τις μερες και εκεινος πηγε διακοπες στα Κυθηρα.
> Δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτο που παρηγγειλες,*εμεις με χαλβα τη βγαζουμε* χαχαχαχα


Γλυκατζού? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nadi

> Χαχαχ δυστυχως δεν μπορω να κανω μπανιο αυτες τις μερες και εκεινος πηγε διακοπες στα Κυθηρα.
> Δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτο που παρηγγειλες,εμεις με χαλβα τη βγαζουμε χαχαχαχα


Διακοπες μονος???? Ας μου πεις τουλαχιστον οικογενειακως...... χαχαχα! Τωρα που ειπες χαλβα....τον ειδα στο σουπερ προχθες και λαχταρουσα τοσο πολυ να παρω να φαω....αλλα ουτε καν.... τα βγαζω ολα.... οποτε λεω κριμα θα πανε χαμενα τα λεφτα! Χαχαχαχα..... απο 76 πηγα 64 και μεσα σε μια βδομαδα 61..... απο τα 17 δεν ειχα δει τοσο την ζυγαρια.... πανε κι οι πλατες που εχτισα τοσα χρονια!!!!! Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## nadi

[QUOTE=WhyAlwaysMe?;1007830]Ελπίζω να μην σκέφτηκες κάποια τρέλα!

2 εχω κανει με τρελη αποτυχια.... το χερι μου δεν εχει συνελθει ακομα απο το ατυχημα...εχω σημαδια παντου.... και η 2η με εχει κανει κι εχω μεινει μιση .... ογκο εχασα...οχι υψος!!!!! Χαχαχαχα...... η τριτη....θα δειξει..... εδω θα ειμαστε και θα τα ξαναλεμε αν δεν γινει.....μεχρι τοτε χιουμορ, στηριξη στην Myra γιατι ηταν θεμα της και μπηκα σφινα που δεν ηξερα πως να δημιουργησω θεμα συζητησης και μια χαρα!

----------


## Myra

Πηγε με συναδελφο και κολλητο του φιλο απο τη δουλεια λου μας εχει κανει την προταση 2 χρονια τωρα.Θα πηγαιναμε μαζι αλλα εγω επιασα δουλεια καλοκαιριατικα και αδεια φυσικα γιοκ. Δεν πειραζει. !Εργασια και χαρα!
Nadi,τι συμβαινει;Κανεις καποιου ειδους διαιτα;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

[QUOTE=nadi;1007836]


> Ελπίζω να μην σκέφτηκες κάποια τρέλα!
> 
> 2 εχω κανει με τρελη αποτυχια.... το χερι μου δεν εχει συνελθει ακομα απο το ατυχημα...εχω σημαδια παντου.... και η 2η με εχει κανει κι εχω μεινει μιση .... ογκο εχασα...οχι υψος!!!!! Χαχαχαχα...... η τριτη....θα δειξει..... εδω θα ειμαστε και θα τα ξαναλεμε αν δεν γινει.....μεχρι τοτε χιουμορ, στηριξη στην Myra γιατι ηταν θεμα της και μπηκα σφινα που δεν ηξερα πως να δημιουργησω θεμα συζητησης και μια χαρα!



Μην το κάνεις!
Στήριξη ναι,τόσο στην Myra όσο και σε εσένα όμως!

----------


## nadi

> Πηγε με συναδελφο και κολλητο του φιλο απο τη δουλεια λου μας εχει κανει την προταση 2 χρονια τωρα.Θα πηγαιναμε μαζι αλλα εγω επιασα δουλεια καλοκαιριατικα και αδεια φυσικα γιοκ. Δεν πειραζει. !Εργασια και χαρα!
> Nadi,τι συμβαινει;Κανεις καποιου ειδους διαιτα;


Τι διαιτα βρε κοριτσκι μου???? Την δευτερη φορα που προσπαθησα να πεθανω ηταν με χαπια.... 4 μερες εμετους, αιμα, αστα να πανε .. απο τοτε απλα δεν μπορώ να φαω..... 

Ενταξει δεν πειραζει..... σκ μπορειτε να κανετε πραγματακια αν δεν δουλευεις.....

----------


## nadi

[QUOTE=WhyAlwaysMe?;1007838]


> Μην το κάνεις!
> Στήριξη ναι,τόσο στην Myra όσο και σε εσένα όμως!


Καθε φορα που ακουω την φωνη της με σπρωχνει τοσο πιο πολυ στο κενο.... αν ακουγες το ποσο με μειωσε, το τι βρισιδι ακουσα που εφυγα απο το σπιτι της....να την ακουγες να μου λεει πως αν μαθει οτι πεθανα θα κανει γιορτη, πως και μπροστα της να πεθάνω θα ειναι η καλυτερη μερα της ζωης της κι αυτη θα γελαει..... τι να στηριξω και τι να υποστηριξω? Δεν....δεν....δεν.... απλα δεν παει αλλο..... με εκβιαζει με ολα....γιατι εκανα το λαθος και την εμπιστεύτηκα χωρις κανεναν ενδυασμο.... εχει δει τις αδυναμιες μου και το εκμεταλλευεται οσο πιο καλα μπορει..... εβλεπα τα ματια της και γελαγε η ψυχη μου....αυτο το στομα της ομως ειναι οτι χειροτερο υπαρχει.... δηλητηριο σκετο

----------


## Myra

Δε μου λες nadi.Αφου το θες το γελιο,γιατι προσπαθεις να το ξορκισεις;Γελας!Γραφεις και γελας!!Γιατι να αυθυποβαλεις τον εαυτο σου στο κακο;
Το γελιο ειναι ζωη ,η κουβεντα που κανουμε εδω ειναι ζωη .Μπορεις να το καταλαβεις;

----------


## Myra

Κανενα θεμα για το οτι μπηκες στο δικο μου θεμα!ελα χριστοσ και παναγια.ποια ειναι αυτη;Τι σου δινει;γιατι μιλατε ακομη;

----------


## nadi

> Δε μου λες nadi.Αφου το θες το γελιο,γιατι προσπαθεις να το ξορκισεις;Γελας!Γραφεις και γελας!!Γιατι να αυθυποβαλεις τον εαυτο σου στο κακο;
> Το γελιο ειναι ζωη ,η κουβεντα που κανουμε εδω ειναι ζωη .Μπορεις να το καταλαβεις;


Τα παντα τα κρυβω πισω απο ενα γελιο που κανενας δεν εχει καταφερει ποτε να ξεκλειδωσει..... μια ζωη ακριβώς αυτο κανω....ειμαι μεσα στο κακο απο τοτε που την εβαλα στην ζωη μου....και 2 μηνες τωρα στο χειροτερο κακο.... ξερεις τι ειναι να σου κοβεται η ανασα απο τον πονο? Ξερεις τι ειναι να ξυπνας απο τον φακο ενος πυροσβεστη και να λες ποιος ειναι αυτος κι αυτη να λεει μου κατεστρεψες το αυτοκινητο και θελω καινουργιο με 6000? ?? Να εχεις παρει χαπια και να μην μπορεις να περπατήσεις και να θες να κοιμηθεις και να σου λεει οχι μην κοιμασαι θελω να μιλησουμε? Κι εγω συνεχιζα να γελαω και να της λεω κοριτσακι μου αν με αγαπας ασε με ήσυχη και εγω θα στα δωσω ολα πισω!!! Κι αυτη οχι....ποτε..... εκβιασμος κι αγιος ο Θεος!!! Τι να κανω???? Να γελαω βρε γλυκια μου? Εξαιτιας της εκανα οτι εκανα και τις 2 φορες....δεν αντεχα να την ακουω αλλο..... και συνεχιζει...με παιρνει και με εκβιαζει...με πανικοβαλλει το ακουσμα της.... τρομαζω καθε φορα που χτυπαει το κινητο μου.... με εχει ξεσκισει ψυχολογικα.... 
Τεσπα.....
Ολα τα καταλαβαινω Myra μου...ολα.... βλεπω και τις δυο οψεις του νομισματος και βλεπω κι οταν στεκεται και ορθιο....γιατι το κανει κι αυτο οταν θελει..... θα συνεχισω να γελαω μεχρι τελευταια στιγμη.... αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρακι!!!!!!!! 
Εχουμε κι εναν Λυκο να ασχοληθούμε!!!!!! Χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

[QUOTE=nadi;1007842]


> Καθε φορα που ακουω την φωνη της με σπρωχνει τοσο πιο πολυ στο κενο.... αν ακουγες το ποσο με μειωσε, το τι βρισιδι ακουσα που εφυγα απο το σπιτι της....να την ακουγες να μου λεει πως αν μαθει οτι πεθανα θα κανει γιορτη, πως και μπροστα της να πεθάνω θα ειναι η καλυτερη μερα της ζωης της κι αυτη θα γελαει..... τι να στηριξω και τι να υποστηριξω? Δεν....δεν....δεν.... απλα δεν παει αλλο..... με εκβιαζει με ολα....γιατι εκανα το λαθος και την εμπιστεύτηκα χωρις κανεναν ενδυασμο.... εχει δει τις αδυναμιες μου και το εκμεταλλευεται οσο πιο καλα μπορει..... εβλεπα τα ματια της και γελαγε η ψυχη μου....αυτο το στομα της ομως ειναι οτι χειροτερο υπαρχει.... δηλητηριο σκετο


Από ότι διαπιστώνω σου φέρθηκε σκάρτα,πούστικα,πες το όπως θες.
Αλλά δεν είναι λόγος να τελειώσεις τη ζωή σου αυτη η γυναίκα.

----------


## nadi

[QUOTE=WhyAlwaysMe?;1007849]


> Από ότι διαπιστώνω σου φέρθηκε σκάρτα,πούστικα,πες το όπως θες.
> Αλλά δεν είναι λόγος να τελειώσεις τη ζωή σου αυτη η γυναίκα.


Δεν μου αρεσει να ανεφερω ποτε πραγματα που εχω κανει για εναν ανθρωπο....αλλα θα σου πω το εξης: εχω πιαστει κοροιδο και με εχουν εκμεταλλευτει 100αδες ατομα.... απο οικονομικης αποψης, συναισθηματικής αποψης, ηθικης αποψης..... οποτε καταλαβαινεις.... της έδωσα 1000€να ξεχρεωσει το αυτοκινητο που κατεστρεψα στην τραπεζα να παρει την κυριοτητα τηα...της νοικιαζα αυτοκινητο για να πηγαινει για δουλεια.... της εδωσα 2.500€ να παρει νεο αυτοκινητο.... την ψυχη μου στο διαολο 2 φορες για την παρτη της.... τι αλλο να δωσω? Δεν αντεχω αλλο.....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

[QUOTE=nadi;1007850]


> Δεν μου αρεσει να ανεφερω ποτε πραγματα που εχω κανει για εναν ανθρωπο....αλλα θα σου πω το εξης: εχω πιαστει κοροιδο και με εχουν εκμεταλλευτει 100αδες ατομα.... απο οικονομικης αποψης, συναισθηματικής αποψης, ηθικης αποψης..... οποτε καταλαβαινεις.... της έδωσα 1000€να ξεχρεωσει το αυτοκινητο που κατεστρεψα στην τραπεζα να παρει την κυριοτητα τηα...της νοικιαζα αυτοκινητο για να πηγαινει για δουλεια.... της εδωσα 2.500€ να παρει νεο αυτοκινητο.... την ψυχη μου στο διαολο 2 φορες για την παρτη της.... τι αλλο να δωσω? Δεν αντεχω αλλο.....


Μάλιστα,σίγουρα έχεις περάσει πολύ άσχημα.
Την δυνατότητα της ψυχοθεραπείας την έχεις σκεφτεί?

----------


## nadi

[QUOTE=WhyAlwaysMe?;1007851]


> Μάλιστα,σίγουρα έχεις περάσει πολύ άσχημα.
> Την δυνατότητα της ψυχοθεραπείας την έχεις σκεφτεί?


Ναι.... προσπαθησα να μιλησω και στο τηλ κεντρο βοηθειας για ατομα που θελουν να αυτοκτονησουν, κανενας.... οικονομικα πλεον δεν εχω την πολυτελεια να κανω κατι.... στο νοσοκομειο οταν νοσηλευομουν μου προτιναν ψυχιατρο και για το ατυχημα αλλα δεν ηρθε ποτε....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

[QUOTE=nadi;1007853]


> Ναι.... προσπαθησα να μιλησω και στο τηλ κεντρο βοηθειας για ατομα που θελουν να αυτοκτονησουν, κανενας.... οικονομικα πλεον δεν εχω την πολυτελεια να κανω κατι.... στο νοσοκομειο οταν νοσηλευομουν μου προτιναν ψυχιατρο και για το ατυχημα αλλα δεν ηρθε ποτε....


Μην χάνεις τις ελπίδες σου για ζωή και μην τα παρατάς σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## Yoco Choco

> να την ακουγες να μου λεει πως αν μαθει οτι πεθανα θα κανει γιορτη, πως και μπροστα της να πεθάνω θα ειναι η καλυτερη μερα της ζωης της κι αυτη θα γελαει.....


Nadi,βλέπω ότι έχεις ροπή προς τα διαπροσωπικά δράματα...Σε φτιάχνουν,σε ντοπάρουν,την βρίσκεις...Είσαι εθισμένη στην νευροχημική ντόπα που σου προσφέρουν...Καλά,δεν ξενέρωσες άσχημα μαζί της όταν σου είπε αυτά τα λόγια?...Εγώ θα είχα λυθεί στα γέλια και θα αισθανόμουν άσχημα με τον εαυτό μου που είχα ερωτευτεί ένα τέτοιο άτομο...Εντελώς ξεκαυλωτικό...Ούτε 5 χρονών χαχα!...Καταλαβαίνεις ότι έχεις αναπτύξει εμμονική και παρορμητική σχέση και δεν έχεις εσύ τον έλεγχο,έτσι?...Λυπάμαι αν θα σε απογοητεύσω,αλλά δεν είσαι καν κύριος αυτης της εμμονικότητας και της παρορμητικότητας...Δεν είναι δική σου επιλογή η συμπεριφορά σου...Είναι το προφίλ της νευροχημείας του οργανισμού σου που σε προδιαθέτει σε τέτοιες συμπεριφορές...Όπως είναι και το προφίλ της δικής μου νευροβιοχημείας να μην είμαι ''ανθρωποπαθής''...Να με αφήνουν αδιάφορο τα διαπροσωπικά δράματα...Να μου προκαλούν υπνηλία...Να μην μου κάνουν περισσότερη εντύπωση από δυο δέντρα που τα κουνάει ο αέρας και τα φέρνει σε επαφή ή απόσταση...Δεν το καθορίζουμε αυτό,αλλά μπορούμε να το ελέγξουμε και ίσως να το αλλάξουμε μεσω φαρμακευτικής αγωγής...
Συμβουλεύσου έναν ψυχίατρο,της Myra αν θες :Smile: ,δεν χρειάζονται πολλά χρήματα...Θα σου κάνει μια πρώτη εκτίμηση,ένα ψυχογράφημα στην πρώτη συνεδρία και μετά θα κάνεις τσεκ-απ 1-2 φορές τον μήνα...Θα δεις ότι αυτά που έχεις δραματοποιήσει τώρα θα σου φαίνονται σαχλά μετά από λίγο διάστημα...

----------


## Myra

Καλημερα yoco choco!!Χαχα ο ψυχιατρος μου εχει κανει θραυση!!!συμφωνω απολυτα.Καταρχασ nadi,μιλας για "μια ζωη" ενω στην ουσια αναφερεσαι στο διαστημα που την ξερεις.Δεν καταλαβα δηλαδη!Απο γεννησιμιου σου την ξερεις;ειχες ζωη και πιο πριν!!Επισης,γιατι της απαντας στα τηλ;Γιατι επιτρεπεις να γινεται αυτο;Ειναι ντεκαβλε η φαση.
Επισης.Μην αποθαρρυνεσαι απο 2 ψυχιατρους λου δεν συναντησες ποτε!Εγω,στην 1η ψυχιατρο που πηγα πληρωσα 50 ευρω και η τυπισσα για 45 λεπτα κοιτουσε το κενο.Κοιτουσε πισω απο εμενα.Ουτε καν εμενα στα ματια.Καποια στιγμη χασμουρηθηκε 2 φορεσ και μ ζητησε συγγνωμη.Μι αλλη στιγμη εκλεισε το ματι της και το μονο π μ ειπε ηταν "ειστε σε καλο δρομο".Δεν κρατησε ιστορικο,δεν εγραφε τπτ(γτ και καλα θα τησ εδινε το ιστορικο μου η προηγουμενη ψυχολογοσ που με παρεπεμψε σε αυτην).Πιπες!!!!Και πληρωσα και 50 ευρω και χωρισ αποδειξη για την κυρια!!!!
Αυτο ομως δε σημαινει οτι θα επρεπε να κλειστω σπιτι μου και να μην επιχειρηαω εκ νεου ερευνα!
Και βρηκα το γιατρο μου  :Smile:  Στον οποιο,οταν διηγηθηκα τη συναντηση με την ηλιθια ψυχιατρο π ειχε πιει το αμιλητο νερο ,μου ειπε "Αχ.Κι εγω αν δεν αρχιζα τους καφεδες δε θα γινομουν ψυχιατρος" χαχαχαχα

----------


## Myra

Διαβαζω το βιβλιο αυτοβοηθριας που μου δανεισε ο γιατρος..
Αρχικα ηρθα αντιμετωπη με την κατασταση μου..Ειναι αποτελεσμα χρονων..
Κατα δευτερον...μολις συνειδητοποιησα ποσο δυσκολο ειναι για τους αλλους αυτο το οποιο βιωνουμε..Εγω δεν ξερω ποσο θα αντεχα ή τι θα εκανα αν ειχα γνωστο με καταθλιπτικα επεισοδια σαν τα δικα μου..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Καλημέρα Myra και Nadi,πως είστε;

----------


## Myra

Γεια σου..Διαβαζω το βιβλιο..και συνειδητοποιω πραγματα που με πληγωνουν.. μαλλον δεν υπηρξα ποτε καλα αλλα βιωνα μια υποβοσκουσα καταθλιψη..κι ολα αυτα που εχω κανει ολα αυτα τα χρονια;οι διαπροσωπικες μου σχεσεις;η σχεση με το αγορι μου;ειναι πισω απο ενα πεπλο..ισωσ να μην ημουν η ιδια αν δεν ειχα καταθλιψη .αρα ισωσ να ηταν διαφορετικη η ζωη μ;

----------


## Myra

Δηλαδη ισωσ να μην εκανα τισ ιδιεσ επιλογεσ φιλων ή συντροφου ή δουλειας αν δεν ειχα καταθλιψη;;
.. αγχωνομαι

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Μπορείς να μου πεις ποιο βιβλίο είναι;

----------


## Myra

Φυσικα!επιτρεπεται στο φορουμ;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Φυσικα!επιτρεπεται στο φορουμ;


Νομίζω πως ναι,αλλα αν θες καλου κακου στείλε το σε μήνυμα ιδιωτικώς.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Thank you Myra.

----------


## Myra

Αρα..πωσ μπορω να ζησω με ο,τι εχω φτιαξει τοσο καιρο ,αλλα να διωξω την καταθλιψη;θα ειμαι η ιδια;θα ειναι τα θελω μου ιδια;φοβαμαι

----------


## Myra

Να εισαι καλα  :Smile: ..διαβασε το!...μεσα σε λιγες ωρες συνειδητοποιω οτι τοσα χρονια σκεφτομαι λαθοσ και με εχει πιασει κομπος στο στομαχι ..ποια ημουν τοσα χρονια...

----------


## nadi

> Nadi,βλέπω ότι έχεις ροπή προς τα διαπροσωπικά δράματα...Σε φτιάχνουν,σε ντοπάρουν,την βρίσκεις...Είσαι εθισμένη στην νευροχημική ντόπα που σου προσφέρουν...Καλά,δεν ξενέρωσες άσχημα μαζί της όταν σου είπε αυτά τα λόγια?...Εγώ θα είχα λυθεί στα γέλια και θα αισθανόμουν άσχημα με τον εαυτό μου που είχα ερωτευτεί ένα τέτοιο άτομο...Εντελώς ξεκαυλωτικό...Ούτε 5 χρονών χαχα!...Καταλαβαίνεις ότι έχεις αναπτύξει εμμονική και παρορμητική σχέση και δεν έχεις εσύ τον έλεγχο,έτσι?...Λυπάμαι αν θα σε απογοητεύσω,αλλά δεν είσαι καν κύριος αυτης της εμμονικότητας και της παρορμητικότητας...Δεν είναι δική σου επιλογή η συμπεριφορά σου...Είναι το προφίλ της νευροχημείας του οργανισμού σου που σε προδιαθέτει σε τέτοιες συμπεριφορές...Όπως είναι και το προφίλ της δικής μου νευροβιοχημείας να μην είμαι ''ανθρωποπαθής''...Να με αφήνουν αδιάφορο τα διαπροσωπικά δράματα...Να μου προκαλούν υπνηλία...Να μην μου κάνουν περισσότερη εντύπωση από δυο δέντρα που τα κουνάει ο αέρας και τα φέρνει σε επαφή ή απόσταση...Δεν το καθορίζουμε αυτό,αλλά μπορούμε να το ελέγξουμε και ίσως να το αλλάξουμε μεσω φαρμακευτικής αγωγής...
> Συμβουλεύσου έναν ψυχίατρο,της Myra αν θες,δεν χρειάζονται πολλά χρήματα...Θα σου κάνει μια πρώτη εκτίμηση,ένα ψυχογράφημα στην πρώτη συνεδρία και μετά θα κάνεις τσεκ-απ 1-2 φορές τον μήνα...Θα δεις ότι αυτά που έχεις δραματοποιήσει τώρα θα σου φαίνονται σαχλά μετά από λίγο διάστημα...


Μπορει να εχεις το απολυτο δικαιο....αλλα μου δημιουργει φοβο με ολα αυτα που λεει....κι η απο κοντα συμπεριφορα της ειναι χειροτερα απο τα λογια της.... με απειλει κ με εκβιαζει.... οπου λεω πως συμπεριφερεται μου λενε γιατι δεν της εδωσες ποτε ενα χαστουκι? Δεν ειμαι υπερ....μια φορα που με εφερε εκτος εαυτου πιυ αναποδογυρισε ενα τραπεζι για να μην της δωσω μια αναποδη να χασει το φως της (αυτη 1.55 40κιλα κι εγώ 1.70 74 κιλα τοτε) εδωσα μπουνια στο ψυγειο....χερι ψυγειο 1-0..... ειχε εναν τροπο να μου βγαζει οτι χειροτερο απο τον εαυτο μου...αισθηματα που δεν ηξερα πως ειχα..... μου έβγαζε βια....κι ολη αυτην την βια την εβγαλα στον εαυτο μου γιατι ποτε δεν μου αρεσε να ποναω τους αλλους..... Τα "δεν ξερω" μου ειναι πολλα......

----------


## nadi

> Καλημερα yoco choco!!Χαχα ο ψυχιατρος μου εχει κανει θραυση!!!συμφωνω απολυτα.Καταρχασ nadi,μιλας για "μια ζωη" ενω στην ουσια αναφερεσαι στο διαστημα που την ξερεις.Δεν καταλαβα δηλαδη!Απο γεννησιμιου σου την ξερεις;ειχες ζωη και πιο πριν!!Επισης,γιατι της απαντας στα τηλ;Γιατι επιτρεπεις να γινεται αυτο;Ειναι ντεκαβλε η φαση.
> Επισης.Μην αποθαρρυνεσαι απο 2 ψυχιατρους λου δεν συναντησες ποτε!Εγω,στην 1η ψυχιατρο που πηγα πληρωσα 50 ευρω και η τυπισσα για 45 λεπτα κοιτουσε το κενο.Κοιτουσε πισω απο εμενα.Ουτε καν εμενα στα ματια.Καποια στιγμη χασμουρηθηκε 2 φορεσ και μ ζητησε συγγνωμη.Μι αλλη στιγμη εκλεισε το ματι της και το μονο π μ ειπε ηταν "ειστε σε καλο δρομο".Δεν κρατησε ιστορικο,δεν εγραφε τπτ(γτ και καλα θα τησ εδινε το ιστορικο μου η προηγουμενη ψυχολογοσ που με παρεπεμψε σε αυτην).Πιπες!!!!Και πληρωσα και 50 ευρω και χωρισ αποδειξη για την κυρια!!!!
> Αυτο ομως δε σημαινει οτι θα επρεπε να κλειστω σπιτι μου και να μην επιχειρηαω εκ νεου ερευνα!
> Και βρηκα το γιατρο μου  Στον οποιο,οταν διηγηθηκα τη συναντηση με την ηλιθια ψυχιατρο π ειχε πιει το αμιλητο νερο ,μου ειπε "Αχ.Κι εγω αν δεν αρχιζα τους καφεδες δε θα γινομουν ψυχιατρος" χαχαχαχα


Myra μου καλησπερα..... εχετε δικαιο για οσα μου λετε.... οταν καθισα και την εμπιστευτηκα και της ειπα καθε πτυχη της ζωης μου....πραγματακια που δεν λεγονται νομιζω εδω.... απο τοτε λοιπον αρχισε κι ο εκβιασμος.... να χωρισω να παω να μείνω μαζι της να μην βγαινω ουτε με το ατομο που ειχα σχεση μεχρι που χωρισα να μην μιλαω με τον αλλον τον φιλο μου που με βοηθαει ακομα στο νομικο μου θεμα που αντιμετωπιζω να μην λρω στους δικους μου διαφορα που προφανως δεν ηθελε αυτη να ακουει.... κι οταν χωρισα και πηγα σπιτι της γιατι δεν ειχα ξαφνικα που να παω και βρεθηκα με 3 βαλιτσες στον δρομο το ιδιο κιολας βραδυ αρχισε να μου λεει πως τωρα θα ειμαστε μαζι και θα κανουμε οικογενεια και ειμαστε οικογενεια και το σπιτι μου ειναι και δικο σου και δωσε πονο γενικα...... αρα???? Πως να μην αντέξω οοοολο αυτο....οσο δυνατη κι αν ημουν παντα.....

----------


## elis

Ναντι η κορη μου ειναι σαν κι εσενα κανει για δεκα αντρεσ εγω κανω για δυο εχουμε καλα γονιδια μαλλον φοβερο κοριτσι κι απο δουλεια δε χαμπαριαζει δουλευει σκληρα εκει διοχετευει ολη την ενεργεια και τη δυναμη κι εγω στα νιατα μου επαιζα μπαλλα ημουν φοιτητησ κ δουλευα

----------


## Myra

> Myra μου καλησπερα..... εχετε δικαιο για οσα μου λετε.... οταν καθισα και την εμπιστευτηκα και της ειπα καθε πτυχη της ζωης μου....πραγματακια που δεν λεγονται νομιζω εδω.... απο τοτε λοιπον αρχισε κι ο εκβιασμος.... να χωρισω να παω να μείνω μαζι της να μην βγαινω ουτε με το ατομο που ειχα σχεση μεχρι που χωρισα να μην μιλαω με τον αλλον τον φιλο μου που με βοηθαει ακομα στο νομικο μου θεμα που αντιμετωπιζω να μην λρω στους δικους μου διαφορα που προφανως δεν ηθελε αυτη να ακουει.... κι οταν χωρισα και πηγα σπιτι της γιατι δεν ειχα ξαφνικα που να παω και βρεθηκα με 3 βαλιτσες στον δρομο το ιδιο κιολας βραδυ αρχισε να μου λεει πως τωρα θα ειμαστε μαζι και θα κανουμε οικογενεια και ειμαστε οικογενεια και το σπιτι μου ειναι και δικο σου και δωσε πονο γενικα...... αρα???? Πως να μην αντέξω οοοολο αυτο....οσο δυνατη κι αν ημουν παντα.....



Nadi το πρωτο βημα ειναι να εχεις την προθεση να βγεις απο τη φαση αυτη!

----------


## nadi

Ξεφτιλισμενο μυαλο.....καταλαβαινεις???? Απο την μια χαιρομαι την ηρεμια μου το σπιτακι μου την δουλεια μου....απο την αλλη ενα τηλεφωνημα της τα χαλαει ολα.... το τελευταιο που ακουσα ειναι οτι πρεπει να της στειλω λεφτα γιατι ειναι πολυεξοδη κι οτι ειναι δικη μου υποχρεωση μιας και της εχω κανει το μεγαλυτερο κακο στην ζωη της..... ακους? Ακουω να λες......

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μηπως αυτη που ελεγες οτι σε εκβιαζε ειχε καποιο ψυχολογικο προβλημα? αυτο μπορει να ισχυει που λες οτι η γλωσσα που μιλα δεν ειναι πολυ κομψη ισως ετσι εκφραζεται.

----------


## Myra

> Ξεφτιλισμενο μυαλο.....καταλαβαινεις???? Απο την μια χαιρομαι την ηρεμια μου το σπιτακι μου την δουλεια μου....απο την αλλη ενα τηλεφωνημα της τα χαλαει ολα.... το τελευταιο που ακουσα ειναι οτι πρεπει να της στειλω λεφτα γιατι ειναι πολυεξοδη κι οτι ειναι δικη μου υποχρεωση μιας και της εχω κανει το μεγαλυτερο κακο στην ζωη της..... ακους? Ακουω να λες......


Πεσ μασ λιγα πραγματα για εκεινη.ισωσ εχει δικιο ο αλεξανδρος

----------


## Myra

Τι κανει στη ζωη της;επαγγελμα;ηλικια;ζωη;πε ρα απο τηλ. τη βλεπεις κι απο κοντα αυτες τις μερες;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο που λες μπορει να ισχυει οτι θελει λεφτα συνεχως απλα τα λεφτα ειναι για να τα δινεις γιατι δε θα ζησουμε 200 ζωες για να τα κανουμε συλογη αλλα ειναι υπερβολικα σπαταλη και λιγο φαρμακογλωση καποιες φορες.

----------


## Myra

Τι κανει στη ζωη της;επαγγελμα;ηλικια;ζωη;πε ρα απο τηλ. τη βλεπεις κι απο κοντα αυτες τις μερες;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Myra μου καλησπερα..... εχετε δικαιο για οσα μου λετε.... οταν καθισα και την εμπιστευτηκα και της ειπα καθε πτυχη της ζωης μου....πραγματακια που δεν λεγονται νομιζω εδω.... απο τοτε λοιπον αρχισε κι ο εκβιασμος.... να χωρισω να παω να μείνω μαζι της να μην βγαινω ουτε με το ατομο που ειχα σχεση μεχρι που χωρισα να μην μιλαω με τον αλλον τον φιλο μου που με βοηθαει ακομα στο νομικο μου θεμα που αντιμετωπιζω να μην λρω στους δικους μου διαφορα που προφανως δεν ηθελε αυτη να ακουει.... κι οταν χωρισα και πηγα σπιτι της γιατι δεν ειχα ξαφνικα που να παω και βρεθηκα με 3 βαλιτσες στον δρομο το ιδιο κιολας βραδυ αρχισε να μου λεει πως τωρα θα ειμαστε μαζι και θα κανουμε οικογενεια και ειμαστε οικογενεια και το σπιτι μου ειναι και δικο σου και δωσε πονο γενικα...... αρα???? Πως να μην αντέξω οοοολο αυτο....οσο δυνατη κι αν ημουν παντα.....


Πως είσαι σήμερα κορίτσι?

----------


## nadi

> Τι κανει στη ζωη της;επαγγελμα;ηλικια;ζωη;πε ρα απο τηλ. τη βλεπεις κι απο κοντα αυτες τις μερες;


Ειναι στην ιδια εταιρεια με εμενα... πλεον πηγε σε αλλο καταστημα κ δεν την βλεπω.... ειναι 29.... 
Αυτο που ειχα διακρινει σε αυτη ειναι πως ειναι υπερβολικα κτητικη, επινε μονιμως οταν την γνωρισα για μια αποτυχημενη σχεση που δηθεν ειχε... απο εναν ανεκλπηρωτο ερωτα που ενιωθε για μια αλλη...και γενικα επεφτε με τα μουτρα σε οποια γνωριζε.... αυτο που ελεγε συχνα ηταν οτι μαζι μου ενιωθε ασφαλεια σιγουρια κι οτι τα βραδυα κοιμοταν πλεον ηρεμη.... τωρα παλι πινει γιατι οσο καιρο ειχαμε κατι το ειχε κοψει....κι οταν με επερνε τηλ κι ειχε πιει ηταν κτι χειροτερο! Το στομα της βοθρος, φωνη επιθεση θα παρω τηλ και θα τα πω ολα...κλπ κλπ.... 
Αλο την μια μην ξανα εμφανιστεις μπροστα μου και δεν θελω να υπαρχεις πουθενα και να πεθανεις κι εχεις πεθανει για μενα και στο επομενο δευτερολεπτο με επερνε κι ελεγε σε αγαπαω! Με εχει αρρωστησει....

----------


## nadi

> Πως είσαι σήμερα κορίτσι?


Οχι στα καλυτερα μου..... εσυ?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οχι στα καλυτερα μου..... εσυ?


Πήγα για τρέξιμο,έκανα το τρίπτυχο έλξεις-κάμεις-βυθίσεις,και τώρα σπίτι βλέποντας το Hobbit.
Γιατί?

----------


## nadi

> Πήγα για τρέξιμο,έκανα το τρίπτυχο έλξεις-κάμεις-βυθίσεις,και τώρα σπίτι βλέποντας το Hobbit.
> Γιατί?


Χαχα!!!! Ρωτησα! Κακο? 
Ή γιατι δεν ειμαι στα καλυτερα μου???? 
Ξυπνησα παρα πολυ αργα το μεσημερι.... ελεγα να παω για μπανιο αλλα το μονο που καταφερα ηταν να ψιλοφαω σκετα μακαρονακια και να μεινω ξαπλωμενη ολο το απογευμα στο κρεβατι κοιταζοντας φωτογραφιες μου.... ηθελα να τις σβησω ολες.... κοιταζα τα ματια μου πως ελαμπαν .... συγκρινα τα κιλα μου με τα κοκκαλα του τωρα.... κοιταζα τα προσωπα που ηταν τοτε διπλα μου και τα συγκρινα με τα ατομα του τωρα....κανενας.... οποτε καταλαβαινεις...... διαβαζα και το μνμ οτι η παραγγελια μου ειναι στο καταστημα της κουριερ να το παραλαβω αυριο 8 με 5.... ολα μαζι!!!! 
Αυριο δουλευω 6 το πρωι....οποτε προλαβαινω να δωσω τα τελευταια μου χαμογελα στον κοσμο!!!! Αυτα σκεφτομαι σημερα.....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Χαχα!!!! Ρωτησα! Κακο? 
> Ή γιατι δεν ειμαι στα καλυτερα μου???? 
> Ξυπνησα παρα πολυ αργα το μεσημερι.... ελεγα να παω για μπανιο αλλα το μονο που καταφερα ηταν να ψιλοφαω σκετα μακαρονακια και να μεινω ξαπλωμενη ολο το απογευμα στο κρεβατι κοιταζοντας φωτογραφιες μου.... ηθελα να τις σβησω ολες.... κοιταζα τα ματια μου πως ελαμπαν .... συγκρινα τα κιλα μου με τα κοκκαλα του τωρα.... κοιταζα τα προσωπα που ηταν τοτε διπλα μου και τα συγκρινα με τα ατομα του τωρα....κανενας.... οποτε καταλαβαινεις...... διαβαζα και το μνμ οτι η παραγγελια μου ειναι στο καταστημα της κουριερ να το παραλαβω αυριο 8 με 5.... ολα μαζι!!!! 
> Αυριο δουλευω 6 το πρωι....οποτε προλαβαινω να δωσω τα τελευταια μου χαμογελα στον κοσμο!!!! Αυτα σκεφτομαι σημερα.....


Καθόλου κακό που ρώτησες.
Ρώτησα γιατί είσαι χάλια?

----------


## nadi

> Καθόλου κακό που ρώτησες.
> Ρώτησα γιατί είσαι χάλια?


Χαχαχαχαχα!!!!!! Συνεννοηθήκαμε νομιζω.....χαχαχαχα! 
Για ολα αυτα που σου ανεφερα λοιπον.....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Χαχαχαχαχα!!!!!! Συνεννοηθήκαμε νομιζω.....χαχαχαχα! 
> Για ολα αυτα που σου ανεφερα λοιπον.....


Τα διάβασα.
Μην κάνεις τίποτα τρελό.

----------


## nadi

> Τα διάβασα.
> Μην κάνεις τίποτα τρελό.


Ξερεις σε ποσους θα λειψω??????? Σε κανεναν!!!!! Περα απο τους δικους μου.... ακομα κι αυτος που ειχα 7χρονια σχεση, οσο κι αν τον πληγωσα οτι κι αν εγινε...εμαθε για το ατυχημα κι ουτε ενα περαστικα.... δεν ελαβα ουτε ενα μνμ ανθρωπινα βρε συ.... μου χει στοιχησει πολυ.... οτι εχω κανει μου σκαει στο κεφαλι σαν βεγγαλικο.... και ξερω πως εχω ολο το αδικο.... επαιξα και εχασα σε ολα.....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ξερεις σε ποσους θα λειψω??????? Σε κανεναν!!!!! Περα απο τους δικους μου.... ακομα κι αυτος που ειχα 7χρονια σχεση, οσο κι αν τον πληγωσα οτι κι αν εγινε...εμαθε για το ατυχημα κι ουτε ενα περαστικα.... δεν ελαβα ουτε ενα μνμ ανθρωπινα βρε συ.... μου χει στοιχησει πολυ.... οτι εχω κανει μου σκαει στο κεφαλι σαν βεγγαλικο.... και ξερω πως εχω ολο το αδικο.... επαιξα και εχασα σε ολα.....


Δεν θες δηλαδή να ξαναπροσπαθήσεις να φτιάξεις την ζωή σου?
Σβήσε το παρελθόν,κοίτα μπροστά και μην κάνεις καμιά βλακεία.

----------


## nadi

> Δεν θες δηλαδή να ξαναπροσπαθήσεις να φτιάξεις την ζωή σου?
> Σβήσε το παρελθόν,κοίτα μπροστά και μην κάνεις καμιά βλακεία.


Νομιζω πως δεν εχω αλλα ψυχικα αποθεματα.... αληθεια.... για ολα φταιω εγω.... αναλωθηκα σε ψεματα ... κοροιδευα ολους οσους ηταν διπλα μου και πανω απο ολους εμενα! Ειμαι τοσο αδεια πια που κι εγω τα χανω.... δεν ημουν ετσι ποτε! Εχω κανει τα 1000 μυρια κι ολα τα ισωπεδωνα μεσα μου για να παω παρακατω.... εχω εξαντληθει πια.... δεν μου δινω αλλα περιθωρια! Γιατι δεν εχω αντοχες να διορθωσω τιποτα...κι ολα θα γινονται χειροτερα.... αφεθηκα σε ενα ατομο που μου εκανε την ζωη κολαση.... και γι αυτο εγω φταιω γιατι εδωσα οοοοοολλλλλοοοοο το δικαιωμα.... δικαιωμα για το παρελθον μου το παρον το μελλον.... και καθε κουβεντα μου την χρησιμοποιησε εναντιον μου.... την νυχτα του ατυχηματος της ελεγα πως αυτη εφταιγε για ολα και να φυγει απο κοντα μου κι αυτη μου ελεγε εγω σ αγαπαω και θα γινεις καλα και θα γυρισουμε σπιτι μας! Ποτε δεν ηταν σπιτι μου...ποτε δεν με εκανε να αισθανθω ωραια που ημουν εκει...και ουτε τωρα αισθανομαι ωραια οσο κι αν νιωθω αυτο εδω το σπιτι που μενω τωρα μονη μου Σπιτι μου! 
Για τους μονους που στεναχωριεμαι ειναι οι δικοι μου...αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν ξερουν οσα τραβαω τωρα κι απλα θα στεναχωρηθουν που θα χασουν το ΧΑΖΟΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΤΟΥΣ....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Νομιζω πως δεν εχω αλλα ψυχικα αποθεματα.... αληθεια.... για ολα φταιω εγω.... αναλωθηκα σε ψεματα ... κοροιδευα ολους οσους ηταν διπλα μου και πανω απο ολους εμενα! Ειμαι τοσο αδεια πια που κι εγω τα χανω.... δεν ημουν ετσι ποτε! Εχω κανει τα 1000 μυρια κι ολα τα ισωπεδωνα μεσα μου για να παω παρακατω.... εχω εξαντληθει πια.... δεν μου δινω αλλα περιθωρια! Γιατι δεν εχω αντοχες να διορθωσω τιποτα...κι ολα θα γινονται χειροτερα.... αφεθηκα σε ενα ατομο που μου εκανε την ζωη κολαση.... και γι αυτο εγω φταιω γιατι εδωσα οοοοοολλλλλοοοοο το δικαιωμα.... δικαιωμα για το παρελθον μου το παρον το μελλον.... και καθε κουβεντα μου την χρησιμοποιησε εναντιον μου.... την νυχτα του ατυχηματος της ελεγα πως αυτη εφταιγε για ολα και να φυγει απο κοντα μου κι αυτη μου ελεγε εγω σ αγαπαω και θα γινεις καλα και θα γυρισουμε σπιτι μας! Ποτε δεν ηταν σπιτι μου...ποτε δεν με εκανε να αισθανθω ωραια που ημουν εκει...και ουτε τωρα αισθανομαι ωραια οσο κι αν νιωθω αυτο εδω το σπιτι που μενω τωρα μονη μου Σπιτι μου! 
> Για τους μονους που στεναχωριεμαι ειναι οι δικοι μου...αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν ξερουν οσα τραβαω τωρα κι απλα θα στεναχωρηθουν που θα χασουν το ΧΑΖΟΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΤΟΥΣ....


Έχεις κι άλλα ψυχικά αποθέματα.
Απλά let the past go.

----------


## Myra

Nadi το να λες οτι τιποτα δε θα γινει καλα ειναι το λαθος του να προλεγεις το μελλον συμφωνα με τη γνωστικη θεραπεια.Μην κανεις κατι που σιγουρα δε θα επελεγες αν ησουν εξω απο αυτο και εβλεπες τον εαυτο σου απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια .Μπορεις να αρχισεις τωρα απο την αρχη!

----------


## Myra

Εγω σημερα νιωθω οτι χορευω ενα τανγκό με τον εαυτο μου και κανω το κλασικο τετραγωνο.ενα βημα μπρος .ενα δεξια ,ενα αριστερα ,και παλι πισω...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εγω σημερα νιωθω οτι χορευω ενα τανγκό με τον εαυτο μου και κανω το κλασικο τετραγωνο.ενα βημα μπρος .ενα δεξια ,ενα αριστερα ,και παλι πισω...


Τι εννοείς?

----------


## Myra

Εννοω οτι υπηρχαν μερες μεσα σε αυτες τις 2 εβδομαδες,κατα τις οποιες ενιωθα δραστης και ηταν ωραιο αυτο!Σημερα νιωθω παρατηρητης.Παλι εξω απο τα πραγματα και να παρατηρω τον εαυτο μου και τις συλλογιστικες του πορειες.Σημερα με το διαβασμα του βιβλιου αυτοβοηθειας ανακαλυψα το επιπεδο της καταθλιψης μου.Ανακαλυψα οτι εχω χτισει εναν χαρακτηρα τοσα χρονια,βασισμενο στην απαισιοδοξια και την αρνηση.Μπορει η λεξη "απαισιοδοξια" να ακουγεται τοσο αστεια ή να φανταζει τοσο αναστρεψιμη ,αλλα μολις διαβαζα τις σελιδες και συμπληρωσα ενα ερωτηματολογιο,ανακαλυψα οτι αυτη η απαισιοδοξια και η υποτιμηση της ζωης μου ειναι για μενα τοσο λογικη που εχει γινει πλεον..μοτο ζωης!Δηλαδη,το πώς σκεφτομαι τοσα χρονια,που σημερα ανακαλυψα ποσο νοσηρη ειναι η σκεψη μου τοσα χρονια,για μενα ηταν ντε φακτο.Το να μπω σε μια αλλη οπτικη τησ ζωης μου φαινεται οχι δυσκολη..αλλα σιγουρα μια τεραστια αλλαγη.Σημερα καταλαβα οτι υπαρχουν κι αλλοι φακοι επαφης,περα απο τους φακους μυωπιας που φοραω.Οι φακοι της θελησης,της χαρας,της ψυχικης υγειας.Τοσα χρονια ζω απο σκεψεις τοσο περιεργες..Και οι σκεψεις μας κανουν να αισθανοναστε αυτα που αισθανοναστε..αρα η δυσκολια ειναι στην αλλαγη της σκεψης και της αντιληψης της πραγματικοτητας.
Νιωθω σαν ενα εκκρεμες σημερα.Βηματα μπροστα και βηματα πισω..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Εγω σημερα νιωθω οτι χορευω ενα τανγκό με τον εαυτο μου και κανω το κλασικο τετραγωνο.ενα βημα μπρος .ενα δεξια ,ενα αριστερα ,και παλι πισω...


ναι αυτο κανεις ακριβως μια μπρος μια πισω σα να παιζεις με τον εαυτο σου

----------


## Myra

Και τι μπορω να κανω...ειμαι ανυπομονη..να γινω καλα.να γινω οπωσ πριν.αλλα πριν ημουν καλα ή απλα καλυτερα;μαλλον οχι καλα..
Πώς μπορω να σταματησω να παιζω μαζι μου ;
Οταν γυρναω τα βραδια απο τη φιλη μου που βλεπω συχνα αυτο το διαστημα,περπαταω στο δρομο και σκεφτομαι..οτι θα ηταν καλυτερα να γυρνουσα με ποδηλατο.θρλω να παρω ενα ποδηλατο.Ισως το κανω με τον επομενο μισθο.Δε θελω τπτ τρελο.Ενα ποδηλατακι.Αλλα φοβαμαι το ποδηλατο στην πολη.Βασικα θεωρω οτι δεν μπορω να το χειριστω γτ δεν εχω δυναμη στα χερια και ολο λεω οτι θα πεσω.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εννοω οτι υπηρχαν μερες μεσα σε αυτες τις 2 εβδομαδες,κατα τις οποιες ενιωθα δραστης και ηταν ωραιο αυτο!Σημερα νιωθω παρατηρητης.Παλι εξω απο τα πραγματα και να παρατηρω τον εαυτο μου και τις συλλογιστικες του πορειες.Σημερα με το διαβασμα του βιβλιου αυτοβοηθειας ανακαλυψα το επιπεδο της καταθλιψης μου.Ανακαλυψα οτι εχω χτισει εναν χαρακτηρα τοσα χρονια,βασισμενο στην απαισιοδοξια και την αρνηση.Μπορει η λεξη "απαισιοδοξια" να ακουγεται τοσο αστεια ή να φανταζει τοσο αναστρεψιμη ,αλλα μολις διαβαζα τις σελιδες και συμπληρωσα ενα ερωτηματολογιο,ανακαλυψα οτι αυτη η απαισιοδοξια και η υποτιμηση της ζωης μου ειναι για μενα τοσο λογικη που εχει γινει πλεον..μοτο ζωης!Δηλαδη,το πώς σκεφτομαι τοσα χρονια,που σημερα ανακαλυψα ποσο νοσηρη ειναι η σκεψη μου τοσα χρονια,για μενα ηταν ντε φακτο.Το να μπω σε μια αλλη οπτικη τησ ζωης μου φαινεται οχι δυσκολη..αλλα σιγουρα μια τεραστια αλλαγη.Σημερα καταλαβα οτι υπαρχουν κι αλλοι φακοι επαφης,περα απο τους φακους μυωπιας που φοραω.Οι φακοι της θελησης,της χαρας,της ψυχικης υγειας.Τοσα χρονια ζω απο σκεψεις τοσο περιεργες..Και οι σκεψεις μας κανουν να αισθανοναστε αυτα που αισθανοναστε..αρα η δυσκολια ειναι στην αλλαγη της σκεψης και της αντιληψης της πραγματικοτητας.
> Νιωθω σαν ενα εκκρεμες σημερα.Βηματα μπροστα και βηματα πισω..


Προφανώς και είναι τεράστια αλλαγή,δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει όλη αυτή η κατάσταση από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη.
Σκέψου ότι είσαι συνηθισμένη σε εναν τρόπο ζωής με συγκεκριμένες αντιλήψεις και ότι αποφάσισες να αλλάξεις.Κάτι που απαιτεί κόπο,τρόπο και θέληση.
Επίσης κράτα στο μυαλό σου πως η απόφαση σου για ψυχοθεραπεία είναι ένα βήμα μπροστά.Αλλά χρειάζεται πολύς καιρός,να το έχεις υπόψιν.
Πολύ ωραία η μεταφορική σου έκφραση με τους φακούς.





> Και τι μπορω να κανω...ειμαι ανυπομονη..να γινω καλα.να γινω οπωσ πριν.αλλα πριν ημουν καλα ή απλα καλυτερα;μαλλον οχι καλα..
> Πώς μπορω να σταματησω να παιζω μαζι μου ;
> Οταν γυρναω τα βραδια απο τη φιλη μου που βλεπω συχνα αυτο το διαστημα,περπαταω στο δρομο και σκεφτομαι..οτι θα ηταν καλυτερα να γυρνουσα με ποδηλατο.θρλω να παρω ενα ποδηλατο.Ισως το κανω με τον επομενο μισθο.Δε θελω τπτ τρελο.Ενα ποδηλατακι.Αλλα φοβαμαι το ποδηλατο στην πολη.Βασικα θεωρω οτι δεν μπορω να το χειριστω γτ δεν εχω δυναμη στα χερια και ολο λεω οτι θα πεσω.


Να έχεις υπομονή και θετική σκέψη.
Και το περπάτημα καλό είναι.Σκέφτεσαι κιόλας....

----------


## Myra

Δε θελω αλλο να σκεφτομαι.Πονεσε το κεφαλι μου.
Παντως..να σας αποκαλυψω ενα μυστικο..χαιτομαι που δουλευω στην Ερμου ...Βλεπω κοσμο και ηλιο..Οταν εκανα μπειμπι σιτινγκ δεν εβλεπα τιποτα απο τα 2...
Βεβαια απο την αλλη,η ερμου ειναι ο καπιταλισμος ο ιδιος και δουλεμποριο για τους εργαζομενους.
Ομως το πρωι θα καθισω στο παγκακι μου με τη συναδελφο και θα κανουμε τσιγαρο πριν τη δουλεια και θα ειναι ωραια

----------


## Myra

Επισης..νιωθω ενοχες γιατι κανεις δικος μου σχεδον δεν ξερει οτι γραφω εδω μεσα..ή οτι μπορει να εχω μοιραστει καποια εμπειρια απο μηνυματα..ουτε το αγορι μου ξερει.νιωθω ενοχες γι αυτο

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Επισης..νιωθω ενοχες γιατι κανεις δικος μου σχεδον δεν ξερει οτι γραφω εδω μεσα..ή οτι μπορει να εχω μοιραστει καποια εμπειρια απο μηνυματα..ουτε το αγορι μου ξερει.νιωθω ενοχες γι αυτο


Ε και?
Να σου πω καλύτερα που δεν το ξέρει κανείς.

----------


## Myra

Δεν τις μπορω τις ενοχες ..μου καινε τα σωθικα..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν τις μπορω τις ενοχες ..μου καινε τα σωθικα..


Πίστεψε με,επειδή δυστυχώς υπάρχει στενομυαλιά στις μέρες μας,μπορεί να γινόσουν χειρότερα.

----------


## Myra

Φοβαμαι μηπως ειναι σα να εχω μια διπλη ζωη.
Ομωσ μου εκανε καλο που γραφτηκα εδω.ετσι νιωθω

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

νομιζω οτι λες οτι εχεις καταθλιψη επεδη καταπιεζεσαι συνεχεια σαν αυτο που λες θελω να σταματησω να παιζω μαζι μου

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε νομιζω οτ φταιει αυτο που λες φταιει οτι βρισκεσαι σε μια κοντρα με αντιπαλο τον εαυτο σου.

----------


## Nikselfie

Κ.Ποιος δεν βρίσκεται όταν παλεύει με τη κατάθλιψη...

Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Myra

> Κ.Ποιος δεν βρίσκεται όταν παλεύει με τη κατάθλιψη...
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Σωστα..ετσι ειναι..

----------


## Nikselfie

Πόσο καιρό παίρνεις αγωγή; @Myra

Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Myra

Εχω κλεισει 17 μερες.

----------


## Nikselfie

> Εχω κλεισει 17 μερες.


Είσαι σε καλό δρόμο πάντως από αυτά που λες!σε κάνα μήνα θα είσαι καλύτερα λογικά.

Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Myra

Μακαρι!καλημερα!
Περιμενω καλημερα απο τη nadi!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μακαρι!καλημερα!
> Περιμενω καλημερα απο τη nadi!


Kαλημέρα,πως είσαι?

----------


## nadi

> Μακαρι!καλημερα!
> Περιμενω καλημερα απο τη nadi!


Καλημερα!!!!!!!! Ή καλυτερα; Χαιρεται!!!!! 
Κοριτσάκι μου οτι γυρισα αο δουλεια...πολυ κουραση σημερα.... λεω να κοιμηθω κανενα 2ωρο.... 
Διαβασα τα μνμ που σταλθηκαν και χαιρομαι πολυ που καταλαβαινεις οτι υπαρχει βελτιωση.... μην αναλωνεσαι σε ερωτημα αν θα εισαι ποτε όπως ησουν πριν ή οι επιλογες σου αν ειναι πραγματικα δικες σου ή της καταθλιψης.... οποια επιλογη κι αν εχεις κανει να την υποστηριξης... κι ότι δεν σου αρεσει στο εχω ξαναπει το αλλαζεις! Πότε δεν θα ειμαστε ιδιοι.... τα χρονια που περασανε περασανε, εμπειριες και συνθηκες που προκυπτουν μας αλλαζουν καθε μερα....

----------


## Myra

Καλως την!!!!!

----------


## Myra

Πως ειμαστε σημερα;;
Εγω εχω σπαστο κ ξαναπαω στις 5 για δουλεια...νιωθω ζαλη σημερα ..νιωθω επισης οτι απομακρυνομαι απο τα πραγματα..θελω να πληρωθω να κανω αλλαγες πανω μου..αυτα..

----------


## Myra

Θελω να ξαναενωθω με το παρελθον...εδω και τωρα..

----------


## Myra

> Καλημερα!!!!!!!! Ή καλυτερα; Χαιρεται!!!!! 
> Κοριτσάκι μου οτι γυρισα αο δουλεια...πολυ κουραση σημερα.... λεω να κοιμηθω κανενα 2ωρο.... 
> Διαβασα τα μνμ που σταλθηκαν και χαιρομαι πολυ που καταλαβαινεις οτι υπαρχει βελτιωση.... μην αναλωνεσαι σε ερωτημα αν θα εισαι ποτε όπως ησουν πριν ή οι επιλογες σου αν ειναι πραγματικα δικες σου ή της καταθλιψης.... οποια επιλογη κι αν εχεις κανει να την υποστηριξης... κι ότι δεν σου αρεσει στο εχω ξαναπει το αλλαζεις! Πότε δεν θα ειμαστε ιδιοι.... τα χρονια που περασανε περασανε, εμπειριες και συνθηκες που προκυπτουν μας αλλαζουν καθε μερα....


Μ αρεσουν τα θαυμαστικα σου!!!!

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/307gtzaWzLs

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Θελω να ξαναενωθω με το παρελθον...εδω και τωρα..


Να ξαναγίνεις όπως ήσουν δηλαδη?

----------


## Myra

Αυθορμητη...1 λεξη χιλιες εννοιες..και χιλιες αληθειες..ο καταθλιπτικος ανθρωπος σκεφτεται ατελειωτα καταστροφολογωντας...δε θελω αλλο να ειμαι ετσι.

Επισησ σημερα εχω ενα στομαχι κομπο και δυσπνοια.αγχοσ.και με ποναει αποτομα.επισησ,στο λινκ με τη διαταραχη στρεσσ κλπ εγραψα για τη σηνερινη μου ημερα..αυριο εκλεισα να κανω εξετασεις αιματος..

----------


## Yoco Choco

Aυθόρμητη ε?...Όπως όταν είσαι στα όνειρά σου...Που απλά λειτουργείς...χωρίς δεύτερες σκέψεις...χωρίς υπεραναλύσεις...που είσαι σε Auto-Mode και όλα γίνονται αβίαστα,απλά και φυσικά...ακόμα και τα άσχημα....Αυτό δεν λιμπίζεσαι?
Αυτό που είμαστε στο όνειρο είναι ο εαυτός μας...Αυτό που είμαστε στον ξύπνιο μας είμαστε το εγώ μας...Ενα εγώ φορτωμένο απ'την συνείδηση της συνέχειας του εαυτού του...Κουβαλάμε αυτό που έχουμε κτίσει απ'τις προηγούμενες φορές που ήμασταν ξύπνιοι...Στο όνειρο υπάρχει μόνο παρόν...Γι'αυτό και όλα είναι πιο εύκολα...
Αχ!..Και τι δεν θά'δινα να ξεφορτωθώ αυτό το βάρος και να ξαποστάσω λιγάκι.

----------


## Myra

Τι ομορφο αυρο που εγραψες...ετσι...

----------


## Myra

Και κατι γεγονοτα σαν αυτα που βιωνει χωρα τωρα ερχονται να σε ταρακουνησουν λιγο...

----------


## nadi

Καλημερα!!! Πως εισαι κοριτσακι μου????

----------


## Myra

Ειμαι συγκλονισμενη απο το τι συνεβη με τις πυρκαγιες.
Ρεπο σημερα αραγμα
Εχω αρχισει και τρωω παρα πολυ.
Εσυ;;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Καλημέρα ή μάλλον καλησπέρα και στις 2 σας κορίτσια.
Πως είστε;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ειμαι συγκλονισμενη απο το τι συνεβη με τις πυρκαγιες.
> Ρεπο σημερα αραγμα
> Εχω αρχισει και τρωω παρα πολυ.
> Εσυ;;


Διάβαζα για τα όσα έχουν συμβεί από χθες.
Και το παπαδαριό για το εν λόγω θέμα λέει τα δικά του...

----------


## Myra

Δηλαδη;δεν ειδα τι λεει το παπαδαριο..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δηλαδη;δεν ειδα τι λεει το παπαδαριο..


Μ@λ@κίες λέει.

----------


## Myra

Μολις διαβασα την αναρτηση του..ντροπη του..ξεφτιλισμενοσ
Σημερα ολη μερα βλεπω ειδησεισ.Δεν εχω κρεξη να κανω τιποτα αλλο.Α και τρωω..
Ομως αισθανομαι οτι υπαρχει ενας κριτης και με βλεπει να ειμαι αδρανης και λεει "γιατι;τι σου συμβαινει;"
Τωρα διαβαζω το βιβλιο αυτοβοηθειας.Στο κεφαλαιο που ειμαι τωρα μιλαει για την αδρανεια και την αρνηση της βουλησης στο πλαισιο της καταθλιψης..Προβληματιζομα ι που δεν εχω ορεξη.Ξερετε..καμια φορα λες.".θελω να γινω οπως πριν.Τι μ συμβαινει;Γιστι εχω πεσει εγω ετσι?" 
Κι αε ξερεις γιατι..

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/MaQ3OdXTUqQ

----------


## nadi

> Ειμαι συγκλονισμενη απο το τι συνεβη με τις πυρκαγιες.
> Ρεπο σημερα αραγμα
> Εχω αρχισει και τρωω παρα πολυ.
> Εσυ;;


Φαε οοσο θες!!!!! Κανενας δε σε κρινει!!!!! Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Φαε οοσο θες!!!!! Κανενας δε σε κρινει!!!!! Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα


Γειά σου nadi,πως είσαι σήμερα?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ε οι γυναικες ας φανε και λιγο εμεις ετσι και αλλιως ειμστε ισιοι οποτε δεν εχει και πολυ διαφορα

----------


## nadi

> Καλημέρα ή μάλλον καλησπέρα και στις 2 σας κορίτσια.
> Πως είστε;


Καλησπερα!!!!! Πριν λιγο σχολασα..... ολη η μερα μου ηταν αψογη μεχρι λιγο πριν που δεχτηκα ενα τηλεφωνημα και μου .......σε ολη την ψυχολογια..... εδειχνα σε 2 συναδελφους το αρθρο ενος τοπικου site με φωτογραφιες απο το ατυχημα κι αυτη απο μια που δουλευε μαζι μου σημερα εμαθε τα παντα μεχρι κι αν πηγα τουαλετα και με πηρε να μου πει οτι την επομενη φορα που θα μαθει κατι που αφορα αυτη (το αυτοκινητο δικο της του ατυχηματος) να αρχισω να την φοβαμαι κι οτι γιατι δεν τους ειπες οτι το εκανες επιτηδες? Και την επομενη φορα να το κανεις να πετυχει για να χαρω κι εγω λιγο και κατι τετοια παλι..... και να φανταστεις η παραγγελια μου ειναι εδω και δεν πηγα να την παρω.... με την ξε@@@@@@@!!!!! Νιωθω την καρδια μου σαν να πεταχτηκε εξω απο το σωμα μου..... ποσο βρωμικη μπορει να ειναι λου μου δημιουργει ολο αυτο το αισθημα?? Γιατι δεν ξεκολαει να παει κι αυτή παρακατω να παω κι εγω????? Γιατξ καθε φορα μου κανει αυτη την επιθυμια να "φυγω" πιο εντονη?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Καλησπερα!!!!! Πριν λιγο σχολασα..... ολη η μερα μου ηταν αψογη μεχρι λιγο πριν που δεχτηκα ενα τηλεφωνημα και μου .......σε ολη την ψυχολογια..... εδειχνα σε 2 συναδελφους το αρθρο ενος τοπικου site με φωτογραφιες απο το ατυχημα κι αυτη απο μια που δουλευε μαζι μου σημερα εμαθε τα παντα μεχρι κι αν πηγα τουαλετα και με πηρε να μου πει οτι την επομενη φορα που θα μαθει κατι που αφορα αυτη (το αυτοκινητο δικο της του ατυχηματος) να αρχισω να την φοβαμαι κι οτι γιατι δεν τους ειπες οτι το εκανες επιτηδες? Και την επομενη φορα να το κανεις να πετυχει για να χαρω κι εγω λιγο και κατι τετοια παλι..... και να φανταστεις η παραγγελια μου ειναι εδω και δεν πηγα να την παρω.... με την ξε@@@@@@@!!!!! Νιωθω την καρδια μου σαν να πεταχτηκε εξω απο το σωμα μου..... ποσο βρωμικη μπορει να ειναι λου μου δημιουργει ολο αυτο το αισθημα?? Γιατι δεν ξεκολαει να παει κι αυτή παρακατω να παω κι εγω????? Γιατξ καθε φορα μου κανει αυτη την επιθυμια να "φυγω" πιο εντονη?


Χμμμ...
Χάλασε στο τελος δηλαδή η μέρα σου.
Καλά,μην της δίνεις σημασία.Κομπλεξική είναι.

----------


## nadi

> Χμμμ...
> Χάλασε στο τελος δηλαδή η μέρα σου.
> Καλά,μην της δίνεις σημασία.Κομπλεξική είναι.


Ειναι κακια! Βγαζει ολη την κακια της σε εμενα και με παιζει κανονικα! Ξερω πως αν παθω κατι δεν θα το αντεξει....αληθεια σου λεω....ειναι γατζωμενη πανω μου.... αλλιως δεν θα ασχολιοταν.... αυτο πιστευω.... και βλεπει πως εχω σταθει δυνατη και ανταποκρίνομαι στα παντα απο τα λεφτα κλπ κλπ και συνεχιζει να παιζει μαζι μου.... με ξεσκιζει με καθε της κουβεντα.... εκβιαζει πως αν ξαναπω το οτιδηποτε που την αφορα θα στειλει παντου καθε μας συνομιλια.... τοσο ξε.... ρα ειναι! Κι ολοι ρουφιανοι!!!!! Η αλλη πρώην της μπορει και νυν αμεσως χαρτι και καλαμαρι..... τα παντα ρε φιλε! Αρα τι??? Φοβουνται κατι απο μενα και ασχολιουνται ετσι ολοι τους? Πηρε τηλ τον διευθυντη μας σημερα να την γυρισουν σε αυτο το καταστημα παλι και της ειπε πως δεν γινεται κι αν επιμεινεις πολυ θα αναγκαστω να σε διωξω απο την εταιρια.... αθελα μου το ακουσα γιατι αυτος μιλουσε κοντα μου κι ακουσα το ονομα της....και εγω στεναχωρηθηκα.....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ειναι κακια! Βγαζει ολη την κακια της σε εμενα και με παιζει κανονικα! Ξερω πως αν παθω κατι δεν θα το αντεξει....αληθεια σου λεω....ειναι γατζωμενη πανω μου.... αλλιως δεν θα ασχολιοταν.... αυτο πιστευω.... και βλεπει πως εχω σταθει δυνατη και ανταποκρίνομαι στα παντα απο τα λεφτα κλπ κλπ και συνεχιζει να παιζει μαζι μου.... με ξεσκιζει με καθε της κουβεντα.... εκβιαζει πως αν ξαναπω το οτιδηποτε που την αφορα θα στειλει παντου καθε μας συνομιλια.... τοσο ξε.... ρα ειναι! Κι ολοι ρουφιανοι!!!!! Η αλλη πρώην της μπορει και νυν αμεσως χαρτι και καλαμαρι..... τα παντα ρε φιλε! Αρα τι??? Φοβουνται κατι απο μενα και ασχολιουνται ετσι ολοι τους? Πηρε τηλ τον διευθυντη μας σημερα να την γυρισουν σε αυτο το καταστημα παλι και της ειπε πως δεν γινεται κι αν επιμεινεις πολυ θα αναγκαστω να σε διωξω απο την εταιρια.... αθελα μου το ακουσα γιατι αυτος μιλουσε κοντα μου κι ακουσα το ονομα της....και εγω στεναχωρηθηκα.....


Είναι τοξικός άνθρωπος,οπότε μακριά από αυτήν.
Γατζωμένη λεγοντας ότι κολλάει πανω σου και εξαρτάται από σένα?

----------


## nadi

> Είναι τοξικός άνθρωπος,οπότε μακριά από αυτήν.
> Γατζωμένη λεγοντας ότι κολλάει πανω σου και εξαρτάται από σένα?


Βρε συ....πριν 4 μερες νομιζω, με πηρε να μου πει πως δεν εχει λεφτα κι οτι αν χρειαστει να της στειλω εγω γιατι ειναι και πολυεξοδη γιατι κι εγω ειμαι υποχρεωμενη..... χμμμμ..... δεν ξερω.... και συναισθηματικα φαίνεται να ειναι γατζωμενη.... ενιωθε ασφαλεια μαζι μου σε ολα.... και ξαφνικα παπαλα!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Βρε συ....πριν 4 μερες νομιζω, με πηρε να μου πει πως δεν εχει λεφτα κι οτι αν χρειαστει να της στειλω εγω γιατι ειναι και πολυεξοδη γιατι κι εγω ειμαι υποχρεωμενη..... χμμμμ..... δεν ξερω.... και συναισθηματικα φαίνεται να ειναι γατζωμενη.... ενιωθε ασφαλεια μαζι μου σε ολα.... και ξαφνικα παπαλα!


Για αυτό σου λέω,stay away.
Εσυ να κοιτάς πως θα φτιάξεις τη ζωή σου κι ενα καλύτερο αύριο για εσένα. :Smile: 
Και μπορείς να το κάνεις!

----------


## nadi

Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν με παιρνει με ηρεμια μια φορα ανθρωπινα να μιλησουμε... παντα εκβιαστικα με υφος πως ειναι ο μαγκας της υποθεσης με φωνη.... και ξερει οτι την φοβαμαι.... και ξερει οτι και τις 2 φορες εξαιτιας της εκανα οτι εκανα.... δηλ τι ηθελε να μου πει οτι και γιατι δεν τους ειπες οτι το εκανες επιτηδες? Ηθελε να πω στις συναδελφους οτι το προκαλεσα επιτηδες για την παρτη της??? Θα ενιωθε καλα???? Και μου λεει οτι εγω σε ολους λεω οτι επιτηδες το εκανες! Αυτη λεει αραγε οτι το εκανα εξαιτιας της? Νιωθει υπερηφανη??? Δεν ξερω..... κοντος ψαλμος αληλουια νομιζω! Ααααααα και η ατακα οτι αν ξανααναφερθεις σε οτιδηποτε που εχει να κανει με εμενα θα ερθω να σε αρπαξω απο τον λαιμο και θα πας απο τα χερια μου..... με εναν μαγικο τροπο θα ηθελα να δω να μαθαινει οτι πεθανα!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν με παιρνει με ηρεμια μια φορα ανθρωπινα να μιλησουμε... παντα εκβιαστικα με υφος πως ειναι ο μαγκας της υποθεσης με φωνη.... και ξερει οτι την φοβαμαι.... και ξερει οτι και τις 2 φορες εξαιτιας της εκανα οτι εκανα.... δηλ τι ηθελε να μου πει οτι και γιατι δεν τους ειπες οτι το εκανες επιτηδες? Ηθελε να πω στις συναδελφους οτι το προκαλεσα επιτηδες για την παρτη της??? Θα ενιωθε καλα???? Και μου λεει οτι εγω σε ολους λεω οτι επιτηδες το εκανες! Αυτη λεει αραγε οτι το εκανα εξαιτιας της? Νιωθει υπερηφανη??? Δεν ξερω..... κοντος ψαλμος αληλουια νομιζω! Ααααααα και η ατακα οτι αν ξανααναφερθεις σε οτιδηποτε που εχει να κανει με εμενα θα ερθω να σε αρπαξω απο τον λαιμο και θα πας απο τα χερια μου..... με εναν μαγικο τροπο θα ηθελα να δω να μαθαινει οτι πεθανα!


Κακιασμένη είναι.Και μόνο ο τρόπος που σου μίλησε δείχνει κομπλεξικό όν.
Να αναφερθείς σε κάποιον ανώτερο σου για την συμπεριφορά της,αλλά και στην περίπτωση εκβιασμού.
Και αν το κανει και εκτός δουλειάς,πήγαινε στην αστυνομία.

----------


## andreas86

> Φαε οοσο θες!!!!! Κανενας δε σε κρινει!!!!! Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα


Δεν σε κρίνω που θέλεις να φας, η καρδιά είναι δικιά σου. Εγώ φεύγω απ'τα όνειρα σου και καλή τύχη όπου κι αν πας!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## nadi

> Κακιασμένη είναι.Και μόνο ο τρόπος που σου μίλησε δείχνει κομπλεξικό όν.
> Να αναφερθείς σε κάποιον ανώτερο σου για την συμπεριφορά της,αλλά και στην περίπτωση εκβιασμού.
> Και αν το κανει και εκτός δουλειάς,πήγαινε στην αστυνομία.


Κοιτα...μου ελεγε να παραιτηθω απο την δουλεια και με εκανε να μιλησω με το boss...και αυτος ξερει πανω κατω τι εχει γινει και του λεω μηπως να φυγω απο την δουλεια γιατι ετσι κι ετσι με την αλλη... και μου ειπε πως την επομενη φορα πιυ σου πει το οτιδηποτε θα της μιλησω εγω και το πολυ πολυ ας χασει αυτη την δουλεια της...αλλα εγώ δεν θελω κατι τετοιο... κι ουτε να φτασω στην αστυνομια! Εφτασα μια φορα που με τραβουσε μεσα στον δρομο και φοβηθηκα να γυρισω σπιτι μαζι της....με εκβιαζει συνεχεια με το θεμα του αλλου προσωπου που υπαρχει στην ζωη μου (αυτος που με βοηθαει με το νομικο μου θεμα, αυτος που με στηριζει σε ολο το θεμα μετα το ατυχημα, με το σπιτι κλπκλπ ο οποιος και για μενα αλλα και για αυτην ειναι ενας επικινδυνος ανθρωπος που ξερει και ξερω και ξερουμε ολοι πως οποιος με πειράξει θα παθει κακο... ειναι υπερ προστατευτικός μαζι μου και εγω του κρυβω οτι με παιρνει τηλ ξερει ολο το κακο που μου εχει κανει...και με εκβιαζει και με αυτον!!!!) Κι αυτο φοβαμαι πιο πολυ απο ολα! Βασιατηκα πανω του για να με βγαλει απο αυτο το τελμα αλλα κι αυτος εχει παιξει ρολο σε ολους μου τους φοβους.... τοσο ιδιοι ωρες ωρες.... ο ενας κατηγορει τον αλλον για τα ιδια πραγματα και οι δυο λενε οτι προσπαθουν να με βοηθησουν καξ να με προατατεψουν...προσπαθωντα  να με σπρωξει ο ενας σε αντιπαραθεση με τον αλλον.... ααχχχχχχχχ......ποσο σκατα αφησα να γινουν ολα???? Εγω φταιω για ολα! Ηθελα να προστατεψω αυτην απο αυτον γιατι δεν την γουσταρε που μου δημιουργουσε προβλημα και τωρα φοβαμαι για ολα!

----------


## nadi

> Δεν σε κρίνω που θέλεις να φας, η καρδιά είναι δικιά σου. Εγώ φεύγω απ'τα όνειρα σου και καλή τύχη όπου κι αν πας!
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!!!!! Ωραιος στιχος αλλα νομιζω ειναι αντιγραφη!!!!! Χαχαχαχαχα!!!!! Ας την να φαει βρε συ! Ελα να παιρνει λιγο τα πανω της! Και Myra αν ξυχοπλακωνεσαι με τις ειδησεις, μην τις βλεπεις βρε ματια μου!!!!! Βαλε ραδιο!

----------


## andreas86

> Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!!!!! Ωραιος στιχος αλλα νομιζω ειναι αντιγραφη!!!!! Χαχαχαχαχα!!!!! Ας την να φαει βρε συ! Ελα να παιρνει λιγο τα πανω της! Και Myra αν ξυχοπλακωνεσαι με τις ειδησεις, μην τις βλεπεις βρε ματια μου!!!!! Βαλε ραδιο!


Με έπιασε τρέλα, τώρα και γράφω επιτυχίες!!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Κοιτα...μου ελεγε να παραιτηθω απο την δουλεια και με εκανε να μιλησω με το boss...και αυτος ξερει πανω κατω τι εχει γινει και του λεω μηπως να φυγω απο την δουλεια γιατι ετσι κι ετσι με την αλλη... και μου ειπε πως την επομενη φορα πιυ σου πει το οτιδηποτε θα της μιλησω εγω και το πολυ πολυ ας χασει αυτη την δουλεια της...αλλα εγώ δεν θελω κατι τετοιο... κι ουτε να φτασω στην αστυνομια! Εφτασα μια φορα που με τραβουσε μεσα στον δρομο και φοβηθηκα να γυρισω σπιτι μαζι της....με εκβιαζει συνεχεια με το θεμα του αλλου προσωπου που υπαρχει στην ζωη μου (αυτος που με βοηθαει με το νομικο μου θεμα, αυτος που με στηριζει σε ολο το θεμα μετα το ατυχημα, με το σπιτι κλπκλπ ο οποιος και για μενα αλλα και για αυτην ειναι ενας επικινδυνος ανθρωπος που ξερει και ξερω και ξερουμε ολοι πως οποιος με πειράξει θα παθει κακο... ειναι υπερ προστατευτικός μαζι μου και εγω του κρυβω οτι με παιρνει τηλ ξερει ολο το κακο που μου εχει κανει...και με εκβιαζει και με αυτον!!!!) Κι αυτο φοβαμαι πιο πολυ απο ολα! Βασιατηκα πανω του για να με βγαλει απο αυτο το τελμα αλλα κι αυτος εχει παιξει ρολο σε ολους μου τους φοβους.... τοσο ιδιοι ωρες ωρες.... ο ενας κατηγορει τον αλλον για τα ιδια πραγματα και οι δυο λενε οτι προσπαθουν να με βοηθησουν καξ να με προατατεψουν...προσπαθωντα  να με σπρωξει ο ενας σε αντιπαραθεση με τον αλλον.... ααχχχχχχχχ......ποσο σκατα αφησα να γινουν ολα???? Εγω φταιω για ολα! Ηθελα να προστατεψω αυτην απο αυτον γιατι δεν την γουσταρε που μου δημιουργουσε προβλημα και τωρα φοβαμαι για ολα!


Είσαι σε αδιέξοδο δηλαδή....

----------


## nadi

> Με έπιασε τρέλα, τώρα και γράφω επιτυχίες!!
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Αλλαξε λιγο στιχο για να μην σε κυνηγήσουν απο τις δισκογραφικες και οι συνθετες των τραγουδιων και βρεις κανεναν μπελα!!! Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα !!!! Δωσε πονο με τα τραγουδια σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αλλαξε λιγο στιχο για να μην σε κυνηγήσουν απο τις δισκογραφικες και οι συνθετες των τραγουδιων και βρεις κανεναν μπελα!!! Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα !!!! Δωσε πονο με τα τραγουδια σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Νιώθεις καθόλου καλύτερα με την κουβέντα?

----------


## nadi

> Είσαι σε αδιέξοδο δηλαδή....


Ειμαι μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα.... αυτον μπορω να τον διαχειριστω οταν τον κραταω σε μια ηρεμια.... αλλα δεν μπορω σε καμια περιπτωση να του πω 1ον οτι της εδωσα λεφτα για το αυτοκινητο και οτι δεχομαι ολη αυτην την ψυχολογικη πιεση αυτον τον καιρο γιατι υποτιθεται πως αυτος μου εξασφαλισε εναν χωρο να ειμαι ανετη και ηρεμη , με συγχωρεσαι που του εκρυψα ολη την αληθεια απο την αρχη, απλα μου ζητησε να μην την ξαναδω και να μην δεχτω καμια ενοχληση απο αυτην γιατι δεν θα υπαρχει επιστροφη μετα.... οποτε καταλαβαινεις ποσο σκατα μα σκατα τα εχω κανει.... δεν εχω δικαιολογια..... αδιεξοδος νομιζω ειναι πολυ απλη η λεξη.....

----------


## nadi

> Νιώθεις καθόλου καλύτερα με την κουβέντα?


Απο την μια ναι αλλα απο την αλλη μου σκανε ολα στο κεφαλι και νιωθω πιεση....ασφυξια...θελω να τελειωνω μια ωρα αρχυτερα !

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Απο την μια ναι αλλα απο την αλλη μου σκανε ολα στο κεφαλι και νιωθω πιεση....ασφυξια...θελω να τελειωνω μια ωρα αρχυτερα !


Μην σκέφτεσαι αρνητικά!!!!

----------


## andreas86

> Αλλαξε λιγο στιχο για να μην σε κυνηγήσουν απο τις δισκογραφικες και οι συνθετες των τραγουδιων και βρεις κανεναν μπελα!!! Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα !!!! Δωσε πονο με τα τραγουδια σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Εάν είναι νηστικοί θα με κυνηγήσουν!! Πάμε μαέστρο!! Κάθε μέρα όλη μέρα είμαι στο ψυγείο, είπα να το κλείσω μα επιμένω. Έφαγα όλο το ζαμπόν γιατί πιστεύω, θα έχει προσφορές ο Σκλαβενίτης όταν κατέβω!!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## nadi

Αυριο ερχεται η αδελφη του κι αυτος βγαινει με 24ωρη.... αν δει τι ζημιες εχει κανει σε κατι χειροποιητα αντικειμενα που του κατεστρεψε αυτη, φοβαμαι μην την παρει κανενα τηλ και του πει αυτη για μενα..... δεν επρεπε να το ειχα καθυστερησει....επρεπε να παω στην.κουριερ σημερα! Αληθεια.... μετανιωνω πολυ!

----------


## Myra

Nadi!!!
Παιδια!!
Γαμω το κουταλι μου τι ειναι αυτη η παραγγελια πια;Να σ στριλω εγω ενα παπουτσι απο τη δουλεια με τακουνι 12 ποντους να ...ψηλωσεις λιγο;;;!!!
Εχω 2 αποριεσ π πιστευω οτι θα μας βοηθησουν να σε βοηθησουμε.
1.Ο ανθρωποσ π σε βοηθαει νονικα,σε ποια υποθεση σε βοηθαει;Σου παρεχει σπιτι;Νιωθεις υποχρεωμενη σε αυτον;Σε συνδεουν κι αλλες σχεσεις μαζι τ;
2.Γιατι εχεις ακομα επαφες μαζι της;απ ο,τι βκεπω,καθε μερα να γραφεις,αυτη ειναι κολλημενη πανω σ κι εσυ ξενερωμενη.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Nadi!!!
> Παιδια!!
> Γαμω το κουταλι μου τι ειναι αυτη η παραγγελια πια;Να σ στριλω εγω ενα παπουτσι απο τη δουλεια με τακουνι 12 ποντους να ...ψηλωσεις λιγο;;;!!!
> Εχω 2 αποριεσ π πιστευω οτι θα μας βοηθησουν να σε βοηθησουμε.
> 1.Ο ανθρωποσ π σε βοηθαει νονικα,σε ποια υποθεση σε βοηθαει;Σου παρεχει σπιτι;Νιωθεις υποχρεωμενη σε αυτον;Σε συνδεουν κι αλλες σχεσεις μαζι τ;
> 2.Γιατι εχεις ακομα επαφες μαζι της;απ ο,τι βκεπω,καθε μερα να γραφεις,αυτη ειναι κολλημενη πανω σ κι εσυ ξενερωμενη.


Ηey girl,what's up?

----------


## Myra

Καλα..ολη μερα βλεπω ειδησεισ..λεσ και δεν μπορω να ξεκολλησω..αν δεν ειμαι σπιτι να τισ δω ,ειμαι κολλημενη στο κινητο...παντα πιστευα οτι η γενια μου-ειμαι 24- θα ζησει κατι τραγικο.Κατι που θα μεινει στα χρονικα...
2 εβδομαδες πριν ειχα παει για μπανιο σε αυτα τα μερη.Μονη μου .με κτελ.χωρισ καρτα,χωρισ μπαταρια.χωρισ ιδεα ή χαρτη τησ περιοχησ.στην ιδια παραλια..
Για 1η φορα..λεσ και καποιοσ μου ειπε "πηγαινε να δεισ το μεροσ για 1η και τελευταια φορα"...ο δρομοσ με το ξενοδοχειο και ολα τα μαγαζια ,π οδηγει στην παραλια εμοιαζε παραδεισοσ οταν βρεθηκα εκει-χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι δεν αναγνωριζα χιλιαδες αυθαιρετα!!
Ωστοσο..εκεινη τη μερα ειχα βρεθει σε ενα αγνωστο τελειωσ μεροσ.χωρισ ιδεα και χωρισ μεσο επικοινωνιας..Ανατριχιασα οταν ειδα το μεροσ ,τον ιδιο δρομο καμενο..
Επισης,μία εκ των αγνοουμενων ,την εξυπηρετησα στη δουλεια πολυ προσφατα ..Θυμαμαι ακομα το χαμογελο τησ..εχω συγκλονιστει κ ολη αυτη η τραγωδια με εχει καθηλωσει τοσο πολυ που δεν μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο ,οταν ειμαι μονη μου,περα απο το να βλεπω ειδησεισ ,δημοσιευσεισ ξανα κ ξανα...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Καλα..ολη μερα βλεπω ειδησεισ..λεσ και δεν μπορω να ξεκολλησω..αν δεν ειμαι σπιτι να τισ δω ,ειμαι κολλημενη στο κινητο...παντα πιστευα οτι η γενια μου-ειμαι 24- θα ζησει κατι τραγικο.Κατι που θα μεινει στα χρονικα...
> 2 εβδομαδες πριν ειχα παει για μπανιο σε αυτα τα μερη.Μονη μου .με κτελ.χωρισ καρτα,χωρισ μπαταρια.χωρισ ιδεα ή χαρτη τησ περιοχησ.στην ιδια παραλια..
> Για 1η φορα..λεσ και καποιοσ μου ειπε "πηγαινε να δεισ το μεροσ για 1η και τελευταια φορα"...ο δρομοσ με το ξενοδοχειο και ολα τα μαγαζια ,π οδηγει στην παραλια εμοιαζε παραδεισοσ οταν βρεθηκα εκει-χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι δεν αναγνωριζα χιλιαδες αυθαιρετα!!
> Ωστοσο..εκεινη τη μερα ειχα βρεθει σε ενα αγνωστο τελειωσ μεροσ.χωρισ ιδεα και χωρισ μεσο επικοινωνιας..Ανατριχιασα οταν ειδα το μεροσ ,τον ιδιο δρομο καμενο..
> Επισης,μία εκ των αγνοουμενων ,την εξυπηρετησα στη δουλεια πολυ προσφατα ..Θυμαμαι ακομα το χαμογελο τησ..εχω συγκλονιστει κ ολη αυτη η τραγωδια με εχει καθηλωσει τοσο πολυ που δεν μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο ,οταν ειμαι μονη μου,περα απο το να βλεπω ειδησεισ ,δημοσιευσεισ ξανα κ ξανα...


Kαι ποιόν δεν έχει συγκλονίσει όλο αυτό το πράγμα...

----------


## Myra

Καλημερα.
Εχω νευρα στη δουλεια
Γαμω τα αφεντικα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Καλημερα.
> Εχω νευρα στη δουλεια
> Γαμω τα αφεντικα


Γιατί,τι έγινε?

----------


## Myra

Τιποτα.Απλως μερα με τη μερα συνειδητοποιω οτι πρεπει να προχωρησω στη ζωη μου στον εργασιακο τομεα.
Εχω γυρισει σε μια δουλεια π ημουν πριν 2 χρονια.Καλα ειναι,δε λεω.Αλλα σημερα ειπα στον εαυτο μου σε μια φαση που κατεβαινα στην αποθηκη για μία πελατισσα 25 χρονων με τη μανα της που μου ζητησε ενα σχεδιο παπουτσιου σε ΟΛΑ τα χρωματα (20) "Ρε μαλακα (ειπα στον εαυτο μου).Τι κανεις εσυ εδω;Μπροστα παμε.Οχι πισω.Εχεις σπουδσει.Και να μην σε ικανοποιει ο κλαδοσ π σπουδασες,εχεις ονεορα κ φιλοδοξιες.Τι κανεις εσυ εδω;Να βαζεις τα παπουτσια στις πελατισσες που βαριουνται να σκυψουν ,να δεσουν το παπουτσι και να αυτοεξυπηρετηθουν;;Να παιρνεις 2,16 ευρω την ωρα(δηλαδη 400 ευρω το μηνα) για να καθαριζεις με σαπουνι το μαρμαρακι του καταστηματος;Για να σου ζητανε ,διχως ευγενεια να ανεβασεις 15 κουτια με 2 χερια;Για να σου λενε οι κωλοπετσωμενες κυρατσες του Κωλονακιου και των Β.Προαστιων "Να λεσ παλι καλα που εισαι στο ενοικιο γτ εγω π εχω 3 σπιτια τρεχω για τον ενφια;"

Ετσι ειπα στον εαυτο μου
Ξερω οτι και αυριο εκει θα ειμαι.Και θα ειμαι μεχρι να ξυπνησω ολοκληρωτικα απο το ληθαργο μου.

----------


## Myra

Ο θυμος μου ειναι πιο πολυ απεναντι στο ανθρωπινο ειδος.
Μία άλλη ειχε το θρασος να μου πει στην εργασιμη Κυριακη του μηνα "Εγω μονο Κυριακες κατεβαινω για ψωνια.Εγω τους εδωσα τους επαναστατικους αγωνες μου για τα δικαιωματα μου οταν ημουν νεα.Εχω τη συνειδηση μου καθαρη"
Αντε μωρη ντροπη του ανθρωπινου ειδους.Που δεν εχεις φλεβα στα ποδια σου 60 χρονων γτ ποτε δε δουλεψες (ετσι εικαζω ! : P )
Επισης θυμωσα.Αντι να προβληματιστουμε βριζουμε τον ενα και τον αλλον για την κατασταση στο Ματι.Τι λες ρε μεγαλε εσυ με το οοκοπεδο και την ιδιωρικη παραλια;Δεν ηρθαν εγκαιρα τα πυροσβεστικα;Εγκλωβιστηκα  τοσοι ανθρωποι γτ πρωτα χτιστηκαν τα αυθαιρετα σπιτια κ μετα οι δρομοι.Που θες και ιδιωτικη παραλια...Παρτην τωρα να τη χαιρεσαι,κι αμα ξαναβουτηξεις εκει ελα να με χεσεις.Παντα τα ιδια γινονταν...Ελπιζω να μην ξαναζουμε την ιδια ιστορια σε λιγα χρονια"

Εχω θυμωσει,εχω στενοχωρεθει και εχω προβλημαριστει πολυ..Αυτα

----------


## Myra

Συγγνωμη για τον θυμο μου πιο πανω.
Τι κανετε παιδες;
Εγω ολο τρωω..Ομως..απομονωνομαι .δεν τρελαινομαι για επικοινωνια

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Δεν χρειάζεται να ζητήσεις καμιά συγγνώμη,μην σου πω ότι περιέγραψες κάποιες αλήθειες.

----------


## oeo

> Τιποτα.Απλως μερα με τη μερα συνειδητοποιω οτι πρεπει να προχωρησω στη ζωη μου στον εργασιακο τομεα.
> Εχω γυρισει σε μια δουλεια π ημουν πριν 2 χρονια.Καλα ειναι,δε λεω.Αλλα σημερα ειπα στον εαυτο μου σε μια φαση που κατεβαινα στην αποθηκη για μία πελατισσα 25 χρονων με τη μανα της που μου ζητησε ενα σχεδιο παπουτσιου σε ΟΛΑ τα χρωματα (20) "Ρε μαλακα (ειπα στον εαυτο μου).Τι κανεις εσυ εδω;Μπροστα παμε.Οχι πισω.Εχεις σπουδσει.Και να μην σε ικανοποιει ο κλαδοσ π σπουδασες,εχεις ονεορα κ φιλοδοξιες.Τι κανεις εσυ εδω;Να βαζεις τα παπουτσια στις πελατισσες που βαριουνται να σκυψουν ,να δεσουν το παπουτσι και να αυτοεξυπηρετηθουν;;Να παιρνεις 2,16 ευρω την ωρα(δηλαδη 400 ευρω το μηνα) για να καθαριζεις με σαπουνι το μαρμαρακι του καταστηματος;Για να σου ζητανε ,διχως ευγενεια να ανεβασεις 15 κουτια με 2 χερια;Για να σου λενε οι κωλοπετσωμενες κυρατσες του Κωλονακιου και των Β.Προαστιων "Να λεσ παλι καλα που εισαι στο ενοικιο γτ εγω π εχω 3 σπιτια τρεχω για τον ενφια;"
> 
> Ετσι ειπα στον εαυτο μου
> Ξερω οτι και αυριο εκει θα ειμαι.Και θα ειμαι μεχρι να ξυπνησω ολοκληρωτικα απο το ληθαργο μου.


Πρεπει να βρεις ν ακολουθησεις εναν κλαδο οπου και ζητηση εχει και θα ειναι πιο ''χαλαρα'' τα πραγματα οσον αφορα τον κοσμο.Βασικα δεν υπαρχει δουλεια για τον μεσο πολιτη που να μην εχει τα στραβα της.Σχεδον ολοι γκρινιαζουν.

Αποψη μου η εξυπηρετηση πελατων σε πολυσυχναστα μαγαζια/εταιριες κτλ ειναι απο τα χειροτερα που υπαρχουν.Και το χειροτερο δεν ειναι οι μικροι μισθοι αλλα αυτο ακριβως που περιγραφεις.Το οτι τρως στη μαπα ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΖΩΑ της κοινωνιας και τις μλκιες τους.Αυτη η ''φασαρια'' δεν αντεχεται.Αλλα δυστυχως οι περισσοτερες δουλειες ειναι σε αυτο τον τομεα μιας και ειμαστε χωρα των υπηρεσιων.
Εγω προσωπικα απλα δεν παιζει να ξανακανω τετοια δουλεια.

----------


## Myra

Καλημερα!!!!!Καλε πού ειστε;
Παιδια...νιωθετε κι εσεις αυτες τις εκλαμψεις..τυπου ..να νιωθετε αλλοτε δραστης κι αλλοτε παρατηρητης του εαυτου σας;
Δηλαδη..τι εννοω...αλλοτε νιωθω καλυτερα..κι αλλοτε τρωω κατι φλασιες τυπου.."ποια ειμαι;γιστι εχω κανει αυες τις επιλογες;"
Οκ μπορει να μην φανταζουν τοσο τρομαχτικα ερωτηματα ..αλλα το αισθημα της αποξενωσης για 3-5 -10 δευτερα απο το τι βιωνεις ειναι τρομαχτικο..λες κ καποιος με τραβαει προσ τα επανω και βγαινω απο το σωμα μου κ βλεπω τον εαυτο μου να κοιταει το χωρο με ενα βλεμμα αποριας..

----------


## andreas86

> Καλημερα!!!!!Καλε πού ειστε;
> Παιδια...νιωθετε κι εσεις αυτες τις εκλαμψεις..τυπου ..να νιωθετε αλλοτε δραστης κι αλλοτε παρατηρητης του εαυτου σας;
> Δηλαδη..τι εννοω...αλλοτε νιωθω καλυτερα..κι αλλοτε τρωω κατι φλασιες τυπου.."ποια ειμαι;γιστι εχω κανει αυες τις επιλογες;"
> Οκ μπορει να μην φανταζουν τοσο τρομαχτικα ερωτηματα ..αλλα το αισθημα της αποξενωσης για 3-5 -10 δευτερα απο το τι βιωνεις ειναι τρομαχτικο..λες κ καποιος με τραβαει προσ τα επανω και βγαινω απο το σωμα μου κ βλεπω τον εαυτο μου να κοιταει το χωρο με ενα βλεμμα αποριας..


Εγώ, μάλλον κάτι παρόμοιο θα εννοείς!! Μπορεί τη επί δύο μέρες να είμαι καλά και της άλλες δύο χάλια, το ότι δεν αξίζω γιατί να ζω τέτοια, ακόμα και την ίδια μέρα μου έχει τύχει να είμαι το πρωί καλά και το απόγευμα χάλια!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Myra

Nα ζεις τετοια;δηλαδη;
Καλησπερα!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> 3-5 -10 δευτερα απο το τι βιωνεις ειναι τρομαχτικο..λες κ καποιος με τραβαει προσ τα επανω και βγαινω απο το σωμα μου κ βλεπω τον εαυτο μου να κοιταει το χωρο με ενα βλεμμα αποριας


 μαλον ενοεις οτι το πνευμα ειναι πολυ πιο ευκινητο απο το σωμα σου και καπιες φορες φαινετε να τρεχει το πνευμα και το σωμα σου να ακολουθει

----------


## giorgos panou

> Ο θυμος μου ειναι πιο πολυ απεναντι στο ανθρωπινο ειδος.
> Μία άλλη ειχε το θρασος να μου πει στην εργασιμη Κυριακη του μηνα "Εγω μονο Κυριακες κατεβαινω για ψωνια.Εγω τους εδωσα τους επαναστατικους αγωνες μου για τα δικαιωματα μου οταν ημουν νεα.Εχω τη συνειδηση μου καθαρη"
> Αντε μωρη ντροπη του ανθρωπινου ειδους.Που δεν εχεις φλεβα στα ποδια σου 60 χρονων γτ ποτε δε δουλεψες (ετσι εικαζω ! : P )
> Επισης θυμωσα.Αντι να προβληματιστουμε βριζουμε τον ενα και τον αλλον για την κατασταση στο Ματι.Τι λες ρε μεγαλε εσυ με το οοκοπεδο και την ιδιωρικη παραλια;Δεν ηρθαν εγκαιρα τα πυροσβεστικα;Εγκλωβιστηκα  τοσοι ανθρωποι γτ πρωτα χτιστηκαν τα αυθαιρετα σπιτια κ μετα οι δρομοι.Που θες και ιδιωτικη παραλια...Παρτην τωρα να τη χαιρεσαι,κι αμα ξαναβουτηξεις εκει ελα να με χεσεις.Παντα τα ιδια γινονταν...Ελπιζω να μην ξαναζουμε την ιδια ιστορια σε λιγα χρονια"
> 
> Εχω θυμωσει,εχω στενοχωρεθει και εχω προβλημαριστει πολυ..Αυτα


 Δυστυχως εχεις δικιο, ομως πολλοι απο αυτους οπου εχασαν την ζωη τους ηταν ατομα οπως εσυ ,προλεταριοι που εφευγαν απο Αθηνα να πανε για μπανιο, αυτοι και εχασαν τον δρομο, διοτις οι ντοπιοι φνωριζαν καλητερα το δρομο προς θαλασσα.
Οσο και να εχουν φτεξιμο, κανενα δεν ειναι ανταλαξημο με την ανθρωινη ζωη!! σε καταλαβαινω ,διοτις αν εχεις καταθλιψη ειναι λογικο ο θανατος αλλα και η αξια της ζωης να ειναι διαφορετικοι σε εμας οπου εχουμε καταθλιψη απο αυτους που ειναι υγειες.
Το οτι νιωθεις πολλες φορες να "φευγεις" απο το σωμα σου ειναι καραμπινατη αποδειξη καταθλιψαρας συμφορμιτισσα, οταν το αναφερα στο γιατρο μου - οτι ενιωθα και εγω αυτο το πραμα - τωτες ηταν οπου η ψυχολογος μου φωναξε τον ψυχιατρο μου για να παρω φαρμακευτικη αγωγη!!
Εχεις τοσο δικιο σχετικα με τις οικονομικοκοινωνικες σου ανυσηχιες!! ειναι τοσο αδικο να μεγαλωνει συνεχως η ταξικη μας δυαφορα απο καποιους τετοιους ανθρωπους οπου ειναι ολο και πιο προκλητικοι!!
πεςς μου ομως? μπορουμε να το αλλαξουμε αυτο? οταν -προωπικα δεν λεω για εσενα- δεν εχω καταφερει να νικησω την δικη μου ψυχικη "αδικια" δεν μπορω ακομα να βγω απο τον λυθαργο??

----------


## elis

Γιωργακι πωσ εισαι καλα παιχταρα μου 
https://youtu.be/vvvr6ZXpomk

----------


## elis

Γιωργακη σκοτσεζοσ ειμαι μπορω να σε δουλευω εκατο χρονια αφου στα ελληνικα σχολεια δε μαθαινετε τιποτα

----------


## Myra

Παιδια!!!!τι κανετε;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Παιδια!!!!τι κανετε;


Γειά σου κορίτσι.
No money αυτήν την περίοδο και βλέπω λιγο μπαλίτσα.

----------


## giorgos panou

καλησπερα συμφορμιτες,
ποσο εκνευριστικο πραμα ειναι οι υποτροπες της καταθλιψης!! σαν να γινεσαι αλλος ανθρωπος ειναι!!
Προσωπικα απο τωτες οπου μιωσα το φαρμακο μου -2 μερες δλδη- ειμαι σκατα!! και αν δεν ητα νεναντι στην θρησκεια μας αυτη η αυτοκτωνια, δυστυχως δεν εχει την ευλογια της εκκλησιας μας!!
κριμας!!κριμας διοτις ουτος η αλλος καποια μερα θα πεθανω, ειτε τωρα, ειτε σε καμια 30αρια χρονια αν παω απο φυσικα ετεια , εκτως αν σταθω τυχερος και "φυγω" νωριτερα!!
Θα ακουστει ασχημο πολυ,, αλλα δεν φανταζεστε ποσο ζηλεψα τους ατυχους κατα αλλους οπου πεθαναν στις φωτιες της ανατολικης ακτης, οχι αυτους που καηκαν, αλλα αυτους που "εφυγαν" απο τα αερια, η απο πνιγμο!!
Δεν βρισκω λογο στο να ζω, ποσο μαλον οταν διπλα μας χανωντε συνεχως ωες!! τι κακο δλδη να "μπω" κι εγω στην λιστα!! δεν ειναι κατι τοσο τρομερο !! εξαλου το να ζω, προσωπικα δεν το βρισκω ,μαλον δεν του βρισκω κανενα νοημα!! διοτις συμφωνα με το "προφιλ" της κοινωνιας ειμαι αποτυχημενος, καιεγκληματιας!! 
Εκτως απο τους δικους μου κανεναςδεν θα μεκλαψει πλεον, αφου εχω τοσο αποτραβηχτει!!

----------


## elis

Και γτ θεσ να σε κλαψουνε εγω θελω να κανουν παρτι

----------


## elis

Καταρχασ εσυ με τισ ουσιεσ αν ελεγεσ αληθεια επρεπε να εχεισ χασει οργανα εσυ ακομα ζεισ κ βασιλευεισ κανε μια προσευχη στον καλο θεουλη που ζεισ ακομα

----------


## Myra

Nadi?yoco choco?μερες εχω να διαβασω μηνυμα σας

----------


## andreas86

> καλησπερα συμφορμιτες,
> ποσο εκνευριστικο πραμα ειναι οι υποτροπες της καταθλιψης!! σαν να γινεσαι αλλος ανθρωπος ειναι!!
> Προσωπικα απο τωτες οπου μιωσα το φαρμακο μου -2 μερες δλδη- ειμαι σκατα!! και αν δεν ητα νεναντι στην θρησκεια μας αυτη η αυτοκτωνια, δυστυχως δεν εχει την ευλογια της εκκλησιας μας!!
> κριμας!!κριμας διοτις ουτος η αλλος καποια μερα θα πεθανω, ειτε τωρα, ειτε σε καμια 30αρια χρονια αν παω απο φυσικα ετεια , εκτως αν σταθω τυχερος και "φυγω" νωριτερα!!
> Θα ακουστει ασχημο πολυ,, αλλα δεν φανταζεστε ποσο ζηλεψα τους ατυχους κατα αλλους οπου πεθαναν στις φωτιες της ανατολικης ακτης, οχι αυτους που καηκαν, αλλα αυτους που "εφυγαν" απο τα αερια, η απο πνιγμο!!
> Δεν βρισκω λογο στο να ζω, ποσο μαλον οταν διπλα μας χανωντε συνεχως ωες!! τι κακο δλδη να "μπω" κι εγω στην λιστα!! δεν ειναι κατι τοσο τρομερο !! εξαλου το να ζω, προσωπικα δεν το βρισκω ,μαλον δεν του βρισκω κανενα νοημα!! διοτις συμφωνα με το "προφιλ" της κοινωνιας ειμαι αποτυχημενος, καιεγκληματιας!! 
> Εκτως απο τους δικους μου κανεναςδεν θα μεκλαψει πλεον, αφου εχω τοσο αποτραβηχτει!!


Εγώ είμαι σίγουρος, ότι εάν εκείνη την στιγμή ήσουν μέσα στους καπνούς στις αναθυμιάσεις, σίγουρα θα έκανες τα πάντα για να επιβιώσεις!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## jim7

Όταν κόβεις τα φάρμακα παθαίνεις κρίση και θες να αυτοκτονήσεις;
Αν είναι έτσι, δεν είναι συνειδητή απόφαση, αλλά μια παρενέργεια των φαρμάκων.
Θα ήθελες να αυτοκτονήσεις από παρόρμηση και μόνο;
Μια τέτοια σοβαρή απόφαση πρέπει να λαμβάνεται μόνο από ένα ελεύθερο πνεύμα, όχι από την επήρεια χημικών.

----------


## Myra

Συμφωνω με τους προλαλησαντες.
Επισης ,εαν συνειδητοποιουσες την πλεονεκτικη θεση στην οποια βρισκεσαι ,οπου εχεις την επιλογη της ζωης,θα μετανιωνες γι αυτο που εγραψες

----------


## Myra

Δεν σου επιτιθεμαι,το λεω γιατι ο γραπτος λογος ειναι ευκολα παρεξηγησιμος.Απλως εννοω οτι εχεις επιλογη ,σε αντιθεση με οσους πεθαναν στην τραγωδια .Εχεις την επιλογη της ζωης!

----------


## giorgos panou

δυστυχως παρεξηγηθει! σεβομαι απολυτα τους νεκρους και τον ασχημο τροπο οπου εφυγαν.Απεναντιας κι αυτο εννουσα,καλητερα να ειμουν εγω παρα καποιο πεδακι οπου θα θελε με τοσο παθος να ζησει.
Δυστυχως λογο του προιγουμενου επαγγελματος μου οι συνθηκες αδρεναληνης μου ειναι γνωστες οπως και οι απιρες ασκησεις οπου καναμε κι σκοπο ειχαν να μας γινουν αντανακλαστικες κι αυτοματοποιημενες οι πραξεις μας.
Δυστυχως ,φοβαμαι οτι ολα αυτα ειναι λογο μιωσεις του φαρμακου ,αλλα τι να καμω？πριν ειχα συμπτωματα μανιας και επιθετικοτητας,το μιωνω κι εχω φουλ καταθλιψη,δεν εχει ενδιαμεσο

----------


## giorgos panou

δυστυχως ο κοσμος αναγνωριζει προβληματα υγειας μονο οσα τα βλεπει εξωτερικα δλδη,σπασμενο χερι,η οσα δειχνουν οι εξετασεις. Προβληματα ψυχολογικα δυσκολα τα δεχετε,μονο οσοι πασχουν μπορουν να καταλαβουν τον βαρυ πονο της καταθλιψης,το κενο που υπαρχει! τον πονο που ερχετε με καθε ανασα,η στεναχορια που συνοδευει τη καθε σκεψη,ετσι λοιπον η αυτοκτονια μοιαζει λυτρομος

----------


## Myra

Με συγχωρεις για την παρεξηγηση.
Οπως εχεις την αντιληψη να αναγνωρισεις αυτο που βιωνεις,την καταθλιπτικη σου διαθεση,γιατι δεν προσπαθεις να αναγνωρισεις και την δυνατοτητα σου για ζωη;Εσυ μου ελεγες μπραβο χιλια μπραβο που προσπαθω και κανω βηματακια μικρα !Και με εκανες να χαμογελασω με το ωραιο σου μηνυμα,πριν καποιες εβδομαδες!Μου εδωσες κουραγιο!Εχεις μεσα σου την ενθαρρυνση προς τους αλλους!Και τη χαρα για την προοδο τους!Στρεψε το θαρρος για τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο φιλτατε!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Καλημέρα κορίτσι.
Το βιβλίο που μου πρότεινες,υπάρχει σε pdf?

----------


## Myra

Χμ..δε νομιζω..καλημερα.
Κοστιζει γυρω στα 14 ευρω..εγω σκεφτομαι μολισ το επισττεψω στο γιατρο να παω να το παρω γιατι θελω να υπαρχει στη βιβλιοθηκη μου και θελω να μπορω οποιαδηποτε στιγμη να ανατρεχω εκει εαν χρειαστει

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Χμ..δε νομιζω..καλημερα.
> Κοστιζει γυρω στα 14 ευρω..εγω σκεφτομαι μολισ το επισττεψω στο γιατρο να παω να το παρω γιατι θελω να υπαρχει στη βιβλιοθηκη μου και θελω να μπορω οποιαδηποτε στιγμη να ανατρεχω εκει εαν χρειαστει


Οκ,σε ευχαριστώ.
Μπορώ να σου προτείνω κι εγώ ένα?

----------


## Myra

Φυσικα!
Να σαι καλα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Φυσικα!
> Να σαι καλα


Σου το έστειλα!

----------


## giorgos panou

> Με συγχωρεις για την παρεξηγηση.
> Οπως εχεις την αντιληψη να αναγνωρισεις αυτο που βιωνεις,την καταθλιπτικη σου διαθεση,γιατι δεν προσπαθεις να αναγνωρισεις και την δυνατοτητα σου για ζωη;Εσυ μου ελεγες μπραβο χιλια μπραβο που προσπαθω και κανω βηματακια μικρα !Και με εκανες να χαμογελασω με το ωραιο σου μηνυμα,πριν καποιες εβδομαδες!Μου εδωσες κουραγιο!Εχεις μεσα σου την ενθαρρυνση προς τους αλλους!Και τη χαρα για την προοδο τους!Στρεψε το θαρρος για τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο φιλτατε!!


 Ναι! ετσι σου γραψα! και χερομαι πολυ που διαβαζω πως γινεσε καλητερα οπως κι στεναχωριεμαι σαν διαβαζω οταν εισαι στα "απο κατω σου" , το ιδιο νιωθω και για τους αλλους αν κι δεν σας ξερω,δεν σας εχω δει και ουτες προκετε να σας δω!
Προσπαθω εδω και χρονια να βγαλω απο μεσα μου αισθηματα ζηλιας, αισθηματα φθονου! ειναι δυσκολο διοτις ειναι στην ανθρωπινη μας φυση ολα αυτα! ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο διοτις εχουν γινει "αρετες" για τις συγρονες κοινωνιες! βλεπεις το αισθημα της αλληλεγγυης πλεον θεωρειτε αδυναμια! αυτα που καπωτες εγραφε ο Νιτσε με ειρωνικο τροπο πλεον ειναι δεδωμενα, δλδη το να αρπαζεις απο καποιον αλλων κατις που ζηλευεις ειναι πραξη θαρρους και ανδριας! ενω το να προσπαθεις να το ζητας, η να αποκτας κατις με οσο πιο ευχαριστω τροπο για τους γυρο ειναι αδυναμια, δειχνει οτι δεν εχεις κοτσια!! αυτος ειναι ο κοσμος μας πλεον! 
Σε αυτον τον κοσμο πρωσοπικα συχενομαι να ζω! ποσο μαλον σαν θυμουμε τον εαυτο μου να ηταν αρπακτικο καπωτες! οι τυψεις ακομα δεν με αφηνουν ,μπορει να εχουν περασει πανω απο 10 χρανια! μπορει να μου λενε οι γιατροι οτι δεν ειμουν "εγω" αλλα ενας εξαρτημενος ασθενης οπου επικρατουσε μεσα μου το αισθημα της βιας για την συντηρηση της ,των εξαρτησεων μου, μπορει να ειμουν κυριευμενος απο πολυτοξικομανια! μπορει ακομα και ο πνευματικος μου να με συγχωρει! αλλα τα προσωπα, οι μορφασμοι αυτων που τους φερθηκα σαν ζωο εμενα ακομα με στοιχιονουν! 
Αυτο που με τρομαζει ειναι οτι καποιοι που ειμασταν μαζι τωτες σαν με βλεπουν με επαρση τα φερνουν στην θυμηση τους! τα λενε σε αλλους και υπεριφανευωντε!! ποσο ασχημος κοσμος υπαρχει!!
Αυτος ο κοσμος εμενα πλεον δεν μου αρμοζει! και ο αλλος κοσμος που υπαρχει με αποφευγει! οι ανθρωποι οι καλοι και οι κοινωνικα αποδεχτοι εμενα δεν με θελουν ποιος , ποια θα ηθελε εναν ανθρωπο σαν εμενα? εναν αποτυχημενο????
Πολλες φορες ο γιατρος μου αναφερει τον ερωτα, να ξανα ερωτευτω μου λεει!! δυστυχως το εχω ξεχασει αυτο το συναισθημα!! οπως λεει και ο ποιητης, ειμαι πλεον στεγνος απο συναισθηματα αγνα, ειμαι πλεον γκριζοπος απο χρωματα του ερωτα!! μπορει να εχω μεσα μου την δυναμη να ξανα ερωτευτω, αλλα δεν εχω την δυναμη να αντεξω ξανα την ενδεχομενη αποτυχια σε ερωτα! δεν νομιζω να αντεξω αλλον προδωμενο ερωτα!!

----------


## elis

Γιωργακη ηρεμησε ολοι ετσι ζουμε χαλαρωσε δεν εισαι μονο εσυ που εχεισ προβληματα ειμαστε ισοι αν δεν το καταλαβεσ εδω μεσα εξω θα ειμαστε ισοι αν εχεισ μια εμφανιση νορμαλ κι ασ κανεισ ουσιεσ κοινωσ αν δε σε χαλανε κανε οτι θεσ αν σε χαλανε ομωσ λυπαμαι αλλα δεν ειμαστε ισοι τοσο απλο ειναι

----------


## giorgos panou

> Γιωργακη ηρεμησε ολοι ετσι ζουμε χαλαρωσε δεν εισαι μονο εσυ που εχεισ προβληματα ειμαστε ισοι αν δεν το καταλαβεσ εδω μεσα εξω θα ειμαστε ισοι αν εχεισ μια εμφανιση νορμαλ κι ασ κανεισ ουσιεσ κοινωσ αν δε σε χαλανε κανε οτι θεσ αν σε χαλανε ομωσ λυπαμαι αλλα δεν ειμαστε ισοι τοσο απλο ειναι


 Ελις η ανυσοτητα στην εποχη μας φτανει στα υψη !οσο και να προσπαθω να μην ενδιαφερομαι για τα οικονομικα θεματα δυστυχως μετραν πολυ! το νιωθω στο πετσι μου, βλεπω το προβλημα και το νιωθω!
Οσο για τα αλλα ,,, ευχομαι να εισαι παντα τοσο αισηοδοξος Ελις !!, μακαρι να ειχα λιγο απο την ικη σου δυναμη!!
Αυριο θα πρεπει να πω στον γιατρο μου το προβλημα μου, ειναι απιστευτο το προβλημα που αντιμετοπιζω απο τωτες που μιωσα το φαρμακομου!! Δυστυχως η ευτυχως η δικη μου η καταθλιψη ειναι αρκετα βιοχιμικη! δλδη η ελειψη τροπων παραγωγης σερωτονινης απο το μυαλο μου ειναι πολυ εμφανες! για αλλους αυτο ειναι καλο, διοτις το προβλημα μου φευγει ευκολα, απλα με φαρμακα οπου δυναμονουν αυτην την πραξη, την παραγωγη σερωρονινης δλδη!

----------


## Myra

> Ναι! ετσι σου γραψα! και χερομαι πολυ που διαβαζω πως γινεσε καλητερα οπως κι στεναχωριεμαι σαν διαβαζω οταν εισαι στα "απο κατω σου" , το ιδιο νιωθω και για τους αλλους αν κι δεν σας ξερω,δεν σας εχω δει και ουτες προκετε να σας δω!
> Προσπαθω εδω και χρονια να βγαλω απο μεσα μου αισθηματα ζηλιας, αισθηματα φθονου! ειναι δυσκολο διοτις ειναι στην ανθρωπινη μας φυση ολα αυτα! ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο διοτις εχουν γινει "αρετες" για τις συγρονες κοινωνιες! βλεπεις το αισθημα της αλληλεγγυης πλεον θεωρειτε αδυναμια! αυτα που καπωτες εγραφε ο Νιτσε με ειρωνικο τροπο πλεον ειναι δεδωμενα, δλδη το να αρπαζεις απο καποιον αλλων κατις που ζηλευεις ειναι πραξη θαρρους και ανδριας! ενω το να προσπαθεις να το ζητας, η να αποκτας κατις με οσο πιο ευχαριστω τροπο για τους γυρο ειναι αδυναμια, δειχνει οτι δεν εχεις κοτσια!! αυτος ειναι ο κοσμος μας πλεον! 
> Σε αυτον τον κοσμο πρωσοπικα συχενομαι να ζω! ποσο μαλον σαν θυμουμε τον εαυτο μου να ηταν αρπακτικο καπωτες! οι τυψεις ακομα δεν με αφηνουν ,μπορει να εχουν περασει πανω απο 10 χρανια! μπορει να μου λενε οι γιατροι οτι δεν ειμουν "εγω" αλλα ενας εξαρτημενος ασθενης οπου επικρατουσε μεσα μου το αισθημα της βιας για την συντηρηση της ,των εξαρτησεων μου, μπορει να ειμουν κυριευμενος απο πολυτοξικομανια! μπορει ακομα και ο πνευματικος μου να με συγχωρει! αλλα τα προσωπα, οι μορφασμοι αυτων που τους φερθηκα σαν ζωο εμενα ακομα με στοιχιονουν! 
> Αυτο που με τρομαζει ειναι οτι καποιοι που ειμασταν μαζι τωτες σαν με βλεπουν με επαρση τα φερνουν στην θυμηση τους! τα λενε σε αλλους και υπεριφανευωντε!! ποσο ασχημος κοσμος υπαρχει!!
> Αυτος ο κοσμος εμενα πλεον δεν μου αρμοζει! και ο αλλος κοσμος που υπαρχει με αποφευγει! οι ανθρωποι οι καλοι και οι κοινωνικα αποδεχτοι εμενα δεν με θελουν ποιος , ποια θα ηθελε εναν ανθρωπο σαν εμενα? εναν αποτυχημενο????
> Πολλες φορες ο γιατρος μου αναφερει τον ερωτα, να ξανα ερωτευτω μου λεει!! δυστυχως το εχω ξεχασει αυτο το συναισθημα!! οπως λεει και ο ποιητης, ειμαι πλεον στεγνος απο συναισθηματα αγνα, ειμαι πλεον γκριζοπος απο χρωματα του ερωτα!! μπορει να εχω μεσα μου την δυναμη να ξανα ερωτευτω, αλλα δεν εχω την δυναμη να αντεξω ξανα την ενδεχομενη αποτυχια σε ερωτα! δεν νομιζω να αντεξω αλλον προδωμενο ερωτα!!


 Οταν λες οτι τους φερθηκες σν ζωο;

----------


## giorgos panou

αναφερομαι σε προ δεκαετιας τροπο ζωης μου, δλδη το οτι καποιες φωρες φερθηκα πολυ λαθος σε ανθρωπους, μπορει να με ειχαν πιραξει, να ηταν ανθρωποι παρανομοι, ανθρωποι οπου ειχαν κερδισει λφτα με βρωμικους τροπους! αλλα δεν παυει να παραμεναν ανθρωποι!! 
Δυστυχως η ζωη ενος ανθρωπου οπου ζει μεσα στα βαρια ναρκωτικα δεν ειναι χωη οπου υπαρχει ευκολα γελιο, ξενιασια, δεν θα βρεις εκει ευκολα στιγμες γαληνης! συνηθως ζουσαμε μεσα στο φοβο της αστυνομιας! μεσα στην ντροπη !ζουσαμε κατω απο καθεστος φοβου ! ειναι ενας κοσμος οπου προσπαθεις συνεχως να επιβληθεις στους αλλους με βια ,με τρομο! το ιδιο και αυτοι! αποτελλεσμα τα περιστατικα βιας να ηταν καθημερινα!
Αυτα μερικες φωρες με στιχιονουν!

----------


## elis

Υποτιθεται οτι εσεισ ζειτε την πραγματικοτητα κι εμεισ κοιμομαστε η αληθεια ειναι οτι γινεται πολεμοσ μεταξυ κρατουσ κ μαφιασ εδω και τριαντα χρονια οποτε ουτε εσεισ ζειτε την αληθεια

----------


## elis

Για να καταλαβεισ γτ σε λεω γιωργακη υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που βγαζουν καρπο στην ελια χωρισ χωμα σπαρμενη η ελια σε βραχουσ υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που δουλευουν απο εφτα χρονων οπωσ εγω υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που δεν ξερουν το δεξι με τα αριστερο υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που δερνουν κι ειναι καλοψυχοι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που δε δερνουν αλλα ειναι σκατοψυχοι υπαρχουν πολλοι τελοσ παντων κι εσυ ερχεσαι και μου λεσ οτι παιρνεισ ουσιεσ χεστηκα ρε φιλε τα αλλα που εχεισ να πεισ με ενδιαφερουν κι οχι αυτο κι εγω περασα δυσκολα μπαλλα δουλεια ξυλο και σχολειο τι να κανουμε τωρα να κλαιμε για τοτε παει περασε

----------


## elis

Εγω εφτα χρονων οταν ημουν ακουγα ελληνικη μουσικη ολη μερα και τουσ μαγκεσ ολα οτι υπηρχε απο πριν εκατο χρονια για να ξεπερναω τα προβληματα μου εσυ ηθελεσ τσιγαρο κι εγω κι εσυ ειμασταν παιδια και δεν ειχαμε ιδεα τι γινεται δηλαδη τι να κανουμε τωρα κι αν θεσ να μαθεισ εγω ειμαι ποδοσφαιριστησ η μπαλλα δε μ αρεσε μεχρι να μαθω να παιζω δηλαδη τα πρωτα πεντε χρονια επαιζα για να ξεσκασω ημουν βλακασ γι αυτο δεν εμπλεξα αμα ημουν εξυπνοσ θα μπλεκα αρα εσυ ησουν πιο εξυπνοσ ασ τα κανεσ καλυτερα εγω παντα βλακασ ημουν

----------


## elis

Παρε κι ενα τραγουδακι απο το φιλαρακι μου αμα τη δεισ απο κοντα μιση μεριδα ειναι αλλα καλη 
https://youtu.be/Z_yFB8wJSWA

----------


## Myra

Εγω σημερα ειμαι ολη μερα ξαπλα..αναλυω την καθε κινηση που κανω σαν παρατηρητης.ξερω οτι δεν ημουν ετσι.αλλα δεν ειναι ευκολο να επανελθω εκει π ημουν.νιωθω οτι καθε μερα κανω 1μιση βημα μπροστα.αλλοτε 2.μετα υπαρχουν μερες π κανω 2 βηματα πισω..δεν ειμαι ο δραστης στη ζωη μ.ειμαι απλα ενα ατομο γενους θηλυκου που εχει ξεχασει ποια ηταν.χωρισ ορεξη να κανει πραγματα..παω στη δουλεια μου .αλλα περα απο εκει ,βλεπω 1 συγκεκριμενη φιλη μου σχεδον καθε μερα,που ειναι κ μεγαλυτερη μου .που ειναι η ορεξη μ;φιλες ή φιλοι με παιρνουν τηλ κ δεν το σηκωνω γτ δεν ξερω τι να τους πω..δεν ειναι οτι βαριεμαι.ειναι οτι δε με πειραζει κ να μην επικοινωνησω μαζι τουσ..δεν το θεωρω αναγκαιο..ομως περνανε μερες ετσι κ αναρωτιεμαι εαν ειμαι τοσο στα @@@ μου ή αν αυτη τη στιγμγ δεν μπορω να αξιολογησω την αξια τους και την ανθρωπινη επικοινωνια.να την εκτιμησω.υπαρχουν κι αλλες 2 φιλες π με χαρα θα ηθελα να συναντηθω μαζι τουσ.αλλα και με αυτες νιωθω οτι μετα απο λιγη ωρα συναντησησ εγω θα ειμαι στον κοσμο μ..

----------


## Myra

Κι ολα αυτα συνοδευονται απο μια ατελειωτη κουραση.
Ναι,ειναι κ η δουλεια.Αλλα τωρα στα 24 ποναω στα ποδια ,στα γονατα αφορητα,στη μεση,στην πλατη .κ νιωθω το σωμα μ βαρυ .Εαν γυρισω απο τη δουλεια με ενα φαι ειμαι ετοιμη να κοιμηθω κ δε με πειραζει..Ομως εαν συνεχισω ετσι,χωρισ σκοπο στη ζωη μ,νιωθω σαν 45αρα που χει ξοφλησει στη ζωη τησ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Κορίτσι,σου ήρθε το βιβλίο?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο με τα γονατα το ειχα παθει και εγω απο τα τακουνια στα παπουτσια

----------


## elis

Κουκλα αν δεν κανεισ γυμναστικη ξεχνα τουσ αντρεσ μετα τα 25 και τισ δουλειεσ μετα τα 35 φιλικα στα λεω να ξερεισ

----------


## nadi

> Κι ολα αυτα συνοδευονται απο μια ατελειωτη κουραση.
> Ναι,ειναι κ η δουλεια.Αλλα τωρα στα 24 ποναω στα ποδια ,στα γονατα αφορητα,στη μεση,στην πλατη .κ νιωθω το σωμα μ βαρυ .Εαν γυρισω απο τη δουλεια με ενα φαι ειμαι ετοιμη να κοιμηθω κ δε με πειραζει..Ομως εαν συνεχισω ετσι,χωρισ σκοπο στη ζωη μ,νιωθω σαν 45αρα που χει ξοφλησει στη ζωη τησ


Κοριτσαρα Καλησπερα!!!!! Τι κανεις?????? Πως εισαι????

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/YOwr5WuCobQ

----------


## Myra

> αυτο με τα γονατα το ειχα παθει και εγω απο τα τακουνια στα παπουτσια


Χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Myra

> Κουκλα αν δεν κανεισ γυμναστικη ξεχνα τουσ αντρεσ μετα τα 25 και τισ δουλειεσ μετα τα 35 φιλικα στα λεω να ξερεισ


Παντα εκανα τωρα εκανα λιγη γιογκα.αλλα στσματησαμς για κακοκαιρι. ..απλα την ορθοστασια την κανω 3 χρονια ηδη..

----------


## ioannis2

> Εγω σημερα ειμαι ολη μερα ξαπλα..αναλυω την καθε κινηση που κανω σαν παρατηρητης.ξερω οτι δεν ημουν ετσι.αλλα δεν ειναι ευκολο να επανελθω εκει π ημουν.νιωθω οτι καθε μερα κανω 1μιση βημα μπροστα.αλλοτε 2.μετα υπαρχουν μερες π κανω 2 βηματα πισω..*δεν ειμαι ο δραστης στη ζωη* μ.ειμαι απλα ενα ατομο γενους θηλυκου που εχει ξεχασει ποια ηταν.χωρισ ορεξη να κανει πραγματα..παω στη δουλεια μου .αλλα περα απο εκει ,βλεπω 1 συγκεκριμενη φιλη μου σχεδον καθε μερα,που ειναι κ μεγαλυτερη μου .που ειναι η ορεξη μ;*φιλες ή φιλοι με παιρνουν τηλ κ δεν το σηκωνω γτ δεν ξερω τι να τους πω..δεν ειναι οτι βαριεμαι.ειναι οτι δε με πειραζει κ να μην επικοινωνησω μαζι τουσ..*δεν το θεωρω αναγκαιο..ομως περνανε μερες ετσι κ αναρωτιεμαι εαν ειμαι τοσο στα @@@ μου ή αν αυτη τη στιγμγ δεν μπορω να αξιολογησω την αξια τους και την ανθρωπινη επικοινωνια.να την εκτιμησω.υπαρχουν κι αλλες 2 φιλες π με χαρα θα ηθελα να συναντηθω μαζι τουσ.αλλα και με αυτες νιωθω οτι μετα απο λιγη ωρα συναντησησ εγω θα ειμαι στον κοσμο μ..


Αν δεν ήσουνα ο δράστης της ζωής σου δεν θα σ' έπαιρναν όλοι αυτοί τηλέφωνο!

Το ένα βήμα μπρος κι ενα πίσω εξαρτάται τι εννοείς. Πχ. σχέση, εργασιακή ανέλιξη, διακοπές.

Υπάρχουν βέβαια και οι στιγμές, μέρες (ίσως και παραπάνω) που έχοντας στο πίσω μέρος του νου την ασφάλεια μας στην οποία ζούμε (φιλίες, καλή δουλειά και γενικά ένα αποδεκτό μέσο επίπεδο ζωής) κλεινόμαστε στον εαυτό μας ονειρευόμενοι ότι βρισκόμαστε σε ιδανικές καταστάσεις που ήδη φτιάξαμε στα όνειρα μας ή απλά επιζητώντας ηρεμία/γαλήνη κουρασμένοι από το φόρτο και το ψυχοφθόρο της καθημερινότητας επιθυμώντας να βρεθούμε σε μια κατάσταση ηρεμίας. 

Κατάθλιψη υπάρχει όταν η απομάκρυνση/απομόνωση που περιγράφεις συνοδεύεται /χρωματίζεται από έντονο αίσθημα λύπης σε βαθμό που η σκέψη να μένει στάσιμη.

----------


## giorgos panou

to ασχημο με την καταθλιψη ειναι οτι σαν ερχετε ,μπορει να θυμηθεις απιστευτα πραματα μονο κι μονο για να σε στεναωρησουν!! ειναι τοσο υπουλο πραμα!
Πως λεμε καμια φορα "οτι θυμασαι χαιρεσε" ε με την καταθλιψη ειναι το αντιθετο θυμασαι για να στεναχωριεσε!! εμενα μου ερχοντε στην μνημη στιγμες ξεχασμενες!! μπορει να θυμυθω κατις που επαθα στα σχολικα χρονια και με ειχε πικρανει τοσο ασχημο πραμα ειναι!

----------


## elis

Κι εγω γιωργο τα θυμηθηκα ολα εχεισ δικιο

----------


## Myra

> Αν δεν ήσουνα ο δράστης της ζωής σου δεν θα σ' έπαιρναν όλοι αυτοί τηλέφωνο!
> 
> Το ένα βήμα μπρος κι ενα πίσω εξαρτάται τι εννοείς. Πχ. σχέση, εργασιακή ανέλιξη, διακοπές.
> 
> Υπάρχουν βέβαια και οι στιγμές, μέρες (ίσως και παραπάνω) που έχοντας στο πίσω μέρος του νου την ασφάλεια μας στην οποία ζούμε (φιλίες, καλή δουλειά και γενικά ένα αποδεκτό μέσο επίπεδο ζωής) κλεινόμαστε στον εαυτό μας ονειρευόμενοι ότι βρισκόμαστε σε ιδανικές καταστάσεις που ήδη φτιάξαμε στα όνειρα μας ή απλά επιζητώντας ηρεμία/γαλήνη κουρασμένοι από το φόρτο και το ψυχοφθόρο της καθημερινότητας επιθυμώντας να βρεθούμε σε μια κατάσταση ηρεμίας. 
> 
> Κατάθλιψη υπάρχει όταν η απομάκρυνση/απομόνωση που περιγράφεις συνοδεύεται /χρωματίζεται από έντονο αίσθημα λύπης σε βαθμό που η σκέψη να μένει στάσιμη.


Οταν λεω βηματα μπροστα κ βηματα πισω εννοω στη σκεψη μου...και ετσι αυτο πυροδοτει και τη διαθεση μου

----------


## Myra

> to ασχημο με την καταθλιψη ειναι οτι σαν ερχετε ,μπορει να θυμηθεις απιστευτα πραματα μονο κι μονο για να σε στεναωρησουν!! ειναι τοσο υπουλο πραμα!
> Πως λεμε καμια φορα "οτι θυμασαι χαιρεσε" ε με την καταθλιψη ειναι το αντιθετο θυμασαι για να στεναχωριεσε!! εμενα μου ερχοντε στην μνημη στιγμες ξεχασμενες!! μπορει να θυμυθω κατις που επαθα στα σχολικα χρονια και με ειχε πικρανει τοσο ασχημο πραμα ειναι!


Λοιπον αυτο φιλε μου το χω κι εγω.μαλιστα βλεπω ονειρα αγχωδη με ξεχασμενα ατομα και γνωστους,συμμαθητες απο το δημοτικο.στους οποιους εγω πρεπει να απολογηθω κ καλα στα ονειρα.ή νιωθω οτι με κρινουν

----------


## Myra

> to ασχημο με την καταθλιψη ειναι οτι σαν ερχετε ,μπορει να θυμηθεις απιστευτα πραματα μονο κι μονο για να σε στεναωρησουν!! ειναι τοσο υπουλο πραμα!
> Πως λεμε καμια φορα "οτι θυμασαι χαιρεσε" ε με την καταθλιψη ειναι το αντιθετο θυμασαι για να στεναχωριεσε!! εμενα μου ερχοντε στην μνημη στιγμες ξεχασμενες!! μπορει να θυμυθω κατις που επαθα στα σχολικα χρονια και με ειχε πικρανει τοσο ασχημο πραμα ειναι!


Πραγματικα γελασα γιατι οντως σρην καταθλιψη ο,τι θυμασαι λυπασαι.Ακομακι αυτο ειναι κατι ομορφο,εγω λυπαμαι γτ δεν ειναι το παρον μου.ετσι το παρον φευγει χωρις να το αντιλαμβανομαι.το παρον γινεται παρελθον,αλλα αυτο το 2ο παρελθον δε συγκρινεται με εκεινο που ειχες βιωσει καποτες .και ετσι πεφτεις ψυχολογικα.ωστοσο,μαγκες,ε ω να σας πω οτι μου φευγουν τα "ααααχ" και τα "ωωωωχ"

----------


## Myra

Ακομα κι αν*

----------


## Myra

Ρε παιδια αυτος που ειχε γραψει να του πουμε γνωμη..ακομα αφαντος..τον φαγαν οι λυκοι ,Nadi!!
Χαχαχα...

----------


## giorgos panou

> Πραγματικα γελασα γιατι οντως σρην καταθλιψη ο,τι θυμασαι λυπασαι.Ακομακι αυτο ειναι κατι ομορφο,εγω λυπαμαι γτ δεν ειναι το παρον μου.ετσι το παρον φευγει χωρις να το αντιλαμβανομαι.το παρον γινεται παρελθον,αλλα αυτο το 2ο παρελθον δε συγκρινεται με εκεινο που ειχες βιωσει καποτες .και ετσι πεφτεις ψυχολογικα.ωστοσο,μαγκες,ε ω να σας πω οτι μου φευγουν τα "ααααχ" και τα "ωωωωχ"


 δυστυχως δεν εχουμε ολοι την δυναμη να κανομε κουμαντο στις σκεψεις μας!! δεν ηταν στον δρομο μου το Θιβετ για να μπορω να γινω γκουρου! Το λεω αυτο διοτις εχει γινει μοδα να ακουω "προσπαθησε να ελεγχεις τις σκεψεις σου να τις πηγαινεις εσυ οπου θες κι οχι αυτες, η να μπορω να διαλογιζομαι μιση ωρα την μερα θα μου κανει καλο"" εδω μια προσευχη δεν μπορω να καμω!!! τα παραπανω τα λεω ζηλευωντας ολους οσους μπορουν!! δυστυχως η ευτυχως, προσωπικα νιωθω τυχερος που δεν ειμαι τοσο εξυπνος!
Myra! ευχομαι να καμεις οσο πιο γρηγορα οτι πρεπει για να περασεις αυτο το προβλημα!! δυστυχως εγω στην ηλικια σου δεν ειχα την αρμοζουσα οριμοτητα! βλεπεις στα 25μου ειχα κοψει τα ναρκωτικα! ειχα μια καλη σχεση, εβγαζα αρκετα λεφτα για να μπορω να περνω καλα! και ολα αυτα "σκεπαζαν" την αρρωστια μου! που τελικα ,μαλον την εχω απο τα εφηβικα μο χρονια! και τωρα μου εσκασε μαζεμενη!!

----------


## Myra

Ωστοσο μαγκες,με εχουν αφησει ησυχη τα ωχ και τα αααααχ τις τελευταιες ημερες

----------


## ioannis2

> to ασχημο με την καταθλιψη ειναι οτι σαν ερχετε ,μπορει να θυμηθεις απιστευτα πραματα μονο κι μονο για να σε στεναωρησουν!! ειναι τοσο υπουλο πραμα!
> Πως λεμε καμια φορα "οτι θυμασαι χαιρεσε" ε με την καταθλιψη ειναι το αντιθετο θυμασαι για να στεναχωριεσε!! εμενα μου ερχοντε στην μνημη στιγμες ξεχασμενες!! μπορει να θυμυθω κατις που επαθα στα σχολικα χρονια και με ειχε πικρανει τοσο ασχημο πραμα ειναι!


Συμφωνω. Μόνο δυσάρεστα γεγονότα. Λες και η κατάθλιψη είναι και ένα εργαλείο αναμόχλευσης, επαναφοράς στη σκέψη γεγονότων που σε πλήγωσαν. Κι από εκεί διοχετεύει κι άλλο συναισθήματα μελαγχολίας. Ο θυμός συνήθως είναι άγνωστος στην κατάθλιψη ακόμα και αν η αναμόχλευση αφορά γεγονότα που η θύμιση τους κανονικά θα προκαλούσε μόνο αισθήματα θυμού. 
Στην κατάθλιψη πιέζεις να ρθουν στη σκέψη ευχάριστες αναμνήσεις αλλά η θύμιση τους διαρκεί λίγο και δεν ανατρέπει το σκηνικό συναισθημάτων. Οι δυσάρεστες αναμνήσεις έρχονται με πολύ μεγάλη ευκολία.

----------


## Myra

Δε γινεται να υπηχε και καταευφορια;Να μαστε ολοι με ενα χαμογελο σα κλασμενοι; καλημερα!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Καλημέρα κορίτσι,πως είσαι?

----------


## Myra

Καλα ειμαι!εστειλα το πρωι μια φωτεινη καλημερα σε ολο το φορουμ!
Εχθες γυρισε ο καλος μου απο διακοπες και περασαμε πολυ ωραια!Ξυπνησα ομορφα σημερα  :Smile: 
Επισης πληρωθηκα και λεω να κανω πραγματακια για μενα.!
Εσεις;

----------


## Myra

Τις προηγουμενες ημερες ειδα 3 φιλαρακια.οι 2 ζευγαρι στα 40 και ο αλλος 26 .μιλουσαμε για την Ελλαδα της κρισης,την Ελλαδα που παρειχε καλυτερες αποδοχες στους 40ρηδες φιλους μου και που σημερα πουλαει τα νεα παιδια της..Ειπα στους φιλους μου οτι βλεπω δυσειωνο το μελλον μου.Οτι τα ονειρα μου κοστιζουν και αρα θα μεινουν ανεκπληρωτα ονειρα.Τους ειπα οτι νιωθω μια κουραση λες κ ειμαι 45..Και αυτο με προβληματιζει τον τελευτσιο καιρο..Η 40ρα φιλη μου νου ειπε "εγω στην ηλικια σου . ...κλπ κλπ".Ο 26χρονος φιλος μου της απαντησε οτι η νεα γενια κουραζεται γτ κουραζεται κ ψυχολογικα.Τιποτα δεν ειναι πια δεδομενο.Εγω εχω να πω οτι οι μισθοι μας θλιβουν και μας κλεινουν σε μια μπουκαλα μαζι με ενα γραμμα για ονειρα που ποτε δε θα αποκτησει παραληπτη ..
Τοτε μου ειπαν να δεχθω οτι η Ελλαδα για τα επομενα 30 χρονια θα ειναι ετσι.Κι οτι θα πρεπει να δεχθω και να πεοσαρμοστω στην πραγματικοτητα αυτη ,βρισκοντας κινητρα για να την ομορφαινω.Αλλιως θα χασω τη μπαλα..

----------


## Myra

Να προσαρμοστω* (χαχαχα το πεοσμαρμοστω ακουγεται προστυχο)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Καλα ειμαι!εστειλα το πρωι μια φωτεινη καλημερα σε ολο το φορουμ!
> Εχθες γυρισε ο καλος μου απο διακοπες και περασαμε πολυ ωραια!Ξυπνησα ομορφα σημερα 
> Επισης πληρωθηκα και λεω να κανω πραγματακια για μενα.!
> Εσεις;


Εξαιρετικά νέα!Τι σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις?

----------


## Myra

Θα κανω για 1η φορα στη ζωη μου μανικιουρ και πετικιουρ.
Θα παω να κουρευτω (εχω 1 χρονο ν κουρευτω)
Θα παρω γυαλια
Θα παρω παιχνιδακια για τα σκυλια μου και τις γατες των φιλων μου 
Και θα βαλω στην ακρη για να παρω ποδηλατο.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Θα κανω για 1η φορα στη ζωη μου μανικιουρ και πετικιουρ.
> Θα παω να κουρευτω (εχω 1 χρονο ν κουρευτω)
> Θα παρω γυαλια
> Θα παρω παιχνιδακια για τα σκυλια μου και τις γατες των φιλων μου 
> Και θα βαλω στην ακρη για να παρω ποδηλατο.


Ωωωωωω!
Μπράβο κορίτσι.

----------


## andreas86

> Θα κανω για 1η φορα στη ζωη μου μανικιουρ και πετικιουρ.
> Θα παω να κουρευτω (εχω 1 χρονο ν κουρευτω)
> Θα παρω γυαλια
> Θα παρω παιχνιδακια για τα σκυλια μου και τις γατες των φιλων μου 
> Και θα βαλω στην ακρη για να παρω ποδηλατο.


Και το μαλλί που θα κάνεις να αρέσει σε σένα, αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Myra

Εννοειται αυτο!καλημερα!

----------


## Myra

> Κοριτσαρα Καλησπερα!!!!! Τι κανεις?????? Πως εισαι????


Καλημερα Nadi!!!καλα σε λιγο παμε για δουλεια!εσεις;

----------


## nadi

> Καλημερα Nadi!!!καλα σε λιγο παμε για δουλεια!εσεις;


Καλησπερα!!!! Χαθηκαμε!!!! Πριν λιγο γυρισα κομματια! Χαιρομαι να διαβαζω τα νεα σου που ειναι πολυ ευχαριστα! Μπραβο κοριτσαρα μου!!!! Keep on and shopping.... Keep on and make dreams! .... Μην αγχωνεσαι για το μελλον γιατι ποτε δεν ξερεις τι θα σου προκυψει....να αρπαζεις ευκαιριες οποτε σου δινονται και θα δεις πως ολα καλα θα πανε!!!!

----------


## giorgos panou

Αναζητωντας αποψεις για την καταθλιψη προ λιγων ημερων μηλαγα με εναν πολυ αξιολογο ιερεα, σπουδαγμενο και με ανοιχτο μυαλο! κουβεντιαζωντας μου αναφερε οτι αρκετες κατηγοριες της καταθλιψης για την εκκλησια εχουν να κανουν με τον εγ ισμο του ασθενη, δλδη καταθλιψη ειναι το πικραμενο "εγω", πιο συγκεκριμενα μου ελεγε οτι πεφτει καποιος στην καταθλιψη οταν συγκρινει τα δικα του υλικα αποκτηματα με καποιον αλλον ιδιας περιπου κατηγοριας, ετσι σαν βλεπει ο ασθενης οτι δεν εχει καταφερει τοσα οσα περιμενε νιωθει οτι δεν ειναι δυνατος, νιωθει οτι δεν αξιζει και ερχετε η καταθλιψη,μαλιστα μου ειπε οτι ενας μεγαλος λογος της καταθλιψης ειναι οτι ο εαυτος μας δυαβαλετε απο τον υλικο κοσμο! ρωτωντας τον μου ειπε οτι παει να πει πως καλουμε τον δυαλο οσοι πασχουμε απο καποια ειδη καταθλιψης! 
Αυτα με πικραναν πολυ, διοτις προσωπικα τουλαχιστον τα τελευταια χρονια της ζωης μου προσπαθω πολυ να ερθω κοντα στην εκκλησια, κοντα στον Χριστο δλδη! Βεβαια μου ειπε οτι η εκκλησια αναγνωριζει και την καταθλιψη απο βιολογικες αιτειες δλδη την αδυναμια του οργανισμου να παραγει γρηγορα η αρκετη σεροτονινη-το τελευταιο καπως με χαλαρωσε μπορω να πω- οτι και να ειναι ομως ειναι πολυ κριμα να νομζει ο Θεος πως εχουμε καταθλιψη λογο της φιλαργυριας μας, λογο της αγαπης μας για υλικα αγαθα και για ηδωνικες απολαυσεις! 
Αληθεια εσεις, οσοι εχετε καταθλιψη νομιζετε οτι ειναι ετσι? δλδη ουτε ο Θεος δεν μας θελει?

----------


## Myra

Προσωπικα ουδεμια σχεση εχω με την εκκλησια και τους φορεις της θρησκειας.
Σεβομαι την δικη σου αναγκη αλλα δε θα ηθελα να εκφερω γνωμη γιατι για μενα ο εαυτος μας ειναι ο καθημερινος κριτης μας.

----------


## Myra

> Καλησπερα!!!! Χαθηκαμε!!!! Πριν λιγο γυρισα κομματια! Χαιρομαι να διαβαζω τα νεα σου που ειναι πολυ ευχαριστα! Μπραβο κοριτσαρα μου!!!! Keep on and shopping.... Keep on and make dreams! .... Μην αγχωνεσαι για το μελλον γιατι ποτε δεν ξερεις τι θα σου προκυψει....να αρπαζεις ευκαιριες οποτε σου δινονται και θα δεις πως ολα καλα θα πανε!!!!


Ετσι ειναι!!τα δικα σου νεα ποια ειναι;;;καιρο εχουμε να δουμε νεα σου αλλα μ αρεσουν τα θαυμαστικα σου!!!!!!

----------


## giorgos panou

> Προσωπικα ουδεμια σχεση εχω με την εκκλησια και τους φορεις της θρησκειας.
> Σεβομαι την δικη σου αναγκη αλλα δε θα ηθελα να εκφερω γνωμη γιατι για μενα ο εαυτος μας ειναι ο καθημερινος κριτης μας.


 Συμφωνω μαζι σου, και φανταζομαι αυτο ειναι δεδομενο! ο καθε ενας μας εχει δικο του κριτιριο! απλα, στην προσπαθεια μου να ενταχθω στην ελληνικη κοινωνια! ισως υπερβαλω εαυτο πολλες φορες! , η θρησκεια στο τοπο μας, και εκει οπου μεγαλωσα - πειραια- ηταν και ειναι πολυ δυναμικη σε σχεση για παραδηγμα με το κεντρο της Αθηνας οπυ για καποιο δυαστημα ζουσα - εξαρχεια- οπου εκει οι ανθρωποι θυμαμαι οτι ηταν πολυ πιο χαλαρη εως καθολου σχεση με την θρησκεια, οχι τοσο οι ντοπιοι οσο ο κοσμος οπου αραζε, οι ντοπιοι, τουλαχιστον στην γειτονια οπου εμενα ειχαν καποια σχεση, θυμαμαι οτι ειχαμε στην πολυκατοικια οικογενεια ενος ιερεα!
Ετσι λοιπον πηγαινω σε εκκλησια ,εχω και ποιμενα, εναν πολυ αξιο ανθρωπο! και πιστεψτεμε ο χριστιανισμος ειναι πολυ παρεξηγημενος! αναφερετε συνεχως στην αγαπη! μαλιστα η διαφορα του σε θεματα ψυχικων προβληματων με την ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι στο οτι ο χριστιανισμος βλεπει ως θεραπεια την αγαπη προς τον ασθενη και την συγχωρεση του! σε αντιθεση με την ψυχοθεραπεια οπου εχει αποψη - οχι παντα αλλα σε γενικους κανωνες - εχει την πνευματικη πυθαρχια , το να αλλαξουμε συνηθειες μεσα απο πνευματικη τιμορια! να "σπασουμε τον τσαμπουκα" κατα καποιο τροπο!

----------


## nadi

> Ετσι ειναι!!τα δικα σου νεα ποια ειναι;;;καιρο εχουμε να δουμε νεα σου αλλα μ αρεσουν τα θαυμαστικα σου!!!!!!


Χαχαχαχα!!!!!! Αυτο με τα θαυμαστικα θα το παίρνω σαν κομπλιμέντο πια!!! Χαχαχαχα!!!!!!! 
Μια ετσι μια αλλιως.... δεν αλλαζει κατι..... αν αλλαξει θα το καταλαβεις βρε κοριτσακι μου!!!! Χαιρομαι να διαβαζω ευχαριστα για σενα ..... αληθεια!

----------


## Myra

Nadi,κι εγω χαιρομαι που σε βλεπω ενεργη εδω στο φορουμ!και τα θαυμαστικα δηλωνουν ενεργεια!να εισαι παντα καλα!

Παιδες..νιωθω οτι ξυπναω.Αυτες τις μερες εχει επιστρεψει το αγορι μου απο τις διακοπες..και περναμε υπεροχα.Επισης βγηκα για ποτο με φιλες μου μετα τη δουλεια κ περασα τελεια!
Λογομαχησα με την υπευθυνη γιατι θυμωσα π δεν εκλεινε τη γαμημενη πορτα στις 9 και ειχαμε κοσμο μεσα κ εβραζα μεσα μου να τη βρισω.
Παντως ξυπνανε αισθηματα μεσα μου ξανα.Θυμου,ερωτα,αγαπης,χαρ ας!!!
Και το παραξενο ειναι οτι νιωθω μεν οτι τα ειχα χασει για καιρο αλλα ταυτοχρονα νιωθω οτι ειναι η καταθλιψη σαν μια μικρη παρεμβολη,σα να λοξοδρομησα αλλα ειμαι παλι εδω..

Θυμαμαι ...τις μερες εκεινες τις πολυυυ μαυρες..μπορει να ημουν στο λεωφορειο και ελεγα μεσα μου παρατηρωντας τον κοσμο απο το τζαμι να χαμογελαει:" εγω ποτε θ γινω καλα;πώσ θα κυλησει ο χρονος σε σχεση με μενα;αποκλειεται.δε θα κυλησει.θα μεινω για παντα εδω
Για παντα ετσι.ανεκφραστη και κενη".
Σημερα πηγαινοντας στη δουλεια με το λεωφορειο ειπα μεσα μου"χμμ...ο καιρος και ο χρονος περνανε και δεν ηταν δυσκολο να γιατρευτεις..αυτη η απροσδιοριστη και αγνωστη γιατρεια μου εχει ερθει "
Νιωθω ομορφα!!

----------


## Myra

Γεια σας!!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γεια σας!!!


Greetings girl,how it's going?

----------


## Myra

Καλα!νυσταζουμε λιγο σημερα.
Αρχισα να κανω πραγματα για να ομορφυνω και ν γουσταρω εμενα.Εκανα μανικιουρ και πεντικιουρ.Ενιωσα τελεια!!Τελεια ομως!παλια τα εκραζα αυτα αλλα τωρα καταλαβα οτι δεν ειναι κακο να γουσταρεις να νιωθεις ομορφη!
Τωρα θελω να κουρευτω.Και να φυγει και το χαλαζιο στο ματι που εχει κλεισει μηνα!Και επισης θελω να φτιαξω σωμα παλι.Αδυνατη ειμαι αλλα θελω να γινω οπως πειν.Μυωδης!Θελω να αρεσω στο φιλο μου για παντααα!!!

----------


## Myra

Εσεις τι κανετε;;;

----------


## giorgos panou

> Nadi,κι εγω χαιρομαι που σε βλεπω ενεργη εδω στο φορουμ!και τα θαυμαστικα δηλωνουν ενεργεια!να εισαι παντα καλα!
> 
> Παιδες..νιωθω οτι ξυπναω.Αυτες τις μερες εχει επιστρεψει το αγορι μου απο τις διακοπες..και περναμε υπεροχα.Επισης βγηκα για ποτο με φιλες μου μετα τη δουλεια κ περασα τελεια!
> Λογομαχησα με την υπευθυνη γιατι θυμωσα π δεν εκλεινε τη γαμημενη πορτα στις 9 και ειχαμε κοσμο μεσα κ εβραζα μεσα μου να τη βρισω.
> Παντως ξυπνανε αισθηματα μεσα μου ξανα.Θυμου,ερωτα,αγαπης,χαρ ας!!!
> Και το παραξενο ειναι οτι νιωθω μεν οτι τα ειχα χασει για καιρο αλλα ταυτοχρονα νιωθω οτι ειναι η καταθλιψη σαν μια μικρη παρεμβολη,σα να λοξοδρομησα αλλα ειμαι παλι εδω..
> 
> Θυμαμαι ...τις μερες εκεινες τις πολυυυ μαυρες..μπορει να ημουν στο λεωφορειο και ελεγα μεσα μου παρατηρωντας τον κοσμο απο το τζαμι να χαμογελαει:" εγω ποτε θ γινω καλα;πώσ θα κυλησει ο χρονος σε σχεση με μενα;αποκλειεται.δε θα κυλησει.θα μεινω για παντα εδω
> Για παντα ετσι.ανεκφραστη και κενη".
> ...


ποσο ομορφο ειναι να διαβαζεις ανθρωπους οπου ειχαν πικρες να ειναι καλα!ευχομαι κι σς αλλους.
Μαλον δεν ειχες καταθλιψη ειχες απλα θλιψη,διοτις κρατα μηνες αυτο το πραμα κι δε ξεπερνιετε ευκολα.Οτι κι να ηταν εσυ να προσπαθεις να πισεις το υποσυνηδιτο σου οτι δεν ηταν κατι σοβαρο,διοτι αν πιστευεις οτι ηταν καταθλιψη τωτες θα παθεις καταθλιψη, οτι κι νανε αν ξανα νιωσεις για μηνες κατι τραβα σε γιατρο.καλα να περνας

----------


## jim7

> Αναζητωντας αποψεις για την καταθλιψη προ λιγων ημερων μηλαγα με εναν πολυ αξιολογο ιερεα, σπουδαγμενο και με ανοιχτο μυαλο! κουβεντιαζωντας μου αναφερε οτι αρκετες κατηγοριες της καταθλιψης για την εκκλησια εχουν να κανουν με τον εγ ισμο του ασθενη, δλδη καταθλιψη ειναι το πικραμενο "εγω", πιο συγκεκριμενα μου ελεγε οτι πεφτει καποιος στην καταθλιψη οταν συγκρινει τα δικα του υλικα αποκτηματα με καποιον αλλον ιδιας περιπου κατηγοριας, ετσι σαν βλεπει ο ασθενης οτι δεν εχει καταφερει τοσα οσα περιμενε νιωθει οτι δεν ειναι δυνατος, νιωθει οτι δεν αξιζει και ερχετε η καταθλιψη,μαλιστα μου ειπε οτι ενας μεγαλος λογος της καταθλιψης ειναι οτι ο εαυτος μας δυαβαλετε απο τον υλικο κοσμο! ρωτωντας τον μου ειπε οτι παει να πει πως καλουμε τον δυαλο οσοι πασχουμε απο καποια ειδη καταθλιψης! 
> Αυτα με πικραναν πολυ, διοτις προσωπικα τουλαχιστον τα τελευταια χρονια της ζωης μου προσπαθω πολυ να ερθω κοντα στην εκκλησια, κοντα στον Χριστο δλδη! Βεβαια μου ειπε οτι η εκκλησια αναγνωριζει και την καταθλιψη απο βιολογικες αιτειες δλδη την αδυναμια του οργανισμου να παραγει γρηγορα η αρκετη σεροτονινη-το τελευταιο καπως με χαλαρωσε μπορω να πω- οτι και να ειναι ομως ειναι πολυ κριμα να νομζει ο Θεος πως εχουμε καταθλιψη λογο της φιλαργυριας μας, λογο της αγαπης μας για υλικα αγαθα και για ηδωνικες απολαυσεις! 
> Αληθεια εσεις, οσοι εχετε καταθλιψη νομιζετε οτι ειναι ετσι? δλδη ουτε ο Θεος δεν μας θελει?


Πιθανόν να είναι σωστό αυτό, δεν ξέρω κανένα παπά με κατάθλιψη.

----------


## elis

Τουσ καταθλιπτικουσ σορρυ παιδια δεν τουσ μπορω 
https://youtu.be/qIMH10962ho

----------


## elis

Ειναι οι κακομαθημενοι για μενα

----------


## jim7

Ο τρελλος έχει πάντα ένα τρόπο να ξεφεύγει από την μιζέρια του. Καβαλάει ένα ιπτάμενο δίσκο, διακτινιζεται σε άλλη διάσταση, κατηγορεί τους γύρω του και πάντα τα έχει καλά με τον εαυτό του.
Αντίθετα ο καταθλιπτικός δεν μπορεί παρά μόνο αυτοκτονώντας να ξεφύγει ...Οι τρελλοί δεν αυτοκτονούν, ούτε οι ναρκομανείς εξάλλου. Δεν έχουν αναστολές ούτε οι μεν ούτε οι δε, έχουν υπερδιογκωμενο εγώ και καθόλου αναστολές. Εξωτερίκευουν το άγχος τους με επιθετικότητα ή παραισθήσεις. Πάντα οι άλλοι είναι που θέλουν να τους κάνουν κακο.....τους ζηλεύουν....λες και έχουν κάτι για να ζηλέψουν..αντεστραμμένη ενοχή.

----------


## elis

Εγω παλι νομιζω οτι εμεισ ειμαστε μαγκεσ και εσεισ φλωροι two types of people my friend

----------


## elis

Και 4 προσωπικοτητεσ δατσ ολ

----------


## elis

Η αντρασ η αγορι η κολοπαιδο η καλοσ δατσ ολ

----------


## Myra

> ποσο ομορφο ειναι να διαβαζεις ανθρωπους οπου ειχαν πικρες να ειναι καλα!ευχομαι κι σς αλλους.
> Μαλον δεν ειχες καταθλιψη ειχες απλα θλιψη,διοτις κρατα μηνες αυτο το πραμα κι δε ξεπερνιετε ευκολα.Οτι κι να ηταν εσυ να προσπαθεις να πισεις το υποσυνηδιτο σου οτι δεν ηταν κατι σοβαρο,διοτι αν πιστευεις οτι ηταν καταθλιψη τωτες θα παθεις καταθλιψη, οτι κι νανε αν ξανα νιωσεις για μηνες κατι τραβα σε γιατρο.καλα να περνας



Σε ευχαριστω πολυ και το ιδιο ευχομαι για σενα και για ολους !
Δεν λεω στον εαυτο μου τι εχω ΤΩΡΑ.Ξερω τι ειχα.Κρατησε μηνες.Τωρα καταλαβαινω το οτι πολλα χρονια υπεφερα .Απλα δεν το καταλαβαινα ή εκλαιγα το βραδυ αργα και ετσι με επαιρνε ο υπνος..

Τωρα νιωθω σαν τον ασθενη που εκανε επεμβαση στα ματια και εχει αρχισειβνα ανακτα το φως του.
Νιωθω σαν τον ασθενη που περπαταει μετα απο 3 μηνες με γιψο στα ποδια.. Περπαταει!!!!

----------


## Myra

Νιωθω σαν τον καλλιτεχνη που ξυπνησε και εχει εμπνευση μετα απο ενα στειρο και μη δημιουργικο διαστημα..
Μπορω να ζωγραφισω με χρωματα περα απο το μαυρο .ή το γκρι.Βρηκα τα υπολοιπα χρωματα της παλετας.Κι αυτο φαινεται απο τα χρωμστα στα ρουχα που επιλεγω να φοραω πια!Στο οτι ανακαλυψα οτι μου αρεσουν και οι κωμωδιες και οι περιπετειες περα απο τα κοινωνικα δραματα ή τα θριλερ.
Οτι το κεφαλι αντι να χαζευει τα ποδια των περαστικων ,βλεπει τις εκφρασεις τους..
Σαν το αδεσποτο που εχασε το δρομο του και ξαναγυρισε στα λιμερια του εχοντας να διηγηθει νεες περιπετειες στους υπολοιπους μαγκες σκυλους της πλατειας!
Και ετσι σας καληνυχτιζω!

----------


## jim7

Χαχα είστε φλωροι έχετε το ακατάλογι στο, σας φταίνε οι άλλοι.

----------


## jim7

Φλωράκια παιδακια

----------


## elis

Η σχιζο ειναι για τουσ μαγκεσ η καταθλιψη ειναι για φλωρουσ

----------


## elis

Καβαλαω τον ιπταμενο μου δισκο και πινω καφε με μοντελα

----------


## jim7

Eχετε το ακατάλλογηστο. Σκότωσες; Τη γλίτωσες γιατί δήλωσες τρελλος. Σου φταίνε οι άλλοι; οχι το χάλι σου, σε κυνηγάνε αόρατοι εχθροί; πλακωνεσαι με τον εαυτό σου;, σε αφήνουν ησυχο, εγώ όχι, θα σε κυνηγήσω πλέον.

Είστε παιδάκια τρώτε το χώμα η μαμά φωνάζει μη.
Τρως σκατα ξερνάς σκατα εδώ μέσα , δεν θα σε αφήνω πλέον, για μένα δεν είσαι τρελλος, τίποτα δεν είσαι , καλυμμένος πίσω από την ανωνυμία δεν θα σου περάσει νόμισες, θα δεις

----------


## jim7

Έχεις σαπίσει εδώ μεσα, μόνιμος θαμώνας της μούχλας...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτη την ανακαλυψη με τη αθωοτητα και την ομοφυλοφυλια την εκανα εγω γιατι καθε μερα σκεφτομουν οτι ηθελα να βρω ενα τροπο να παραδεχτουν αυτα που λεω τους αρεσουν δε τους αρεσουν...

καποιοι λοιπον που ειναι εμφανες μεσα στο μυαλο τους τι εχουν συνδεαν την ομοφυλοφιλια με τις 7 πληγες του φαραω ενω δε περασε ουτε μια στιγμη απο το μυαλο τους οτι αυτοι που ειναι γκει δεν εχουν μεγαλωσει καθολου ακομα και αν πηγαν 20 30 40 50...

----------


## elis

Γεια σου μητσο μερακλη ελα στον αμαζονιο

----------


## elis

Μητσο εκανα τα γυφτακια αμερικανακια πηραν την θεραπεια ελα να ακουσεισ ιστοριεσ ελα

----------


## elis

Ουτε ο πρωθυπουργοσ δε με κουναει απο εδω μονο η ευπ

----------


## elis

Μονο ο στρατοσ με κουναει απο εδω θα γινομουν ασφαλιτησ αν ηθελα καποτε ελα οτι κ να εισαι αν θελεισ

----------


## elis

Λοιπον ακου τι θα κανεισ θα πασ να βρεισ την κορη μου αφου καταλαβεισ ποσο ομορφη ειναι θα ερθεισ να δεισ εμενα εχω μια καφετερια που αραζω ειμαι 190 95 κιλα πρωην στρατονομοσ αυτο ειναι αστυνομια στρατου θα ερθεισ να με δεισ και θα καταλαβεισ δε θελω να δειρω κανεναν

----------


## Nikselfie

Ο,τι να ναι γράφεις ελις.

Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Ελα να με δεισ κι εσυ οσοι ηρθαν τρομαξαν νομιζα οτι πουλαω μαγκια ειναι η αληθεια ανηκω στο στρατο κι εχω κανει απειρη γυμναστικη η κορη μου ηθελε πολεμο γτ νομιζε οτι ημουν φυσιολογικοσ ανθρωποσ αλλα ελπιζω να καταλαβε πωσ μεγαλωσε

----------


## elis

Αυτα που βλεπεισ στισ ταινειεσ με πορειεσ ξυλο κι εκπαιδευση εγω τα εζησα και νομιζε η κορη μου οτι ετρωγα με χρυσα κουταλια και μου την εσπασε και τουσ πηρε ολουσ ο διαολοσ

----------


## Myra

Ρε παιδια...ενω η διαθεση μου φτιαχνει..πιστευω οτι το ζολοφτ με νυσταζει τοοοσο πολυ..
Π.χ. σημερα ειναι Κυριακη.Ολη μερα εχω αραξει σπιτι.Εβγαλα μια βολτιτσα τη σκυλιτσα μου.κατα τις 6 πηρα το ζολοφτ.Και κατα τις 7 ηρθα σε μια φιλη.Αραζουμε σπιτι της.Πηρα καφεδακι κι ακομα νιωθω τετοια νυστα..νιωθω το σωμα μου βαρυ. ....και μπορω να κοιμηθω ορθια.
Ναι,ισως ειναι και η κουραση της εβδομαδας απο τη δουλεια ,που βγαινει τωρα.Αλλα μανα μου νυσταζω..

----------


## jim7

Τρελλος δεν είσαι απλά αντί για μυαλό έχεις σκατα.
Παρε λοιπον μπόλικο μαγνήσιο και βιταμίνη, κάνε τα κλυσμα και ευχυσου να χέσεις το μυαλό σου.
Άλλη ελπίδα για σένα δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Έχεις σαπίσει εδώ μεσα, μόνιμος θαμώνας της μούχλας...


???????????????

----------


## elis

Με τισ υγειεσ σου τεκνο μου καταθλιπτικοσ εισαι μαθαμε τι εχεισ

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/SarMSwv_aHI

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/m6YE6BJVwtg

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/VVD6bbGrSno

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/_itjHuzu7pk

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/72HS6nTgeOE

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/ykW4tYbRgo8

----------


## Myra

Ρε παιδια..
Παει η κουβεντα μας
Nadi?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ρε παιδια..
> Παει η κουβεντα μας
> Nadi?


Καλώς την!

----------


## elis

Απο ολουσ αυτουσ μονο οι καταθλιπτικοι δεν ειναι γαματοι οι αλλοι ολοι ειναι γαματοι μεχρι το κοκκαλο

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/WrbTbB9tTtA

----------


## Myra

Καλημερα..καλησπερα..
Απο χθες το βραδυ με ξαναπιασε το βαρος λιγο στο στηθος..
Το θεμα ειναι οτι ξερω ποτε θα μς πιασει..κ δεν μπορω να το σταματησω ..

----------


## Myra

Νιωθω την απραξια σε ολο μου το σωμα..το βουλιαγμα στο κρεβατι κ τη μαυριλα στο στηθος.
Οπως νιωθω τωρα,δε θελω να ξαναβαλω τσιγαρο στο στομα μου..αν κ λιγες ωρες μετα θα αναιρεσω αυτη μου την αποφαση..
Ειναι φοβερο πραγμα το ποσο υπουλο ειναι το κρεβατι.Μπορει να σε ξεκουραζει ,μπορει και να σε ρουφαει

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/3dqXHHCc5lA

Εστάλη από SM-J320FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Η σημαδια των συμπληρωματων

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/q1jzwV_s8_Y

----------


## ioannis2

> Νιωθω την απραξια σε ολο μου το σωμα..το βουλιαγμα στο κρεβατι κ τη μαυριλα στο στηθος.
> Οπως νιωθω τωρα,δε θελω να ξαναβαλω τσιγαρο στο στομα μου..αν κ λιγες ωρες μετα θα αναιρεσω αυτη μου την αποφαση..
> Ειναι φοβερο πραγμα το ποσο υπουλο ειναι το κρεβατι.Μπορει να σε ξεκουραζει ,μπορει και να σε ρουφαει


Σε ρουφάει άμα ψυχολογικά δεν είσαι καλά, εννοώ σε φάση κατάθλιψης, τα επιμέρους της οποίας είναι απογοήτευση και μελαγχολία. Η μαυρίλα, δλδ η αίσθηση βάρους στο στήθος, κι αυτό ψυχολογικό είναι (κατάθλιψη κι αυτό). 
Το τσιγάρο, αυτό το ενα δυο την μέρα, το κοψα πριν 10 μήνες. Έκτοτε υπάρχουν στιγμές που έντονα το επιζητώ. Απλά δεν αφήνω τον εαυτο μου να παέι στο περίπτερο να αγοράσει. Μια εναλλακτική είναι και η σκέψη για τη δυσφορία που θα σου προκαλέσει ο καπνός στο λαιμό και στο στώμα. 
Δυστυχώς αν δεν εντοπίσεις μέσα σου κάτι που να δίνει νόημα και να επιδοθείς σ' αυτό κι αν δεν υπάρχουν κάποια λίγα θετικά δικά σου άτομα με τα οποία να νιώθεις επικοινωνία τότε θα βυθίζεσαι περισσότερο...

----------


## Myra

> Σε ρουφάει άμα ψυχολογικά δεν είσαι καλά, εννοώ σε φάση κατάθλιψης, τα επιμέρους της οποίας είναι απογοήτευση και μελαγχολία. Η μαυρίλα, δλδ η αίσθηση βάρους στο στήθος, κι αυτό ψυχολογικό είναι (κατάθλιψη κι αυτό). 
> Το τσιγάρο, αυτό το ενα δυο την μέρα, το κοψα πριν 10 μήνες. Έκτοτε υπάρχουν στιγμές που έντονα το επιζητώ. Απλά δεν αφήνω τον εαυτο μου να παέι στο περίπτερο να αγοράσει. Μια εναλλακτική είναι και η σκέψη για τη δυσφορία που θα σου προκαλέσει ο καπνός στο λαιμό και στο στώμα. 
> Δυστυχώς αν δεν εντοπίσεις μέσα σου κάτι που να δίνει νόημα και να επιδοθείς σ' αυτό κι αν δεν υπάρχουν κάποια λίγα θετικά δικά σου άτομα με τα οποία να νιώθεις επικοινωνία τότε θα βυθίζεσαι περισσότερο...


Καλημερα!εχεις δικιο σε ολα.
Υπρχουν ατομα κ με στηριζουν!
Αυτο για την ασχημη γευση στο στομα ειναι ενα οπλο!!
Θελω φρουτα να τρωω!

----------


## Myra

Σημερα ηταν μια κακη μερα
..μια μερα που γυρισαν τα κλαματα,μετα απο 1 μηνα,,οι ενοχες,ακομα και η σκεψη "καλυτερα να μην υπηρχα!" ξετρυπωσε για 1η φορα μεσα μου..
Το χαπι με κανει να νιωθω αντισεξουαλ, ασεξουαλ και να θεωρω εμενα ντεκαβλα.αυτο με κανει να αυτομαστιγωνομαι κ να ταπεινωνω τον ιδιο μ τον εαυτο,δεδομενου οτι εχω 2μιση χρονια σχεση και η σεξουαλικη επαφη με το συντροφο μου ηταν παντα ηφαιστειο!
..δε μ αρεσει αυτο π γινεται..τι συμβαινει κ νιωθω ετσι;τις προηγουμενες ημερες ειχα φυγει χιλιομετρα μακρια απ τη μαυριλα...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Σημερα ηταν μια κακη μερα
> ..μια μερα που γυρισαν τα κλαματα,μετα απο 1 μηνα,,οι ενοχες,ακομα και η σκεψη "καλυτερα να μην υπηρχα!" ξετρυπωσε για 1η φορα μεσα μου..
> Το χαπι με κανει να νιωθω αντισεξουαλ, ασεξουαλ και να θεωρω εμενα ντεκαβλα.αυτο με κανει να αυτομαστιγωνομαι κ να ταπεινωνω τον ιδιο μ τον εαυτο,δεδομενου οτι εχω 2μιση χρονια σχεση και η σεξουαλικη επαφη με το συντροφο μου ηταν παντα ηφαιστειο!
> ..δε μ αρεσει αυτο π γινεται..τι συμβαινει κ νιωθω ετσι;τις προηγουμενες ημερες ειχα φυγει χιλιομετρα μακρια απ τη μαυριλα...


Xάπι?
Εντάξει,δεν γίνεται να είσαι καλά κάθε μέρα.

----------


## Myra

Χαπι το ζολοφτ.
Ναι..σιγουρα.αλλα φοβηθηκα οτι γυρισα μηνες πισω

----------


## Myra

Καλησπερα.

Δεν καταλαβαινω τι μου συμβαινει.Τι γινεται.Τι εχω τοσο καιρο..
Υπαρχουν στιγμες μεσα στη μερα οπου ειναι η ζωη που κυλαει οπωσ πριν,και χαιρομαι γι αυτο.Και αλλες που νιωθω για λιγα λεπτα μια ανοικειωση,μια ..αποξενωση.Παρα πολυ εντονη!!
Σα να βγαινει το μυαλο και να ρωτα το σωμα "τι γινεται;;ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ;;ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ;;;"

Κραταει λιγο..αυτη η ανοικειωση..το ξενο προσ τον ιδιο σ τον εαυτο...Αλλα ειναι τοσο τρομαχτικο γαμωτο!!Κι εκεινη την ωρα θελω να το μοιραστω κ ρωταω τη μανα μου τι συμβαινει..

----------

